# Crazy March Tester's Seeking A Christmas Baby!



## wantingagirl

*Hi ladies 

I've named it crazy march testers as I am certainly a POAS'er at heart. I'm rooting for us all to get our BFP In March! Let me know if you want to be added and the date and stick to this together til we all get our BFP! The last 2ww was so lucky lets hope it is again! 

Good luck ladies*

*Testing*:

*13th:*
CelticNiamh:bfp:

*19th:*
xxMyHeartxx:witch:
LittleMiss84:witch:

*20th:*
Cbeary83:bfp:
MemmaJ:bfp:

*22nd:*
Lillian:witch:

*23rd:*
Natalie88:bfp:

*24th:*
WAG:witch:

*25th:*
Jumpingo:bfp:
Mom2Sam:witch:
HopingGirl2:witch:

*27th:*
Ladybumpkin:bfp:

*29th:*
Invivoveritas:bfp:
Leann83:bfp:

*30th:*
Emma4g63

*31st:*
Natilly20

​


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im in hun, unsure when testing but will be in march! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Im in hun, unsure when testing but will be in march! Xxx

Hey hunni, lovely to see you hope we aren't waiting Long think we have waited long enough! I think I will put us all 'to be arranged' as we won't know till we have ovulated :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Hey wanting .so glad we all av a tww thread.. 
Not sure on test dates yet but joining u lovely ladies xx

Fx to us all


----------



## c beary83

Hi- I'll join- my fertility testing has been put back till April so I'm back in the game. Prob ovulate on the 12/13th so will test on 23/24th


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thought I would pee on a ov test, had a few tiny blobs of ewcm, strange as only cd8, testing has started yay
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0017.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## linz85

I'm in even though I have no idea if my body is ovulating :( Fed up!!


----------



## Orglethorp

I'm in!
I'm due for AF if this isn't my cycle on the 8th, so I'll probably start testing on the 4th.


----------



## SilasLove

I would like to join, although the witch has not showed up for February yet, 3 days late but BFN's. :wacko: My cycles are seriously jacked up it seems! So very frustrating. I'm not even sure I am ovulating at this point.


----------



## emma4g63

welcome ladies!!


myheart good luck for ovulation!!! Im only CD1


----------



## emma4g63

welcome ladies!!


myheart good luck for ovulation!!! Im only CD1 and past 2 cycles on ov on cd 22-23 so iv got one looonnnng wait lol!!!

fx to all you ladies... keep posting ovulation tests and updates :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck and welcome everyone! Add you tomorrow and will get defo dates when we know :thumbup:

My heart and Emma do you have fb add me if you want I'm shonagraysmith :thumbup: hubby and me in profile pic. 

I so hope this thread is lucky 

I was worried when period came yesterday as was scanty and light but very heavy today :) whoop woop sore but not as sore but maybe it's taken it's time and if I get period next month maybe sore then and body getting back to normal after d&c a bit like after giving birth :shrug:

I bought softcups and preseed for this month! Also have my cbfm advanced xx


----------



## snowywolf

Hi ladies! I'm starting on my 3rd cycle of my TTC #1.. this place is providing me with a lot of support and information.. Today is the second day of the period, so does that make it the CD2? I'm a bit confused myself.. but I am hoping for a baby soon too.. :)


----------



## wantingagirl

snowywolf said:


> Hi ladies! I'm starting on my 3rd cycle of my TTC #1.. this place is providing me with a lot of support and information.. Today is the second day of the period, so does that make it the CD2? I'm a bit confused myself.. but I am hoping for a baby soon too.. :)

What time did it start and was it spotting just to Begin. Mine was light yesterday at 4pm and cos started in afternoon I class today as cd1 if it was through night or morning I would class yesterday as cd1 xx


----------



## littlemiss84

Count me in. I think I will be testing around the 19th


----------



## snowywolf

wantingagirl said:


> snowywolf said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm starting on my 3rd cycle of my TTC #1.. this place is providing me with a lot of support and information.. Today is the second day of the period, so does that make it the CD2? I'm a bit confused myself.. but I am hoping for a baby soon too.. :)
> 
> What time did it start and was it spotting just to Begin. Mine was light yesterday at 4pm and cos started in afternoon I class today as cd1 if it was through night or morning I would class yesterday as cd1 xxClick to expand...

Hi babe, my spotting began on Tuesday (I thought it was IB!!haha) and it stopped on Wednesday. Then on Wednesday night, I had cramps and backache (Thought it was symptoms of IB again) but come Thursday, AF visited in the evening.. *cries* So, I suppose this is considered the 2nd day? So confusing.. hehe..


----------



## baby09

I'll be testing around the 12th March &#128513;


----------



## SilasLove

Had some spotting last night post bd'ing....nothing so far today. :wacko: The witch needs to come...4 days late now.


----------



## Gemlou

Hi, new to this site but currently on my first 2ww. Judging by my
Cycle I am about 5 dpo. Feeling very bloated today but not sure that's anything significant. No major symptoms as of yet! But would love to chat!


----------



## wantingagirl

Non ttc related girls help: 

Ideas plz. 

Decorating our livingroom and don't know what colour scheme to go with and also whether to do a feature wall. Narrowed colours down to either teal, plum, chocolate or black including a little bit of colour throughout livingroom. 

And guessing with each colour grey or white would work on the other walls help?? I'm crap at this!


----------



## Natilly20

Hey ladies I'd like to join please!! My af is due 4th so I'll hopefully fingers crossed be testing on the 5th!! Good luck to everyone, I'd love to see lots of bfps and share this crazy ride!! Xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

wantingagirl said:


> Non ttc related girls help:
> 
> Ideas plz.
> 
> Decorating our livingroom and don't know what colour scheme to go with and also whether to do a feature wall. Narrowed colours down to either teal, plum, chocolate or black including a little bit of colour throughout livingroom.
> 
> And guessing with each colour grey or white would work on the other walls help?? I'm crap at this!


I think teal would be lovely, and white or a slightly off white will make it really stand out. Teal also goes well with green if you wanted to add another colour for accessories. 
I have a green feature wall in my bedroom and I love it.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks I'll update properly tomorrow working tonight and girls getting up from nap soon

Xx


----------



## SilasLove

AF arrived today, so back on track now. Hopefully it doesn't go MIA for days like that again.


----------



## emma4g63

Hey ladies how we doin...
Im cd4 2day...af pretty much gone now ..dont usually ov until cd 22 23 so longggg wait jus orderded sum opks off ebay and hoping use them from cd 10 ish just incase lol...
Will see...fx to u all xx


----------



## Natilly20

Hi ladies, I think today is going to be cd1 for me, had af pains yesterday and was a tiny bit of brown just now when I went to the loo so I'm guessing she will be here in the next couple of hours! Gggrrrrrr &#128520; I ovulated Cd16 last cycle so a couple of weeks yet for me xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hello everyone,think im gearing up to ov, having a few cramps and had a bit of ewcm earlier on, also using opk this cycle but ive managed without them the past couple of cycle, but I miss poas haha, ov test today negative, i ov on cd15 last cycle, good luck ladies :hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0017.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck natily for this cycle xxx 
Will u b using opks??

Myheart good luck waiting to ov atleast u ladies dont av long ....

I ad a major breakdown at work 2day another member of my team annouced there pregnabt ..thats 5 people now n in sooo happy for her but im sooo sad too :(( finding it hard at moment but just need to keep positive..xxx


----------



## Natilly20

Yes I'll definitely be using opks Emma, couldn't do it without them as my ovulation day seems to be random every month after having my daughter. That must be hard having 5 people telling you they are pregnant, I work with 2 at the minute but they got pregnant before I started ttc, but I'm sure being with them got me broody! Definitely need to keep positive, we WILL get our bfps! XX


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks natily...it was hard ik overthinking it all me a think..as since mmc and 2 chemicals iv starting to worry now :((
Def positive thoughts only ...
We will get our bfps xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Oh Shona..... Lol small world.

Here we are again ha ha, I won't be testing until April still give me a Xmas baby though but couldn't help coming in and saying hi, mind if I join you all? 


xx


----------



## Chimpette

Oh Shona..... Lol small world.

Here we are again ha ha, I won't be testing until April still Gove me a Xmas baby though but couldn't help coming in and saying hi, mind I'd I join? 


xx


----------



## emma4g63

technically i wont be testing until april as my cycles are 36 days 
BUT we all know ill start testing at 7dpo.. soooo it will be march!!
lol


----------



## Carlie1987

Hey can i join i will be testing march 15th @ 10dpo xx


----------



## emma4g63

Carlie1987 said:


> Hey can i join i will be testing march 15th @ 10dpo xx

Hey good luck hun xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Nearly positive yay, will test again later on to see what its like, better jump on hubby I think. Last dtd wednesday so will dtd tonight and tomorrow and probably Sunday, hopefully thats enough! Hope all you lovely ladies are ok :hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0053.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey all :flower:

4dpo today at last, AF should be due by 12 of March at earliest I am hoping LP is longer :flower:

Hey Shona how are you doing :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

xxmyheartxx said:


> Nearly positive yay, will test again later on to see what its like, better jump on hubby I think. Last dtd wednesday so will dtd tonight and tomorrow and probably Sunday, hopefully thats enough! Hope all you lovely ladies are ok :hugs: xxx

yeayyyyy myheart nearly positive!!!
what Cd are you??

im cd7 today and used my CBFM and this morn and it said low ... wasnt expecting much else lol!!
15 more days until ov :shrug:
not sure i can last ! hahaha


----------



## Natilly20

Good luck catching that egg my heart, cd3 for me today, 3 pregnant people in my office and I want my bfp right now so I can bloomin join them already!! I hope the next 15 days go quick for you Emma, I've ovulated between cd10 and cd 16 past couple of cycles so I'm hoping it's closer to the 10! Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Still not positive, though I only tested once yesterday ooppss, am cd 15 today will be testing alot today lo, dtd last night and will do again tonight. 
Countdown is on Emma and natilly xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0020.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Natilly20

Keep the piccies coming myheart definitely nearly there! &#128522;

I've just been reading up on vitex, has anyone used this and had successful results please? Thinking of getting some if it's worth it xxx


----------



## amyamyamy

No but as a pharmacist let me warn you, it can cause nausea (difficult for those of us who are neurotic symptom spotters)!


----------



## Natilly20

amyamyamy said:


> No but as a pharmacist let me warn you, it can cause nausea (difficult for those of us who are neurotic symptom spotters)!

Really! Thank you for that info, I do symptom spot but not overly to be honest, I try not to anyway lol! I was thinking of it just to regulate my cycles as they have been a bit crazy since my daughter and I've also read it can help with mood swings too which would be great for me!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

So have taken 2 more since this morning, seem to be getting lighter so im going to assume that if I tested again yesterday it would of being positive, ive managed to pin point ovulation the past 3 cycles without opk so fx I have ov,will poas later and probably tomorrow ha just to see what opk are like xxx


----------



## SilasLove

I'll be testing April 4, given AF doesn't come early or something. My average cycle is 33 days so that's what I go by, but still my cycles are pretty irregular by a few days.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Celtic... Long time no speak, I remember you from my last time here.

Getting cramps here so I'm guessing CD1 will be tomorrow for me... fingers crossed anyway

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## wantingagirl

Chimpette said:


> Oh Shona..... Lol small world.
> 
> Here we are again ha ha, I won't be testing until April still give me a Xmas baby though but couldn't help coming in and saying hi, mind if I join you all?
> 
> 
> xx

Oh my god hun hahaha! You kept that one quiet !!! You must come on my journal! Are you doing one? Anyone else is welcome. I've known chimpette for years!


----------



## lauralynn3boy

7dpo today on March 7th! It should be easy to keep track of dpo. :) I won't test until 12dpo. I don't get early BFP's so it makes me nervous testing on 12dpo but I am going on over a year of TTC so I am ready! And, after this month if I get a BFN I am going to approach my husband about fostering to adopt. Scary, but God might have different plans for our future children than I do. :)


----------



## wantingagirl

I will be adding everyone else tomorrow sorry I haven't been around much personal issues. 

Celticniamh takes vitex don't you hun or you are going to? 

Good luck to everyone! 

Yay my heart are you our first 2ww'er

I'm cd 8 

Low on monitor xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope ur ok hun xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hope ur ok hun xxx :hugs: xxx

Yeah thanks Hun I'm ok sometimes I feel like just leaving the site I won't go into it but been pretty upset the last few days but whatever. 

I'm good tho :) thanks for asking 

If I get pregnant this month 5th December would be my due date I'm trying to remain positive this month for something different :haha:

Hopefully we all get good news this month. 

Softcups, preseed and my cbfm so I'm good to go!! Xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Good luck ladies I'm really rooting for you all!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks bundle, i cant believe ur 17+4, it seems to be going quickly, 
Wanting, if u ever need a rant, pm me huni
Still not a pos opk grrrr only have 3 left as well, Im hoping ive just not tested enough and have missed surge xxx


----------



## Natilly20

Hope everyone is ok! Wanting, I've got preseed too, and a softcup, used preseed last month without softcup and no joy so I might try the softcup too this cycle. 

Myheart, like you said you may have missed your surge but you covered those days anyway didn't you so fx you've already caught that egg! I thought I'd missed ovulation last cycle but it actually came a week late for some reason! 

Cd 5 for me today so I'm going to start testing now because I usually ovulate early around cd9/10 and the packet says to do it from cd5 so I will!! 

Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Hi all,

I am cycle day 11 and hope to ovulate by next weekend. It's going to be a long week! I do seem to be getting some sticky cm though, which is early from me as i usually ovulate day 18-21. I am really hoping I am going to ovulate early this month. Maybe by Thursday, fingers crossed!

Natilly20; I am taking vitb6 (50mg a day) to try and lengthen my LP from 10 days and I am going to try Vitex too - just waiting for it to arrive from Amazon. I have progesterone cream too but not sure if I should use it - mixed reviews on that one.

Hoping to test by 26th march :)


----------



## Natilly20

Lillian fx you ovulate soon and also fx your lp lengthens! Not ordered my vitex yet but am going to do today and get it first class delivered too, I really hope it works for us both! Never heard of progesterone cream so not sure what that does but I'm going to Google it! Xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Okay, having lots of stabbing, sharp pains in right ovary... Not cool. 

I'm on CD6, period ended a day earlier than usual & since it came 5 days late I'm completely lost. This entire cycle is just wacked!


----------



## emma4g63

Hey ladies sorry not been on much ..had madis 3rd bday party 2day and off to portugal on thursdat for a week so its bday over there so busy packin etc....

Im cd9 cbfm high 2day so hoping good sign...

Thanks for the root bundle i too cnt believe ur 17 weeks its sooo fast....lil bubs b here soon ?? R u finding gender

Myheart soooo hope u av ovulated ..fx hun !!

Natily def countdown for us...:)) not sure about vitex ..but hope wat ever u try works

Wanting hun i hope ur ok..pm me if you need hun always here for a chat hugs xx

Good luck to all u ladies xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hope she has had a fab time! Hope u have a lovely holiday hun, maybe u will ov earlier this cycle.
Ive just done another opk shock and got this, getting small amounts of ewcm, think im going to bd again tonight xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150308_203422.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks hun...looking good on ur opk....
Def bed again :))

She did av a fab day thanks...:)) worn out from all the fun

And im hopin i do ov earlier...fx xxx


----------



## emma4g63

She was a superhero....

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/IMG-20150308-WA0009_zpsdrkc7s42.jpg


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Aww bless her, she looks ace! Xxx


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> Hey ladies sorry not been on much ..had madis 3rd bday party 2day and off to portugal on thursdat for a week so its bday over there so busy packin etc....
> 
> Im cd9 cbfm high 2day so hoping good sign...
> 
> Thanks for the root bundle i too cnt believe ur 17 weeks its sooo fast....lil bubs b here soon ?? R u finding gender
> 
> Myheart soooo hope u av ovulated ..fx hun !!
> 
> Natily def countdown for us...:)) not sure about vitex ..but hope wat ever u try works
> 
> Wanting hun i hope ur ok..pm me if you need hun always here for a chat hugs xx
> 
> Good luck to all u ladies xx

Thanks emma, yes we have a gender scan on Tuesday I cant wait. 
Your little girl is so cute!! Hope you have a lovely holiday you deserve a nice break xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

Im CD16 and got a positive opk today. Still getting a high on my CBFM but I reset it this month so I'm not expecting a peak. I have been getting some right sided ovary pain today but I dont have a tube on that side so I think my chances this month are slim! 
I only have a 10/11 day luteal phase so I will be testing on 19th if AF hasn't arrived.


----------



## Natilly20

Hope you have a great holiday Emma! I am slightly jealous, I could sooooo do with a holiday! &#128516; your daughter looks fantastic little cutie. 

My heart defo do some baby dancing tonight that opk looks positive to me Yey! &#128522;

Lots of positive thoughts and baby dust to everyone in the crazy testers thread xxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

thanks hun, we didn't dtd in the end as dd1 was sick so its doubtful now I suppose, though I just got this, so maybe not xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xxmyheartxx

How exciting bundle, looking forward to seeing whether pink or blue! 
Good luck little miss xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

xxmyheartxx said:


> thanks hun, we didn't dtd in the end as dd1 was sick so its doubtful now I suppose, though I just got this, so maybe not xxx

Looks like you are still in the running :happydance: We are on the same CD and I got a peak today on the CBFM and my OPK is even darker than yesterday. Wasn't expecting to get a peak this month.


----------



## Natilly20

Yep still looks positive to me, Def not out of the running xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Just did my last opk, will I be 1dpo tomorrow or Wednesday as compared to last night's these are positive xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bundle4me

Looking good myheart :) get dtd and catch that eggy


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks hun! Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies :))
Rea&#314;lly glad werre all on this thread together 
Im soooo loookin forward to a hol...im meant ovulate wen i just get back lol fun !!
Myheart fx hun whoopp 1dpo tommorow 

Bundle cnt wait to see gender too eeeeek so exciting 
.xxx


----------



## Lilllian

I am getting more ewcm but not quite the amount to know that i ovulated. dtd last night and will do it again tonight :blush: I am only cd12 so this is very early for me. I have never been so excited to ovulate :happydance:


----------



## Natilly20

Good luck lillian xxx


----------



## Aquafina4889

I'm testing now, have been for about a week! Nine days late, CD 37, stabbing abdominal cramps and shooting breast pain. Ahhh, the wait is killing me!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Meganbkinney said:


> I'm testing now, have been for about a week! Nine days late, CD 37, stabbing abdominal cramps and shooting breast pain. Ahhh, the wait is killing me!

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## emma4g63

lol lillian def no how you feel on the excitment to ovulate!!! its a drag!!!
fx hunny!!

my heart when are you testing from?? and do you have ICS??

megan good luck hun all sounds promising!!


----------



## Natalie88

Hi Girls.. Do you mind me gate crashing? Was in and out the group last month.. Hope your all ok.. Got my positive on OPK yesterday, ovulated early this month so that's good! so im taking im 1dpo.. We have dtd 5 days in a row (very unlike us) and me and hubby are shattered lol hoping we have done enough this month! 
Baby would be due around my birthday if we were successful this month so would be nice :) x


----------



## Natalie88

Well I thought I had my positive yesterday until I took this one.. Suppose we can ruffle up the energy to dtd tonight aswel lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## emma4g63

Hey natily88 ...good luck this month hun...u should of def covered it 5 days lol...


Myheart super positive that !! :)))


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Natalie88 said:


> Well I thought I had my positive yesterday until I took this one.. Suppose we can ruffle up the energy to dtd tonight aswel lol

Wow that's definitely positive hun, good luck!
We dtd last night, not holding much hope as only dtd friday and last night xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> Well I thought I had my positive yesterday until I took this one.. Suppose we can ruffle up the energy to dtd tonight aswel lol

6 days in a row, that is impressive :winkwink: We have done 2 nights in a row and am knackered already :wacko: I think we may be at it again tonight though too- I am thinking I may be ovulating later than thought though so I may be in for beating your record :haha:

Good luck all!! Gosh i really want a December baby!! :happydance:


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> Thanks ladies :))
> Rea&#314;lly glad werre all on this thread together
> Im soooo loookin forward to a hol...im meant ovulate wen i just get back lol fun !!
> Myheart fx hun whoopp 1dpo tommorow
> 
> Bundle cnt wait to see gender too eeeeek so exciting
> .xxx

It's a girl  eeeekkkkk xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Awwww huge congratulations bundle xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Amazing congrats bundle4me :) 

My heart you never know only takes one :winkwink:

I'm on cd11 and still a low day ugh 

I really hope I'm not in for a late ovulation! 

Xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Thanks so much girls, sharing the baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Niksmommy

New to this thread. I am testing March 20th..if I can hold out lol I am approx 2-3 DPO. Not sure of my exact O date as I don't use OPK but based on CM I'm fairly certain it was Sat-Sun this past weekend. We DTD everyday last week so hopefully it works. This is only my 2nd month TTC after being on BC for quite a while. 

Fx'd we all get BFP by the end of the month!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Niksmommy said:


> New to this thread. I am testing March 20th..if I can hold out lol I am approx 2-3 DPO. Not sure of my exact O date as I don't use OPK but based on CM I'm fairly certain it was Sat-Sun this past weekend. We DTD everyday last week so hopefully it works. This is only my 2nd month TTC after being on BC for quite a while.
> 
> Fx'd we all get BFP by the end of the month!

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Eeek bundle sooo happy for u :))

Keep positive nyheart hun !! 

Im waiting on my monitor sticks me so shud b here wen i get home 
Cd11 here too wanting xx


----------



## Natilly20

Congratulations bundle lovely news  and Natalie, wow that's one positive opk! Never seen one that dark before! And 6 nights on trot, my other half would absolutely love that, I might manage 2 if he's lucky! &#128514;&#128514; xxx


----------



## EastCoastMom

I'd like to join all you lovely ladies please! I'm due to start on the 16th..


----------



## Natalie88

Natilly20 said:


> Congratulations bundle lovely news  and Natalie, wow that's one positive opk! Never seen one that dark before! And 6 nights on trot, my other half would absolutely love that, I might manage 2 if he's lucky! &#128514;&#128514; xxx

I know I haven't seen one that positive before either as soon as I dipped it I could see it was positive... Safe to say the hubby is absolutely loving this baby making business im just trying to get some energy together to BD tonight aswel im soo tired haha x


----------



## Natalie88

Lilllian said:


> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> Well I thought I had my positive yesterday until I took this one.. Suppose we can ruffle up the energy to dtd tonight aswel lol
> 
> 6 days in a row, that is impressive :winkwink: We have done 2 nights in a row and am knackered already :wacko: I think we may be at it again tonight though too- I am thinking I may be ovulating later than thought though so I may be in for beating your record :haha:
> 
> Good luck all!! Gosh i really want a December baby!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Go on Lillian i challenge you to beat my 6 days :haha: xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies, hope everyone is ok.

I'm on cycle day 3 today so far behind you all it seems... haha

And got told yesterday that I'm being made redundant... great! So not sure what we are going to do now...????!!!!!


----------



## Natalie88

Sorry to hear your being made redundant :hugs:
Is it soon your going to be made redundant or have you got a few months ahead yet?


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh. Headache. I can never seem to keep one away for more than a couple days. In broken :(


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> Well I thought I had my positive yesterday until I took this one.. Suppose we can ruffle up the energy to dtd tonight aswel lol
> 
> 6 days in a row, that is impressive :winkwink: We have done 2 nights in a row and am knackered already :wacko: I think we may be at it again tonight though too- I am thinking I may be ovulating later than thought though so I may be in for beating your record :haha:
> 
> Good luck all!! Gosh i really want a December baby!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Go on Lillian i challenge you to beat my 6 days :haha: xxClick to expand...

number 3, tick! no way i am doing 6, let alone 7! :dohh:


----------



## Chimpette

Natalie88 said:


> Sorry to hear your being made redundant :hugs:
> Is it soon your going to be made redundant or have you got a few months ahead yet?

They are saying end of May, so if I do get pregnant it means I wont' get employed unless I dont' tell them, but then I'd feel bad not telling someone. Could temp but there's not much part time work out there for temping....


----------



## littlemiss84

Does this opk look positive?
I got a positive on Sunday, control line was darker than the test line, and then a peak on CBFM on Monday. But my opk's have been like this since then, so if this is positive I am now into my 4th day. What do you think?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hun I would say not quite but just about! Try again at 4pm


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm off out to get paint in a while and waiting for my new sofa later hope everyone is ok. 

I've been lax trying to take the laid back approach and not be on too much. 

Can everyone tell me there testing dates and ones to be arranged I will add them on too xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I want to test now ha, I will be testing on Fri 19th hun will be 10 dpo xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Oooo myheart im so excited for testing for u !!!:

Im thinkin ill ovulate on the 23rd march so i will tests 30th lol !!! Xx


----------



## littlemiss84

Took another cheapie opk and it was positive, but got a negative on a clearblue digital. So i think I will stop testing and go with my CBFM and assume I am 2dpo. 

My official testing day will be 19th but I don't think I can wait that long so will probably start testing in a few days!


----------



## Lilllian

I can't decide if i ovulated today or not but my cm was very clear and stretchy, and i have ov type cramps all morning. I will see what the cm is like tomorrow. A bit sad as we didn't have sex this evening as we are both exhausted, but we did do it last 3 nights and will try tomorrow night if I think i may be ovulating tomorrow. Hate missing today though, grr!!


----------



## emma4g63

Littlrmiss good luck testing soon :)))


Lillian im sure the 3 days will be more than enuff cover for u :)) fx to you xxx

Im flying tommoroew ladies just packef my cbfm and sticks so ill be using them away just incase ...

Cd13 tommorow..10 long days tlll ov !! Grrrrr lol hoping fir early ovulation 
Lol !
Ill be on tommorot but not much whilst away so fx to u ladies who will be testing soon.

And good luck to all us waiting to ovulate xxxx


----------



## Natilly20

hopefully I will ovulate cd10 as I usually do and will be testing 26th but if it's anything like last month I'll be testing 2nd April (fx for first one!) hope everyone is ok and fx for positive opks soon and bfp's Oh and have a wonderful holiday Emma, bring back some sunshine for us please &#127774; xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Arrgh, def ovulating right now (going on huge blob of ewcm and cramping) and it is 6.30 am and I have to wait until tonight to have sex! Will it still be enough time? So gutted we didn't do it last night. The one night! I know that it is still possible from the night before, but the chances go way way down. so annoyed at the timing!

Edit: just did a test that I arrived yesterday and I have never used them before. What does it mean please? Thanks all.
 



Attached Files:







ovtest12.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Natalie88

What a lovely positive! And don't worry you will still be in time frame later! go catch that egg


----------



## Lilllian

Okay, panic over- so it looks like I may time tonight quite well going by what i have read- so maybe my LP is shorter than I always though. 9 days rather than 10.


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> What a lovely positive! And don't worry you will still be in time frame later! go catch that egg

Thank you!! :happydance:


----------



## Natilly20

I'm sure you have every chance, you ovulate 12 to 24 hours after positive opk so tonight is plenty of time and you've also got a few swimmers in their waiting! Lots of luck hunny xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Natilly20 said:


> I'm sure you have every chance, you ovulate 12 to 24 hours after positive opk so tonight is plenty of time and you've also got a few swimmers in their waiting! Lots of luck hunny xxx

Thank you!

I have never had a positive digi in the past (must have just missed the surge on the tests before) and thought I would try again now and just got a smiley face. So I guess having sex at 6pm today will be okay? My husband is going to get back from work on time and we will have to put a very good dvd on for the kids :blush:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Im in ladies :) testing more towards end of the month... :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck lillian! 
Can't wait to start testing, tww is dragging already xxx 
Have a wonderful holiday Emma xxx


----------



## Natalie88

I can't wait to start testing either.. Im going to try and wait until the 23rd to test :-D


----------



## Lilllian

If I class today as ovulation day, I will test the weekend of the 21st/22nd. 

Didn't realise how clueless I was about the ovulation process. I am getting ovulation tenderness on my left side and ewcm and thought that was always when i ovulated in the past, but reading up on LH surges, it seems you ovulate 12-36hrs after. Does anyone know if you can ovulate earlier than this? I just don't see why I am getting twinges and tenderness if ovulation is still way ahead?


----------



## emma4g63

Lillian you can def ov before 12 hours i have before...
Jus depends on body..

Tasha good luck this cycle hope no more evaps for us or false pos !!

Ladies off to airport now ill try m fetch the good weather back


Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

emma4g63 said:


> Lillian you can def ov before 12 hours i have before...
> Jus depends on body..
> 
> Tasha good luck this cycle hope no more evaps for us or false pos !!
> 
> Ladies off to airport now ill try m fetch the good weather back
> 
> 
> Xxx

Have fun!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Lillian you can def ov before 12 hours i have before...
> Jus depends on body..
> 
> Tasha good luck this cycle hope no more evaps for us or false pos !!
> 
> Ladies off to airport now ill try m fetch the good weather back
> 
> 
> Xxx

Have fun Emma! How long you going for and where are you going? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I've updated the front page phew anyone need updated or not on there let me know xx


----------



## Natalie88

How are we all this morning?
3-4dpo for me and it feels like I should 14dpo just hate the waiting!


----------



## Lilllian

I got one in last night in the end :happydance: I am counting today as day 1, although I am getting some cramps this am. 

I keep worrying that I missed the window but even if I started to ovualte yesterday morning, I still may have caught the egg last night - obsessing way too much about it :blush:


----------



## Natalie88

Go on Lillian :D 
Ye im thinking exactly the same but im pretty sure you would of had enough spermies waiting to tackle that egg
Just pray this is our month can't remember it being so hard with conceiving my first it just happened now were on cycle 4.. I know it isn't a lot to some but I just feel like we've been trying forever


----------



## Lilllian

Hi Natalie88, Yes me too, I feel like I have been here forever. Got pregnant first time trying with both my babies and they were both totally healthy and I now I just had two chemicals in a row :( not sure why now but I think maybe just bad luck (and a short LP). On cycle #5 now. I find getting pregnant quite easy, it's just making them stick I have problem with. 

The four times I got pregnant i had sex within a few hours (before and after) getting the surge (going by ewcm), and this time it was over 12 hours later. Bit frustrated as we only missed one night and the was THE night! :growlmad:


----------



## Lilllian

Well cm has gone sticky and tacky, so def ov yesterday. Bit gutted as was kind of hoping it might have been today.


----------



## Natalie88

Sperm can live up to 6 days hun don't get too down on it your still in with a very good chance


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im bored of waiting as well! I just want to poas but no logical reason to ha. 
Lillian, we only dtd 5 days before ov with ds and got caught so ur still def in hun

I just want next Friday to hurry up as im going to try and hold out ha xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> Sperm can live up to 6 days hun don't get too down on it your still in with a very good chance

Thanks for being so positive for me but it was at least 36hrs before i ovulated that I had sex (before positive opk) and most sperm only live 1-2 days. I am pushing it with that one!

..... BUT I did have sex at 7.30pm last night, so i am hoping the egg was still there. my left ovary was very tender around 2pm, so I am pretty sure it all started mid morning with light cramps. I'm just not sure how soon after ovulating my cm would change to sticky? hoping only a few hours as that would mean I was still ovualting late last night :thumbup:

edit: i am def suited to the title of this thread :wacko:


----------



## Natalie88

I think were all suited to the the title of the thread :haha: all in it together :thumbup:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Have a lovely time Emma, yeah we had some horrible Evaps last cycle didn't we! This will be our month I'm sure of it!! X


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm certainly fitting Into the title I'm a bit crazy and I certainly go that way in 2ww and analyse everything! 

I'm gonna try and hold out testing as long as possible haha let's see how that goes! 

We should defo all stick together regardless if we get bfp or not at the same time seems like a lovely group we have here :thumbup:

ASFM I got a temp dip today so expected a peak but another high so unless I got a second temp dip tomorrow and my monitor changes. If I don't see a peak this month (second cycle first showed no peak) then I will be reverting back to the old cbfm as never had that issue. 

Got this today 

I've started using the softcups and preseed xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've never used cbfm. Seems confusing lol
We definitely are a nice group it's nice to be able to chat about things. My hubby is not interested about opk etc, im doubting I can hold off til next Friday but im hoping I can xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

My CM has gone sticky now and was having lots of pains last night and today and got a temp dip this morning so really have no clue what's going on and loads of ewcm last night :wacko:

My old cbfm has never let me down always got peaks straight away first month but this monitor that I got it's the advanced one first month I used it no peak detected but got a bfp and a positive opk temp also confirmed lost baby in January my last cycle was my first proper one and no peak showing but the new monitor is common to miss peak first month but I have no clue if I miss it again?? 

My hubby doesn't like talking about it too and it's nice to talk about all sorts of different things. Plus it's not often you come across a nice solid group of nice ladies. I'm in a group on fb that I've been on since after Erin was born and she's nearly 2 they are so lovely and it's so nice to see what we are doing and how big our kids are getting! 

Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Yes, lovely to vent on here- my husband thinks I am mental :wacko: He thought I was showing him a positive pregnancy test yesterday when i showed him the clearblue smiley :dohh: no idea!!

I am feeling rotten with a cold and my children have been keeping me going all day from 5.30am, so i am looking forward to visiting friends in London tomorrow night :) I dont usually like weekends in the TWW as they tend to drag but this one should go quickly :happydance: 

I feel like a bit of a fraud counting this TWW though as I am sure we missed the egg - MUST, STOP, OBSESSING! :dohh:


----------



## Natalie88

wantingagirl said:


> I'm certainly fitting Into the title I'm a bit crazy and I certainly go that way in 2ww and analyse everything!
> 
> I'm gonna try and hold out testing as long as possible haha let's see how that goes!
> 
> We should defo all stick together regardless if we get bfp or not at the same time seems like a lovely group we have here :thumbup:
> 
> ASFM I got a temp dip today so expected a peak but another high so unless I got a second temp dip tomorrow and my monitor changes. If I don't see a peak this month (second cycle first showed no peak) then I will be reverting back to the old cbfm as never had that issue.
> 
> Got this today
> 
> I've started using the softcups and preseed xx


How's it been using softcups hun? Read so much on them and everything is positive so if im not successful this cycle will definately be buying some.. Are they a bit tricky to insert and take out? 

I agree this is a lovely group, love coming on here to chat about all this and especially with us all going through the same thing.. Can't talk to hubby as he hasn't got a clue he thinks we do it once and that should do it lol


----------



## Natilly20

I've got a softcup and would like to know about the insert of it too! Should you do it before standing up or are you ok to quickly run to the loo? My Oh is exactly the same, has no clue of timings or anything!! 

Still waiting for my pos opk, cm starting to get a little ew now so hopefully next few days for me xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Very easy, I do it while laying down I wouldn't get up for a good 10-15 mind after. I pop a little preseed on it and then squeeze both sides then you slide it in and don't push up push back if that makes sense so you feel it behind your pubic bone I leave mine in all night then to take out hook your finger on your right then push slightly as if your were trying to poo with your muscles and it eases out :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

I had promising CM today, so thinking i'll check again tomorrow and see whats up. Dont really think i'm about to O or anything, but you never know.

I have this thing about sticking things up there ... am I weird? Plus, I have never heard of these things you ladies talk about using. I'm such a TTC idiot. I need a TTC for Dumbies I think!


----------



## MissMcCoy

I use soft cups for my menstrual flow. Easy to insert and remove. Just bear down a bit while taking it out. then hook your finger under. 
They are great for AF because you can have mess free sex no issues!! Haha 

IM just on calendar day 2.... So much cramps... so tired.. didn't do too much today...


----------



## MissMcCoy

Whoops I popped into the wrong thread! haha


----------



## Natalie88

Morning ladies! 
How are we all doing? Have we got much planned for today? Think it's a lazy day for me got zero energy however I have a 3 year old that's been bouncing off the walls since 5:30 this morning lol 
Last night my boobs started to hurt, im not taking it as a sign as they always hurt around a week before AF is due but I just wish my body wouldn't tease me like this.. Why is it you never notice them hurting until your ttc grrr x


----------



## Natilly20

MissMcCoy said:


> Whoops I popped into the wrong thread! haha

Haha, thanks for the info, and good luck to you &#128522;xxx


----------



## Natilly20

Morning &#128522; nothing planned for me today, my 3 year old got me up at 7 so not too bad! She's always been a fantastic sleeper, slept through from 4 weeks old! Hopefully my 3rd will follow in her footsteps! &#128516; my bbs hurt and I haven't even ovulated yet, honestly I could swear they never ever ever hurt until I'm ttc! Xxx


----------



## SilasLove

I have to be at work at 6AM, so the absolute latest I get to sleep is 5:30 ... And that's pushing it. My days off are like heaven, usually get to sleep until 8AM ... Makes such a difference!


----------



## wantingagirl

Posting quickly my broadband isn't working tonight :( so quickly using the second line but hubby will be using it for gaming soon! 

I got this in the morning :wohoo: I think maybe got the surge through the night. I'm going to try and wait til af due to test! How likely is that?! I'm bloody the same never noticed anything til I started TTC and why has the last 15 days flyer by I know this bit is going to drag. I had light headedness today and sore bb's obviously in connection with ovulation 

How are you all? Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Woohoo hun, im good thanks hun, wanting next Friday to hurry up. I never normally symptom spot but ive had a headache for 2 days black ache and cramps xxx


----------



## c beary83

Hi everyone. I think I either ovulate today or yesterday as got a positive opk on Thursday. We :sex: Thursday night and this morning so hoping we're in with a chance


----------



## littlemiss84

A few ovulating now! Goodluck!

I have the opposite problem than the rest of you with my DH, he wasn't interested when we were trying for our first, but he started working in a fertility clinic about 6 months ago and now thinks he's an expert! 

Starting testing already, only 5dpo at the most ](*,) dont know why I do this!


----------



## amyamyamy

Just a quick update - 14 dpo an still testing negative. No af yet, not even a hint. weird!!


----------



## Lilllian

Hi all, so pleased it is Sunday and I can get the week over with asap! I am still obsessing about whether I had sex too late, but I know i can't change it. I wouldn't be so gutted if I knew we trying next month but I said I would take it off, so I feel like this is my last chance for a while. We will see how i feel after I test. 

Getting a few cramps here and there and my cm has dried up, but not mcuh else to add. Only 3dpo though, so not much to be expected. 

I think there are a few of testing at the end of the week into next weekend! will be very exciting - hope we get lots of BFPS!!


----------



## Lilllian

amyamyamy said:


> Just a quick update - 14 dpo an still testing negative. No af yet, not even a hint. weird!!

When do you usually get your period? is it late? Good luck!!


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> Hi all, so pleased it is Sunday and I can get the week over with asap! I am still obsessing about whether I had sex too late, but I know i can't change it. I wouldn't be so gutted if I knew we trying next month but I said I would take it off, so I feel like this is my last chance for a while. We will see how i feel after I test.
> 
> Getting a few cramps here and there and my cm has dried up, but not mcuh else to add. Only 3dpo though, so not much to be expected.
> 
> I think there are a few of testing at the end of the week into next weekend! will be very exciting - hope we get lots of BFPS!!

Hi Lillian- when did you :sex: and why do you think it was too late? I'm asking because I think I'm in the same boat:dohh:

We :sex: on the day before and the day after ovulation


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm determined not to test early obviously unless my temp tells me something else really trying not to SS this time round as really felt pregnant and like how I felt in November last cycle :wacko:

If I wait til af due date it will be 27-28th march xx


----------



## Lilllian

c beary83 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, so pleased it is Sunday and I can get the week over with asap! I am still obsessing about whether I had sex too late, but I know i can't change it. I wouldn't be so gutted if I knew we trying next month but I said I would take it off, so I feel like this is my last chance for a while. We will see how i feel after I test.
> 
> Getting a few cramps here and there and my cm has dried up, but not mcuh else to add. Only 3dpo though, so not much to be expected.
> 
> I think there are a few of testing at the end of the week into next weekend! will be very exciting - hope we get lots of BFPS!!
> 
> Hi Lillian- when did you :sex: and why do you think it was too late? I'm asking because I think I'm in the same boat:dohh:
> 
> We :sex: on the day before and the day after ovulationClick to expand...

oh i wish we had :sex: the day before I ovulated. best time is 12 hours before! We :sex: 36 hours before i got a +opk (got that at 6am on thursday) and i know most people ovulate 12-36 hours later but i have a short surge of several hrs and i ovulate a few hours later. I got ovulation cramps and tenderness around lunchtime that day and we didn't :sex: until 7.30pm that night- if it takes the sperm 30mins to 2-3 hours to get there and fertilise egg, I mat still be in with a chance but if the egg only survived 6/12 hrs then i am cutting it fine. I got sticky non fertile cm by 8am the following morning and not much else since. i know i'm being negative but just so annoyed we missed that one important night :dohh:


----------



## Natilly20

Still no ovulation here Boooo!! Xx


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, so pleased it is Sunday and I can get the week over with asap! I am still obsessing about whether I had sex too late, but I know i can't change it. I wouldn't be so gutted if I knew we trying next month but I said I would take it off, so I feel like this is my last chance for a while. We will see how i feel after I test.
> 
> Getting a few cramps here and there and my cm has dried up, but not mcuh else to add. Only 3dpo though, so not much to be expected.
> 
> I think there are a few of testing at the end of the week into next weekend! will be very exciting - hope we get lots of BFPS!!
> 
> Hi Lillian- when did you :sex: and why do you think it was too late? I'm asking because I think I'm in the same boat:dohh:
> 
> We :sex: on the day before and the day after ovulationClick to expand...
> 
> oh i wish we had :sex: the day before I ovulated. best time is 12 hours before! We :sex: 36 hours before i got a +opk (got that at 6am on thursday) and i know most people ovulate 12-36 hours later but i have a short surge of several hrs and i ovulate a few hours later. I got ovulation cramps and tenderness around lunchtime that day and we didn't :sex: until 7.30pm that night- if it takes the sperm 30mins to 2-3 hours to get there and fertilise egg, I mat still be in with a chance but if the egg only survived 6/12 hrs then i am cutting it fine. I got sticky non fertile cm by 8am the following morning and not much else since. i know i'm being negative but just so annoyed we missed that one important night :dohh:Click to expand...

I got my positive on Thursday night. Then got bloatednsss and pain on the Friday afternoon. But then when do you ovulate? Is it before, during or after the pain? I know the Thursday night :sex: was a mistake as hubby wasn't feeling well so I'm thinking if ovulation was after the pain on Friday afternoon, then we could be in with a chance on Saturday morning...I just don't know anyone. After fifteen months I'm losing the will to live


----------



## Lilllian

> I got my positive on Thursday night. Then got bloatednsss and pain on the Friday afternoon. But then when do you ovulate? Is it before, during or after the pain? I know the Thursday night :sex: was a mistake as hubby wasn't feeling well so I'm thinking if ovulation was after the pain on Friday afternoon, then we could be in with a chance on Saturday morning...I just don't know anyone. After fifteen months I'm losing the will to live

Sounds like you got it covered :thumbup: I am confused on the pain and ovulation timings too, but if your ovulation started on friday afternoon (and that sounds likely considering your +opk on thursday evening (12-24 hours after +opk which is most common)) then 12-24hrs later would cover your Saturday morning sex too. 

looks like we are in this tww together :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm defo 2dpo now. 

I usually ovulate on the second peak day but this time it seemed to be the first. I temp so it's pretty easy for me to detect ovulation and my pains are severe so once they have eased off and Ewcm drys up egg has been released. Once the egg is released it stays alive for 8-24 hours after so that's why they say to dtd at least the 2 peak days. I don't check my CP but know it's closed tmi but we dtd yesterday and it all just came bck out :blush:


----------



## Lilllian

We all seem to be close in dpo now :)

I am 4dpo today and my tummy is very bloated/gassy :blush: 
I like these symptoms as I never got them last month. I know they are similar to post ov symptoms but I am 4dpo so maybe not to do with ovulation?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I accidentally peed in a cup and dipped 2 tests:haha: im either 6/7 dpo so still very early,but couldn't help it ha xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0115.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 14









DSC_0116.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lilllian

Good luck MyHeart!

I am still bloated and uncomfortable. I am super tired too but I think that may be because I was out till 2am on sat night! :wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thank you hun,i always find if Im out on a Saturday night, im perfectly fine on Sunday but Monday im like death warmed up xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I can't stay up past 10.30pm anymore!!! 

My heart pmsl you accidentally peed in a cup and tested :rofl:

I'm 2dpo I maybe have a tiny bloat but it's weird sometimes I bloat sometimes I don't in the 2ww. I worry if I don't bloat is my lining thick enough? I worry that the d&c has caused me scarring and I will never get pregnant :wacko:


----------



## Lilllian

wantingagirl said:


> I can't stay up past 10.30pm anymore!!!
> 
> My heart pmsl you accidentally peed in a cup and tested :rofl:
> 
> I'm 2dpo I maybe have a tiny bloat but it's weird sometimes I bloat sometimes I don't in the 2ww. I worry if I don't bloat is my lining thick enough? I worry that the d&c has caused me scarring and I will never get pregnant :wacko:

I'm normally in bed by 9 most nights but i saved myself for this night out as I hadn't seen these friends in a while. Not sure how I managed it! I was yawning a lot by midnight. 

Do you think bloating has anything to do with the lining? Have you heard that? It's jsut that I didn't get bloat last two cycles that ended in chemicals but I did with my 2 successful pregnancies. I am taking vit b6 so that my lining thickens and lengthens my LP. Hope it's a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I never really notice if I bloat lol, ive got some serious back ache and cramps at the moment, plus when i wiped earlier tmi alert, i had ewcm but creamy 
Wanting its awful, ive started now and im trying really hard not to poas again today, but ive just ordered another 30ics lol xxx


----------



## c beary83

I used to always get really bad bloating in the tww but I think for me it was down to IBS. Since I've started eating linseeds, I don't have the boat anymore :happydance:

I'm 3dpo today. Hate it when it's too early to get at the weekend- I'll only be 7\8 dpo. May test on Sunday:winkwink:


----------



## Natalie88

im currently 7dpo and im soooooo tired and grumpy today just want to put my pjs on and go to bed! Im having loads of creamy cm aswel, don't know if that's a good sign.. And my boobs are hurting me BUT im not taking that as a sign as they always hurt around a week before AF is due.. I say every month im not going to symptom spot but I always do! I do me own head in so much lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive never symptom spotted and Im sure it's all in my head! Ive being trying to Google creamy like ewcm lol! Fx for lots of bfps in the next couple of weeks. Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck testing myheart ....and all u ladies officially in tww..

Not too make u all jelous lol but weather in portugal is amazing...sooooo hot !! 
Soo annoyed tho as i packed my cbfm sticks but no monitor !! 
Im cd 17 2day usually ov 22-23 
Ill be home cd 20 but dont want to miss it !! 
Watchin out for signs haha xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks hun. I did the school run both ways in the rain joy!
Hope ur having a fab time! Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

I am going to the loo a lot more today. I thought I was just reading into it but I had to go twice when i was out, within the hour, and I never normally need to as I am rubbish at drinking enough. I am starting to get my hopes up and I really shouldn't!!


----------



## Natalie88

Soo jel could do with a bit of sunshine now! Hope your having a great time 

Peeing a lot is a good sign! Would be so great if we all got our bfp this month!

Myheart your making me want to poas soo bad now lol goig to wait until Thursday I think lol


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Natalie88 said:


> Soo jel could do with a bit of sunshine now! Hope your having a great time
> 
> Peeing a lot is a good sign! Would be so great if we all got our bfp this month!
> 
> Myheart your making me want to poas soo bad now lol goig to wait until Thursday I think lol

Sorry hahaha, i couldn't resist! Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

I am def going to hold off testing until 9dpo as that's when i got bfps with my 2 successful pregnancies. If BFN I am then not going to test after that day as I will presume it to be another chemical (late bfp is usually is not good for me-short LP) and i can't cope with the disappointment again. I will be analysing every symptom though. New one is hunger! I am famished all the time, no matter what i eat.


----------



## Lilllian

Emma, the only place my husband wants to go on holiday to is Portugal! I am so jealous- last holiday was November 2013! I am going to book one asap after I get my BFP :thumbup:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ooppsss I've started now lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0015.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lilllian

I love seeing the tests - keep them coming :winkwink:


----------



## Leann83

Hi everyone, can I join the list for testing? first month TTC after mmc in January. I'll be testing on 25th if AF doesn't show up the day before! 



xxmyheartxx said:


> Ooppsss I've started now lol

This might be a silly question but can I ask why you put the ring beside your tests? I've seen it a few times and never knew what it meant :blush:


----------



## Natalie88

I love seeing tests too.. I may have to poas tomorrow morning now:haha:


----------



## Natalie88

Leann83 said:


> Hi everyone, can I join the list for testing? first month TTC after mmc in January. I'll be testing on 25th if AF doesn't show up the day before!
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Ooppsss I've started now lol
> 
> This might be a silly question but can I ask why you put the ring beside your tests? I've seen it a few times and never knew what it meant :blush:Click to expand...

Hiya Leann83

Sorry to hear of your loss (big hugs) hopefully this is your month and have your lil rainbow baby 

The ring is there to help the camera focus on the test


----------



## Leann83

Thanks Natalie :flower: ahh, that makes sense! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Natalie88 said:


> I love seeing tests too.. I may have to poas tomorrow morning now:haha:

Haha yayy partner in crime 

So sorry for your loss Leann83, wishing you lots of luck.xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Hi leanne sorry to hear about your mmc. Fx for this cycle hun xxx


----------



## Natilly20

Hi leanne sorry about your mc, sending lots of luck for this cycle! 

Good luck with the testing myheart and keep them coming!! 

Glad the weather is being kind to you Emma, it's pants here!! 

And Natalie can't wait to see your tests either! Good luck. 

I got a nearly positive opk last night and positive today, going to bd tonight but scared I may have missed it now if I had ovulated this morning or through last night :-( xxx


----------



## Leann83

Thanks emma, myheart, natilly :flower:

Hope it's a lucky month for us all and there's lots of babies with us before Christmas!


----------



## SilasLove

CD14 here ..fertile window starts tomorrowaccording to Glow app. I'm ready to O!!


----------



## cnswilliams

Hello All :). I believe I am beginning my TWW today. This is the first cycle where I feel hopeful since early loss 2 days after Christmas. Figured since I feel hopeful it would help to join in with others to help pass the dreaded tww! I will be testing on the 26th (early but I got bfp's around 10 dpo with my first 4 pergnancies). Or I may buy out the dollar tree and start testing tomorrow just to calm the urge to POAS! HA! I hope to see a lot of ::bfp: here meanwhile :)


----------



## emma4g63

Anyone got piccies of a peak cbfm stick...got ewcm this morn so peed on the stick but no monitor...
Both lines look pretty dark . 
Xx


----------



## Natalie88

emma4g63 said:


> Anyone got piccies of a peak cbfm stick...got ewcm this morn so peed on the stick but no monitor...
> Both lines look pretty dark .
> Xx

Morning Emma.. Sounds like your ovulating! :-D be nice to conceive while on holiday! 

I forgot to test this morning! :dohh: just at work now so im not going to pee until I finish at 2 then do one then lol im itching to poas 

Myheart looking forward to seeing your tests this morning


----------



## xxmyheartxx

cnswilliams said:


> Hello All :). I believe I am beginning my TWW today. This is the first cycle where I feel hopeful since early loss 2 days after Christmas. Figured since I feel hopeful it would help to join in with others to help pass the dreaded tww! I will be testing on the 26th (early but I got bfp's around 10 dpo with my first 4 pergnancies). Or I may buy out the dollar tree and start testing tomorrow just to calm the urge to POAS! HA! I hope to see a lot of ::bfp: here meanwhile :)

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have done fmu and smu ha, top 3 yesterday, middle fmu, bottom 2 2mu xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0007.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks natily :))) hoping so !! Xx 

Fx for testing later...and myheart u too..
I cnt see ur tests on phone but good luck xx


----------



## Leann83

cnswilliams said:


> Hello All :). I believe I am beginning my TWW today. This is the first cycle where I feel hopeful since early loss 2 days after Christmas. Figured since I feel hopeful it would help to join in with others to help pass the dreaded tww! I will be testing on the 26th (early but I got bfp's around 10 dpo with my first 4 pergnancies). Or I may buy out the dollar tree and start testing tomorrow just to calm the urge to POAS! HA! I hope to see a lot of ::bfp: here meanwhile :)

So sorry for your loss cnswilliams :hugs: hope this is your lucky month!
:dust:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can join in. O was yesterday for me, so AF will be due Sunday 29th. Just squeaking in as a March tester.


----------



## Lilllian

Myheart- how many dpo are you now? not sure I see anything but I am not very good at spotting line on anything but frers.

I am not so bloated today :( sound silly to want it but I do want some kind of symptoms. Only 5dpo so very early days. I do think that symptoms do start before implantation though (if pregnant of course) as your body must be affected by fertilisation? obviously the hcg symptoms won't kick in till after 6ish days though. 

roll on the weekend!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im either 7/8 dpo hun, i dont know why I do it to myself tbh, makes me all sad only seeing 1 line xxx


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> Im either 7/8 dpo hun, i dont know why I do it to myself tbh, makes me all sad only seeing 1 line xxx

Yes, that is a bit early - the earliest i got faint positives was evening of 9dpo. Perhaps take a day off and try on Thursday? but i know hard it is to stop once you've started... :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Welcome everyone new I will add you to the list tomorrow I'm working later. 

Emma yay to ovulation! 

I've decided not to test early for that reason unless my chart gives me a reason I just get more and more gutted seeing one line only then I can't stop testing :wacko:

I have my crosshairs and I'm now 3dpo 

:wacko:


----------



## EastCoastMom

I tested on Friday....bfn, but still no AF. I feel slightly crampy, so I'm assuming she'll show her ugly self anytime now :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im the same, now ive started i struggle to stop grrrrr hate ttc :-( xxx


----------



## Amazonka

My first month of trying with Pcos and one fallopian tube, today im on Cycle day 7 getting ready to ovulate hope it happens this month


----------



## wantingagirl

Eastcoastmom - so sorry for the bfn I hope she stays away when is your af due? 

Amazonka - good luck Hun! Welcome! 

Myheart - grrrrrrr it's so frustrating and no matter how rubbish it makes us feel we continue in the hope to see something. I didn't miss this part of TTC when I was ntnp it feels like you go round and round in circles my nerves get frazzled. I'm trying the laid back approach this month as I can't handle the negatives. I need to protect myself as much as I can. 

I used to only get a bfp with increased CM in 2ww then my November bfp I was dry mostly so can't go off that no more and last cycle felt like I was pregnant and nothing! 

Still early tho hunni remember that xxxxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sometimes I think starting early makes the BFN easier to take -- I can convince myself that it's just negative because I tested early, but the next day's BFN is that little bit easier to take.

Hang in there, myheart; it's early days yet.


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> Welcome everyone new I will add you to the list tomorrow I'm working later.
> 
> Emma yay to ovulation!
> 
> I've decided not to test early for that reason unless my chart gives me a reason I just get more and more gutted seeing one line only then I can't stop testing :wacko:
> 
> I have my crosshairs and I'm now 3dpo
> 
> :wacko:

Thanks wanting ..i keep peeing on my sticks incase its coming tommorow or might just be gearing ready..

Congrats on your crosshairs and hope to see ur bfp very soon !! Xx


----------



## Lilllian

Whenever I get Af I am always jealous of those that are 4/5 dpo and have no idea if they are in or out. Here I am at 5dpo and feel nervous and horrible :( 

I am getting some pull sensations in my ovary area, a bit like round ligament pain late in pregnancy but it is very slight- i notice it more if I suck my tummy in. Anyone else get this? i think I had a similar feeling the day beofre I got AF a few cycles ago, so it's probably just normal ovary twinges.

Still ravenous too. Anyone else?


----------



## c beary83

I agree Lillian- I'm 4dpo and could be... But when I get to 8\9dpo I know I'm definitely out:dohh:

I've had more PMS type cramps today but nothing else very interesting


----------



## Lilllian

It has just occurred to me that I was pregnant 2 months in a row and the chances of me getting pregnant a 3rd time is unlikely. 5dpo is messing with my head! limbo stage :wacko:


----------



## c beary83

Does anyone eat more junk food in the tww. I've been feeling a bit down with it all so just bought myself a pizza :haha:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

4dpo now... Im thinking il test monday, heck i know i wont wait that long, maybe saturday lol xx


----------



## c beary83

I'm 4dpo too- was thinking of testing Sunday but may start on Sat:wacko:


----------



## Lilllian

I'm testing saturday too. all in it together :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Sooo jelous of everyone gearin up to test and iv not even ovulated yet !! Hate long cycles me :(( such a drag waiting to ovulate on cd23 !! Thats more than 3 weeks :(( 
Cd19 tommorow cmon body...still got ewcm and had ovary pain today...will pee on cbfm stick in morn try to read lines lol !! 
Had a few cocktails tonight who knows lol :))

Xx


----------



## Natilly20

Amazonka said:


> My first month of trying with Pcos and one fallopian tube, today im on Cycle day 7 getting ready to ovulate hope it happens this month

Good luck, I hope it happens for you this month too, and everyone and me  xxx


----------



## Natilly20

Going to class tomorrow as 1dpo I think 12 day lp for me so fx! I have to have a colposcopy on the 26th,what are your opinions? If I do catch the egg this month will it be safe to have it done??? 

Also.... I used a softcup last night after we bd'd, I'm not quite sure I put it in right? I kind of squeezed the sides in and popped it in long ways if that makes sense? I hope I did do it right! Knowing my luck I probably blocked the entrance for the swimmers to go anywhere! &#128559;&#128516; xx


----------



## cnswilliams

xxmyheartxx said:


> Im either 7/8 dpo hun, i dont know why I do it to myself tbh, makes me all sad only seeing 1 line xxx

Do you have dollar tree? My last pregnancy showed up on a dollar tree test right at the 10 minute mark at 8 dpo and just happened to have a check up that day and had blood drawn. Tested positive with 12 hcg so they are super sensitive which is super awesome for those who just can't wait to POAS like me. I even keep doing lh tests just to try and subside the urge. Glad I'm not the only one who just can't help myself! lol


----------



## cnswilliams

Lilllian said:


> Whenever I get Af I am always jealous of those that are 4/5 dpo and have no idea if they are in or out. Here I am at 5dpo and feel nervous and horrible :(
> 
> I am getting some pull sensations in my ovary area, a bit like round ligament pain late in pregnancy but it is very slight- i notice it more if I suck my tummy in. Anyone else get this? i think I had a similar feeling the day beofre I got AF a few cycles ago, so it's probably just normal ovary twinges.
> 
> Still ravenous too. Anyone else?


I actually noticed a round ligament pain yesterday and then just sucked in as I read it and felt it on the opposite side. Wonder if that means anything?


----------



## amyamyamy

Lilllian said:


> amyamyamy said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update - 14 dpo an still testing negative. No af yet, not even a hint. weird!!
> 
> When do you usually get your period? is it late? Good luck!!Click to expand...

It's my first month off birth control so... I think I actually O'd late. I'm now at CD32 with brown spotting tonight, very crampy, feel like the witch is coming! I started temping for next cycle. 

I see myheart whipped out the pee sticks! Can't wait to see everyone's squinters! :happydance:


----------



## Natalie88

Morning ladies!

Ive just had to poas of corse it was bfn im 9dpo today.. Now ive got it out my system im going to wait until saturday now lol 

Looking forward to seeing your tests this morning Myheart


----------



## xxmyheartxx

cnswilliams said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Im either 7/8 dpo hun, i dont know why I do it to myself tbh, makes me all sad only seeing 1 line xxx
> 
> Do you have dollar tree? My last pregnancy showed up on a dollar tree test right at the 10 minute mark at 8 dpo and just happened to have a check up that day and had blood drawn. Tested positive with 12 hcg so they are super sensitive which is super awesome for those who just can't wait to POAS like me. I even keep doing lh tests just to try and subside the urge. Glad I'm not the only one who just can't help myself! lolClick to expand...

In the UK hun, i used a dollar tree test with ds in florida they are fab!
Fmu. Unsure whether im seeing anything xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0010.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Natalie88

Myheart.. Your 2nd pic you posted in the preg test forum I can see something

Any symptoms to report? 

Ive got nothing now boobs did start to hurt but that's stopped so not feeling hopeful this month


----------



## Natalie88

Ok so Ive just took a second look at my test can you see something or is it just me? Maybe an evap? Never had one before..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see that hun, what is it like irl xxx


----------



## Natalie88

It's more clearer irl just can't catch it on camera.. Sod waiting until saturday now il be doing another tomorrow morning to see if it was an evap which my luck it will be


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fx its not an evap hun xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> Ok so Ive just took a second look at my test can you see something or is it just me? Maybe an evap? Never had one before..

I am sure I see something. :thumbup: keep testing!

You guys are making me want to test and I am only 6dpo. I am super moody today- like pms- i am really hoping AF isn't be cruel and arrive early. :growlmad:

I have already worked out that if I am trying again next month (likely) that i may have a Christmas day baby :wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lilllian said:


> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so Ive just took a second look at my test can you see something or is it just me? Maybe an evap? Never had one before..
> 
> I am sure I see something. :thumbup: keep testing!
> 
> You guys are making me want to test and I am only 6dpo. I am super moody today- like pms- i am really hoping AF isn't be cruel and arrive early. :growlmad:Click to expand...

I would test, just to make sure they work lol xx
Hopefully af isn't showing up hun xxx


----------



## Lilllian

xxmyheartxx said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Im either 7/8 dpo hun, i dont know why I do it to myself tbh, makes me all sad only seeing 1 line xxx
> 
> Do you have dollar tree? My last pregnancy showed up on a dollar tree test right at the 10 minute mark at 8 dpo and just happened to have a check up that day and had blood drawn. Tested positive with 12 hcg so they are super sensitive which is super awesome for those who just can't wait to POAS like me. I even keep doing lh tests just to try and subside the urge. Glad I'm not the only one who just can't help myself! lolClick to expand...
> 
> In the UK hun, i used a dollar tree test with ds in florida they are fab!
> Fmu. Unsure whether im seeing anything xxxClick to expand...

Think I see something here too. BFPS here we come :thumbup:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Promising line, Natalie! When will you test again?

All of these maybes are making me feel excited, and I'm only 2dpo. This is going to be a long 2ww.


----------



## Chimpette

Arrrggghhh I'm dying to test and I've not even ovulated yet... hahahahahahaha

Hoping it will be this weekend, fingers crossed.

Good luck ladies


----------



## wantingagirl

Chimpette said:


> Arrrggghhh I'm dying to test and I've not even ovulated yet... hahahahahahaha
> 
> Hoping it will be this weekend, fingers crossed.
> 
> Good luck ladies

Are you still TTC then Hun? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I can't see anything Myheart can you? 

Natalie I'm seeing something. I won't use these tests anymore as I was forever getting Evaps but hope it's the real deal for you can you see pink? Good luck everyone! 

4dpo 

I had green/yellow CM last night and more green today and some creamy CM sometimes thick sometimes thin had a dizzy spell last night too but also got the dizzy spell last cycle. Cramp yesterday stabbing on left lower side of back and some light cramps today. I'm not sure if I can pay attention to the CM as still pretty early xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Natalie88 said:


> Ok so Ive just took a second look at my test can you see something or is it just me? Maybe an evap? Never had one before..

Oooooh show me a front shot of your ring if you don't mind! It's stunning and looks similar to something I want! I'm getting an upgrade and can't decide xx


----------



## Lilllian

I am feeling terrible today, really exhausted and counting th ehours till my husband gets home! Can't even face thinking about cooking dinner. My kids have 3 breakfasts (cereal, porridge and toast) and two lunches (ocado arrived and they got excited) and all i feel I do is tidy and cook, tidy and cook - ha ha- not complaining as i know i am lucky to be with them all day :) just feeling totally knackered today!! This is a good sign for me as I get this in TWW if I'm pregnant BUT it could just be that I am knackered in general from running around. 

I have decided that I might not test at all if I don't get any other symptoms nearer to 9dpo. I just can't face seeing a BFN. we shall see.

Keep the symptoms coming ladies, I love hearing what everyone is feeling. That is my obsession :dohh:


----------



## wantingagirl

Lillian fingers crossed! 

Ok I wrote them on my FF. 

1dpo - nothing 
2dpo - nothing 
3dpo - tummy cramps, green/yellow CM & spotty, dizzy spell and dull cramp
4dpo - green CM this morning, pain in groin ovary area, pain in lower left side of back, dull cramp, dizzy spell, constipation, piles reappeared, sore nipples, large appetitie and headache & increased urination :wacko:

Oh and forgot to say was so irratible today

No sickly feeling this month got that in November but last cycle had that and bfn


----------



## emma4g63

Wow natily that test looks promising hun....fx hun for your next one !!

Myheart yours too !! 

Natily20 glad youll b 1dpo tommorow..tww soon for u and i!! 

The lines looked peak today im sure of it.. 

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150318_075609_zps4bpmspn6.jpg

Will dtd tonight jus incase....will use cheap opk when im home tmmrow night !!

Lillian and wanting both sounds promising on symptons !! 
Hard not to obsess lol xx fx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Wow natily that test looks promising hun....fx hun for your next one !!
> 
> Myheart yours too !!
> 
> Natily20 glad youll b 1dpo tommorow..tww soon for u and i!!
> 
> The lines looked peak today im sure of it..
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150318_075609_zps4bpmspn6.jpg
> 
> Will dtd tonight jus incase....will use cheap opk when im home tmmrow night !!
> 
> Lillian and wanting both sounds promising on symptons !!
> Hard not to obsess lol xx fx

Emma I've used my monitor for many years I would say so!!!


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Wow natily that test looks promising hun....fx hun for your next one !!
> 
> Myheart yours too !!
> 
> Natily20 glad youll b 1dpo tommorow..tww soon for u and i!!
> 
> The lines looked peak today im sure of it..
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150318_075609_zps4bpmspn6.jpg
> 
> Will dtd tonight jus incase....will use cheap opk when im home tmmrow night !!
> 
> Lillian and wanting both sounds promising on symptons !!
> Hard not to obsess lol xx fx
> 
> Emma I've used my monitor for many years I would say so!!!Click to expand...


Ooo wanting thanku !! Iv only had it 3 months so still learnin...
My lines were much lighter yest so thinkin peak day 1...will pee on another in morning n hoping ill get another peak lookin and catch my surge once im home ..im cd19 today so might ov tommorow maybe...eek xx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Wow natily that test looks promising hun....fx hun for your next one !!
> 
> Myheart yours too !!
> 
> Natily20 glad youll b 1dpo tommorow..tww soon for u and i!!
> 
> The lines looked peak today im sure of it..
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150318_075609_zps4bpmspn6.jpg
> 
> Will dtd tonight jus incase....will use cheap opk when im home tmmrow night !!
> 
> Lillian and wanting both sounds promising on symptons !!
> Hard not to obsess lol xx fx
> 
> Emma I've used my monitor for many years I would say so!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooo wanting thanku !! Iv only had it 3 months so still learnin...
> My lines were much lighter yest so thinkin peak day 1...will pee on another in morning n hoping ill get another peak lookin and catch my surge once im home ..im cd19 today so might ov tommorow maybe...eek xxClick to expand...

I have the advanced one. I had used the older one since I was TTC Olivia so nearly 5 years so I would say from what I've seen in the past that looks like a peak :happydance: see what it ses tomorrow ashame you will have to reset the monitor now as you forgot to take it :dohh: it's so exciting when ovulating I hate this bit!!!!


----------



## Natalie88

wantingagirl said:


> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so Ive just took a second look at my test can you see something or is it just me? Maybe an evap? Never had one before..
> 
> Oooooh show me a front shot of your ring if you don't mind! It's stunning and looks similar to something I want! I'm getting an upgrade and can't decide xxClick to expand...

That's my ring.. I got to admit I love it so much..first engagement ring the hubby brought for me wasnt the best so when we went wedding ring shopping he said he would get me a new one to match :happydance:

Im going to test again in the morning I don't like using these tests either ive seen so many people with evaps from them only using them as they came free with my ovulation tests lol
Saving FRER for weekend 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## cnswilliams

Looks like I will have to back of the tww for March :(. Looks like I have a failed attempt at ovulation :'(.


----------



## Natalie88

cnswilliams said:


> Looks like I will have to back of the tww for March :(. Looks like I have a failed attempt at ovulation :'(.

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

cnswilliams said:


> Looks like I will have to back of the tww for March :(. Looks like I have a failed attempt at ovulation :'(.

:hugs:


----------



## Natilly20

Poas today just because I'm bored! Only 1 dpo Haha, it had a skinny pink line the time limit too, pro matris ic, if I was like 10dpo I would have gotten excited, obviously I know it's an evap but just thought I'd all let you know that these tests can be rubbish! Can't post a pic, phone says it's too big. 

Has anyone got any advice re my colposcopy next week? Is it safe to have if I am lucky this month? 

Emma, I can't believe how quick your holiday has gone! We are very close in our ovulation times this month  

Sorry to hear about not ovulating cnswilliams, hugs
O
Good luck Natalie88 with your morning test! Xx


----------



## Natilly20

And good luck to everyone else too, I can't keep up quick enough with this thread and when I come to write I forget what people have said! &#128522; xxx


----------



## Lilllian

so sorry cnswilliams :hugs:


----------



## Lilllian

I am getting some twinges in the ovary area again tonight. Like very mild period pains - so mild you miss them if not thinking about it. Might be early AF pains though as AF due on Sat/sunday. Still exhausted!


----------



## c beary83

cnswilliams said:


> Looks like I will have to back of the tww for March :(. Looks like I have a failed attempt at ovulation :'(.

Sorry to hear that. I'm wondering if I have actually ovulated this cycle as I haven't had cross hairs yet on ff. I put it down to not getting very good night sleeps but can't be sure.

All my other signs indicate post ovulation- drying up of cm then yellow cm


----------



## littlemiss84

Emma I would say that's a peak too. It looks the same as mine on peak days.

Good luck to all who are testing fx

I think I might be out, been getting AF cramps all day so expecting it to start tomorrow or Friday


----------



## emma4g63

I kno natily its rubbish going back home tommorow lol !! 
Weathers gone rainy tho so easier to leave lol !! 

Those promatis are rubbish...iv bought the really thin ics off ebay for testing as never ad a evap with those...
Espec after that pink line i got lasy cycle 

Thanks little miss i hope so...iv had bad bloat and pain today cramping ov pain all night so thinking could be tonight or tomoz which is a little earlier than norm but totally poss right ?? 
Good luck to all u ladies xx


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm wondering if I have actually ovulated this cycle as I haven't had cross hairs yet on ff. I put it down to not getting very good night sleeps but can't be sure.
> 
> All my other signs indicate post ovulation- drying up of cm then yellow cm

I sure hope you get your O day pinned. I have felt so sad all day. It is really hard TTC! :cry:


----------



## Natalie88

Have a safe journey home Emma! Can't believe how quick your holibobs went! 

Sending hugs to you cnswilliams it it hard this ttc .. :-(

xx


----------



## Lilllian

7dpo today and feeling a bit bloated. kind of dreading the next few days. Chemicals took all the excitement out of testing from me, grrr! 

Any more symptoms or tests out there from anyone else? I can enjoy others' tests, just not my own!


----------



## Natalie88

Myheart have we got any more tests to report? Im scared to do one as i rekon the test I did yday was an evap 

Ive woke up full of a cold and sorry tmi got bit of diarrhea .. I have ibs and struggle to go so that's weird haven't eaten anything that could cause it either 

Just been reading that its a sign of pregnancy lol so hopefully my upset stomach is good sign:blush:


----------



## Natalie88

Ok ive just poas (just can't waste my wee) 
Just waiting for it to develop


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yay, looking forward to seeing it, will poas after school run xxx


----------



## Natalie88

Not getting hopes up because I don't like these tests reviews stink on them just using them up before I get the FRER out.. but I can see a bit of pink i think lol it's def not grey irl came up in the 10 min mark .. What do we think? Am I going crazy or is something there..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Natalie, looks very promising to me! Bet it continues to get darker.

Myheart, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would be tempted to use Frer after that xxx


----------



## Natalie88

Oh don't lol i was really going to wait until the day AF was due to whip out my FRER .. I may just have to use it on smu :haha: .. Just hope it isn't a nasty evap.. 
Patiently waiting for your test now while I let my smu brew lol xx


----------



## jumpingo

sneaking in late in the game:ninja:

6dpo over here...:wave:



Natilly20 said:


> Has anyone got any advice re my colposcopy next week? Is it safe to have if I am lucky this month?

AAAHHH, no advice, but i'm scheduled for one next week too. wednesday. you?
i have asked about having it done while ttc and/or in very very early pregnancy. my doctor said it should be fine; sometimes they don't even need to take a biopsy if looking and dying the cells is enough. but if they do need to, and know you are pregnant, he said they can be very conservative when doing it.:shrug: honestly, it doesn't make me freak out any less about the whole thing, BUT, i also would rather the procedure be done earlier than later and would hate to get several months into pregnancy and have something come up that put my baby at risk.:nope:



Natalie88 said:


> Not getting hopes up because I don't like these tests reviews stink on them just using them up before I get the FRER out.. but I can see a bit of pink i think lol it's def not grey irl came up in the 10 min mark .. What do we think? Am I going crazy or is something there..

i definitely see something, but can't tell if it's pink from the photo...test again tomorrow or the next day!! (why no, no peer pressure or anything going on here...:blush::haha:)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hi jump! 
So I lied, i just poas. Waiting now ha xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Nada, not even an evap! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0004.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Natalie88

Still early Myheart don't loose hope yet.. My test has dried to nothing so im taking it was nothing x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I wish I could hold out and not test early. It normally doesn't bother me, but realistically we can only try for next cycle then stop until early part of next year xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Natilie88 that last test looked really promising....sorry its dried to nothing those ics are terrible but still may mean something fx x

Myheart still early days yet hunny. .really hope its ur cycle xxx

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150319_075659_zpsy2ceirsz.jpg

My stick this morn ....hopin it looks peak im not sure xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I would say so or even that it peaked yesterday! Do you temp? Have you taken an opk Emma? 

Natalie and my heart so sorry it sucks for this reason alone I don't use ic's anymore. It's really early still tho I've ranged from a bfp 9dpo earliest 11dpo latest and this one was a squinter. 

My heart remind me why you can't TTC until next year again, is it hubby's work? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

jumpingo said:


> sneaking in late in the game:ninja:
> 
> 6dpo over here...:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Natilly20 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any advice re my colposcopy next week? Is it safe to have if I am lucky this month?
> 
> AAAHHH, no advice, but i'm scheduled for one next week too. wednesday. you?
> i have asked about having it done while ttc and/or in very very early pregnancy. my doctor said it should be fine; sometimes they don't even need to take a biopsy if looking and dying the cells is enough. but if they do need to, and know you are pregnant, he said they can be very conservative when doing it.:shrug: honestly, it doesn't make me freak out any less about the whole thing, BUT, i also would rather the procedure be done earlier than later and would hate to get several months into pregnancy and have something come up that put my baby at risk.:nope:
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> Not getting hopes up because I don't like these tests reviews stink on them just using them up before I get the FRER out.. but I can see a bit of pink i think lol it's def not grey irl came up in the 10 min mark .. What do we think? Am I going crazy or is something there..Click to expand...
> 
> i definitely see something, but can't tell if it's pink from the photo...test again tomorrow or the next day!! (why no, no peer pressure or anything going on here...:blush::haha:)Click to expand...

Welcome jump! One day ahead of me when you testing?


----------



## wantingagirl

Anyone I haven't added to the front page?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yes hun, so next cycle im bding every day for a week around fertile time, hubby doesn't know this yet ha. Im going to try and not test until Monday if I can xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

BFN on a FRER this morning, I think I'm 10dpo. AF is due today or tomorrow.

Keep the tests coming girls, love seeing them all!


----------



## Natalie88

Ok so I thought I'd use my Asda test.. Can you all see what I am? It's pink irl just soo faint.. Please say you can see it im starting to obsess with it now which I really didnt want to do :dohh:
Can it be an evap if it comes up straight away?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## wantingagirl

Little miss sorry for bfn. I hope she doesn't come. 

Myheart I really hope you catch this or next preferably this! Monday! Now do you think you can do that I couldn't :haha:

You are all making me jealous of testing! 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Natalie88 said:


> Ok so I thought I'd use my Asda test.. Can you all see what I am? It's pink irl just soo faint.. Please say you can see it im starting to obsess with it now which I really didnt want to do :dohh:
> Can it be an evap if it comes up straight away?

I've never used Asda before it's higher miu right? I think I might see something if I turn my iPad sideways lol. Have you not got a frer if you don't I would get one!


----------



## Natalie88

Green is OPK and ive used my last ic and its def got pink to it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Natalie88

I have got some FRERs but I got the hubby to hide them until the day AF is due which is monday lol
I may buy some after I drop my son to nursery .. 
It's just hard trying to get a good pic of the tests


----------



## Natilly20

Natalie I totally see it on all of your tests! Got to be a bfp! Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Natalie88 said:


> Green is OPK and ive used my last ic and its def got pink to it

Definitely bfp hun! Xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

wantingagirl said:


> Little miss sorry for bfn. I hope she doesn't come.
> 
> Myheart I really hope you catch this or next preferably this! Monday! Now do you think you can do that I couldn't :haha:
> 
> You are all making me jealous of testing!
> 
> 
> 
> Xxx


Will try to, but doubt will get past tomorrow! Not feeling to positive though xxx


----------



## littlemiss84

Natalie I can see that on all test. I'd say thats a BFP. Def do the FRER


----------



## Leann83

Aghhh all those tests have made me go POAS :haha: BFN of course!! I promised myself I wouldn't test until next Weds! :dohh:


----------



## Natalie88

Thank you girls praying it's a early bfp.. Right ive searched the house from top to bottom for the FRERs and I can't find them so im off to boots! Lol..

Will update later ladies! 

Thanks again  xxxx


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> Ok so I thought I'd use my Asda test.. Can you all see what I am? It's pink irl just soo faint.. Please say you can see it im starting to obsess with it now which I really didnt want to do :dohh:
> Can it be an evap if it comes up straight away?

I'm sure I see something- is the line more over the the right? I def see a line! :happydance: I am thinking of popping to my superdrug to get an early test- should I? argh, so scary!!!


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> Thank you girls praying it's a early bfp.. Right ive searched the house from top to bottom for the FRERs and I can't find them so im off to boots! Lol..
> 
> Will update later ladies!
> 
> Thanks again  xxxx

I have a heap of frer's but after last month I am too scared to use them, until 9dpo. Can you remind me what dpo you are now Natalie? I am only 7dpo, so I think I need a superdrug early if testing today.


----------



## Leann83

Natalie88 said:


> Green is OPK and ive used my last ic and its def got pink to it

I see lines!! Oh so exciting!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jumpingo

wantingagirl said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> sneaking in late in the game:ninja:
> 
> 6dpo over here...:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Natilly20 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got any advice re my colposcopy next week? Is it safe to have if I am lucky this month?
> 
> AAAHHH, no advice, but i'm scheduled for one next week too. wednesday. you?
> i have asked about having it done while ttc and/or in very very early pregnancy. my doctor said it should be fine; sometimes they don't even need to take a biopsy if looking and dying the cells is enough. but if they do need to, and know you are pregnant, he said they can be very conservative when doing it.:shrug: honestly, it doesn't make me freak out any less about the whole thing, BUT, i also would rather the procedure be done earlier than later and would hate to get several months into pregnancy and have something come up that put my baby at risk.:nope:
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> Not getting hopes up because I don't like these tests reviews stink on them just using them up before I get the FRER out.. but I can see a bit of pink i think lol it's def not grey irl came up in the 10 min mark .. What do we think? Am I going crazy or is something there..Click to expand...
> 
> i definitely see something, but can't tell if it's pink from the photo...test again tomorrow or the next day!! (why no, no peer pressure or anything going on here...:blush::haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome jump! One day ahead of me when you testing?Click to expand...

wanting, gonna try to hold out until 12dpo, which will be the 25th. will probably cave around 10dpo though.:haha:



Natalie88 said:


> Ok so I thought I'd use my Asda test.. Can you all see what I am? It's pink irl just soo faint.. Please say you can see it im starting to obsess with it now which I really didnt want to do :dohh:
> Can it be an evap if it comes up straight away?

natalie, i see something on both those hpts!:thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Little miss sorry for bfn. I hope she doesn't come.
> 
> Myheart I really hope you catch this or next preferably this! Monday! Now do you think you can do that I couldn't :haha:
> 
> You are all making me jealous of testing!
> 
> 
> 
> Xxx
> 
> 
> Will try to, but doubt will get past tomorrow! Not feeling to positive though xxxClick to expand...

Me neither Hun and I'm only 5dpo! It's what I do every month! Lucky I'm working tonight and Saturday to take my mind off things!


----------



## wantingagirl

Natalie when are you doing a frer hurry up!!!!


----------



## Natalie88

Im just dropping my son to nursery then doing a good shop and il be doing it .. Promise will keep updated


----------



## Natalie88

Food shop not good shop lol


----------



## cnswilliams

Natalie88 said:


> Ok so I thought I'd use my Asda test.. Can you all see what I am? It's pink irl just soo faint.. Please say you can see it im starting to obsess with it now which I really didnt want to do :dohh:
> Can it be an evap if it comes up straight away?

I see it!!! So exciting!!! :baby:


----------



## cnswilliams

Natalie88 said:


> Green is OPK and ive used my last ic and its def got pink to it

I can still see the pink line on the ic! Am I just wishful thinking for you???


----------



## wantingagirl

Food shop never equals good shop! Man that is too long to wait! Can you believe I did my food shop at 10pm last night :haha:

Jumpingo I will add you! I was thinking of holding off til af due date but where's the fun in TTC I figured that testing is part of the whole cycle esp since this is my last child :rofl:


----------



## Lilllian

Ocado is amazing- they do a free delivery on a wednesday- it is a must :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Omg natily got 30 free mind in airport wifi lol...eek bfp has to be !!
Sooo exciting for u !! 

And wanting i dont temp....ill do opk wen im home later..hoping its pos !! 
I think i felt ov yest ..so might be neg now xx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Omg natily got 30 free mind in airport wifi lol...eek bfp has to be !!
> Sooo exciting for u !!
> 
> And wanting i dont temp....ill do opk wen im home later..hoping its pos !!
> I think i felt ov yest ..so might be neg now xx

I've soooooo missed you! I think it was yesterday so you still have a shot tonight and tomorrow but I would test again make doubly sure xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Natalie88 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so Ive just took a second look at my test can you see something or is it just me? Maybe an evap? Never had one before..
> 
> Oooooh show me a front shot of your ring if you don't mind! It's stunning and looks similar to something I want! I'm getting an upgrade and can't decide xxClick to expand...
> 
> That's my ring.. I got to admit I love it so much..first engagement ring the hubby brought for me wasnt the best so when we went wedding ring shopping he said he would get me a new one to match :happydance:
> 
> Im going to test again in the morning I don't like using these tests either ive seen so many people with evaps from them only using them as they came free with my ovulation tests lol
> Saving FRER for weekendClick to expand...

Your ring is stunning Hun. Do you mind me as,king was it from a high street jewellery shop or online? I've been looking around I got mine 8 years ago and it was all we could afford at the time so looking to upgrade but as we domt have any jewellery shops here I live on an island I don't know what size would suit me size of stone and width of ring do you mind me asking what yours is? We went online to bluenile and it's crazy what you have to decide on! Clarity, cut, colour blah blah blah :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Ok so I figured what the point in TTC without a bit of testing it's part of the fun! :haha: totally going back on what I sed! :rofl: but I also don't want to drive myself crazy I'm itching to test tho lol. So how long should I hold out for? Although deep down I think there is no chance this is the month!! :wacko:


----------



## Natilly20

wantingagirl said:


> Anyone I haven't added to the front page?

 I'm not, I'll be testing 31st please (if I'm good and don't cave before!) xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Natilly20 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Anyone I haven't added to the front page?
> 
> I'm not, I'll be testing 31st please (if I'm good and don't cave before!) xxxClick to expand...

Added you Hun I'm already wavering :wacko:


----------



## Lilllian

I just took my usual walk into town with the kids and not even thinking about it I realised that my sense of smell was picking up the cooking from all the restaurants and cafes on the way but all I could smell was the fat from meat- it reminded me of when i was pregnant with my kids and I am now all excited!! I am just getting my hopes up now but i can't help it. Not sure if I am just looking for symptoms now but the smells are so different to just normal food smells - they give me a headache. 

I bought a superdrug tests (x4) and I am so tempted. I know I should hold off till at least tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## wantingagirl

I think I need to leave this thread for a while with all the testing pictures :haha:


----------



## Natilly20

wantingagirl said:


> Natilly20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Anyone I haven't added to the front page?
> 
> I'm not, I'll be testing 31st please (if I'm good and don't cave before!) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Added you Hun I'm already wavering :wacko:Click to expand...

Thank you  hard not to wait isn't it but we all cave, haha xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Natilly20 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natilly20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Anyone I haven't added to the front page?
> 
> I'm not, I'll be testing 31st please (if I'm good and don't cave before!) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Added you Hun I'm already wavering :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you  hard not to wait isn't it but we all cave, haha xxClick to expand...

I can't! I end up being a pyscho lady :haha: xx


----------



## Leann83

wantingagirl said:


> Anyone I haven't added to the front page?

Me! :) can you pop me down for 25th? (even though I caved and POAS today, waaay too early... let's pretend that didn't happen :haha:)


----------



## EastCoastMom

I'm out :( AF showed today. Moving on to the April thread. One positive....according to the due date calculator, if it happens this cycle I will have a Christmas Eve due date :) I'm a HUGE lover of Christmas, so that would be so amazing for me!!


----------



## Leann83

Sorry the :witch: showed EastCoastMom, really hope you get your Christmas baby, would be such a cool due date to have!


----------



## Lilllian

EastCoastMom said:


> I'm out :( AF showed today. Moving on to the April thread. One positive....according to the due date calculator, if it happens this cycle I will have a Christmas Eve due date :) I'm a HUGE lover of Christmas, so that would be so amazing for me!!

Sorry about Af but I totally agree on the Christmas baby- would be amazing and I LOVE Christmas time too!! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Natalie88

EastCoastMom said:


> I'm out :( AF showed today. Moving on to the April thread. One positive....according to the due date calculator, if it happens this cycle I will have a Christmas Eve due date :) I'm a HUGE lover of Christmas, so that would be so amazing for me!!

Im sorry the witch has got you this month.. Fingers crossed for a little Christmas pudding for you x


----------



## Natalie88

Right I have just took my FRER.. There is a line but again it's soo faint I think maybe it should be darker than this for 10dpo? What do you think girls?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Lilllian

wow - congratulations! :bfp:

I think progression is the key, not how soon you get the BFP! 

:happydance:


----------



## Natalie88

Thanks Lillian! I like that! 

Pic out of its case..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Definitely bfp hun, huge congratulations xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

EastCoastMom said:


> I'm out :( AF showed today. Moving on to the April thread. One positive....according to the due date calculator, if it happens this cycle I will have a Christmas Eve due date :) I'm a HUGE lover of Christmas, so that would be so amazing for me!!


Sorry hun xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> Right I have just took my FRER.. There is a line but again it's soo faint I think maybe it should be darker than this for 10dpo? What do you think girls?

Hi Natalie, without sounding like a stalker, i just looked back on your opks and didn't you get a v pos opk on the 10th, so you may have ovulated later than you think- you might only be 8/9dpo and that line would be a very early one? not that is matters though :thumbup:


----------



## Natalie88

Lillian your right, ive just been going by my app and i didn't put in my very positive OPK on the10th I just have recorded my first positive OPK.. 
Making me feel better! Hopefully will be a bit darker tomorrow morning  

Any more symptoms for you Lillian? All ive got now is a bit of achey boobs.. Im full of a horrible cold and cough at the minute just wish it would go away now


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations Natalie!!!


----------



## Lilllian

Nothing new for me. I am bit bloated though and I can't wear anything tight. I had a good feeling today because of the smell sensitivity but I think 7dpo would be too early to get it so I think it's all in my head. I think I may test in the morning!


----------



## c beary83

I feel like poas now- I'm only 6dpo


----------



## emma4g63

Wanting iv missed u too !! And cnt wait poas lol  ...so wrong lol !!
Natilie totally bfp and if your so early 8 dpo or 9 its fab lines..

Congrats xx
Back in sunny manchester now so after tea ill try catch up later xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Lillian good luck for the morning :)) and cbeary 6dpo is late for me lol !!! Xx fx to u xx


----------



## Natalie88

Lilllian said:


> Nothing new for me. I am bit bloated though and I can't wear anything tight. I had a good feeling today because of the smell sensitivity but I think 7dpo would be too early to get it so I think it's all in my head. I think I may test in the morning!

Yes I think you should test in the morning :winkwink:


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> Lillian good luck for the morning :)) and cbeary 6dpo is late for me lol !!! Xx fx to u xx

:thumbup: I'll start testing tomorrow


----------



## Natalie88

Girls when do you think I should go and buy a digi? Lol 
It's just nice to see the words after seeing so many "not pregnant"


----------



## InVivoVeritas

wantingagirl said:


> Anyone I haven't added to the front page?

Me, please. I plan to test Sunday 29th.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Natalie, congratulations! So many tests from so many different brands couldn't be wrong.

With LittleMan my digi came up positive at 11dpo. I bet you have a huge BFP tomorrow morning.


----------



## Natalie88

InVivoVeritas said:


> Natalie, congratulations! So many tests from so many different brands couldn't be wrong.
> 
> With LittleMan my digi came up positive at 11dpo. I bet you have a huge BFP tomorrow morning.

Thank you just praying lines get darker tomorrow


----------



## emma4g63

Natilie id say let ur ics progress a little 48hrs and it will be def there for u ....huge congrats xxx

So took opk its here.....

There crappy ones off ebay i ordered wrong ones !! 

Wat u ladies think??

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150319_202051_zps3fbu7oeq.jpg


----------



## Natalie88

Id say it's an early night for you! ;-)
Go catch that egg!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have fun hun xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies :)) xx


----------



## Natilly20

Congratulations Natalie! I'd say digi should be good in a couple of days if you can wait that long! 

Definitely pos opk Emma, good luck catching that egg! 

Xxx


----------



## jumpingo

Natilly, just wondering if you saw my post from yesterday about the colposcopy? it was right before all these exciting test posts:happydance: so maybe got lost in the shuffle...:shy:


----------



## Natilly20

jumpingo said:


> Natilly, just wondering if you saw my post from yesterday about the colposcopy? it was right before all these exciting test posts:happydance: so maybe got lost in the shuffle...:shy:

Hey, no I hadn't seen it, just found it now, thank you for your reply &#128522;
Well, I thought it was next week, turns out it's actually tomorrow because they called me this morning to confirm I'll be going in the morning! Thank you for letting me know what they said, I'll make sure I tell the doctor before she does anything so she's aware and see what she thinks. Absolutely dreading it, I hope they don't find anything too severe fx! I'll let you know what they say xxx


----------



## jumpingo

fingers crossed for good news for you![-o&lt;


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies can I join according to FF I'm 9dpo. However in the past my cover line has always been at 97.6, but this was my 1st cycle on clomid so idk. DH and I are ttc with MFI this iui we had 4.9M swimmers wohoo lol. Hopefully this is our cycle. This ttc will drive you nuts. I'm trying to hold off testing until perhaps Monday or even Tuesday, but idk if I'll make it that far lol. I don't have any symptoms just dull cramping that started late Tuesday night.


----------



## c beary83

Good luck mzhwd!

I've attached this morning test. I got my cross hairs on ff this morning and it thinks I'm 8dpo - I think 7 so hopefully it's still early for the :bfn: test.

Also a bit worried as if ff says I ovulated on day 12, we only started :sex: in the evening on this day as hubby was ill. Maybe we were too late :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150320_062614~2.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lilllian

Arrgh, didn't even make it to 6am before I tested this morning - 8DPO -:dohh: Even went straight for the FRER. Maybe try a superdrug later. 

Anyway, as predicted..... BFN.

EDIT< or can i see a whisper of a line? Anyone see anything? can't see anything in person but seems more in the pic :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







#1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Natalie88

Good luck mzhwd  keep us updated! 

Not too late c beary egg lives up to 24 hours after ovulation so your still in with a chance! 

Myheart, Lillian.. Have we got any tests?? 

Ive took another FRER this morning compared it to yday one and I think there is a little progression.. What do we all think? (The one with my ring on is from yesterday)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Natalie88

Lilllian said:


> Arrgh, didn't even make it to 6am before I tested this morning - 8DPO -:dohh: Even went straight for the FRER. Maybe try a superdrug later.
> 
> Anyway, as predicted..... BFN.
> 
> EDIT< or can i see a whisper of a line? Anyone see anything? can't see anything in person but seems more in the pic :wacko:

Hey Lillian, take it out the case I had to do that with mine yday to really see it! :-D excited to see


----------



## Natilly20

Definitely seeing progression I your tests, Yey &#128522;&#128522; xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck mzhwd!! 

Cbeary i think youll b covered hun..like natily said egg can live for 24hrs so keep testing and good luck x
.
Lillian i see a super faint line wen i zoom in !! Could b start of something :)),

And natilie88 def progression there hun !! Super lines xxxxx


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> Good luck mzhwd  keep us updated!
> 
> Not too late c beary egg lives up to 24 hours after ovulation so your still in with a chance!
> 
> Myheart, Lillian.. Have we got any tests??
> 
> Ive took another FRER this morning compared it to yday one and I think there is a little progression.. What do we all think? (The one with my ring on is from yesterday)

That is great progression!! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Natalie88 said:


> Good luck mzhwd  keep us updated!
> 
> Not too late c beary egg lives up to 24 hours after ovulation so your still in with a chance!
> 
> Myheart, Lillian.. Have we got any tests??
> 
> Ive took another FRER this morning compared it to yday one and I think there is a little progression.. What do we all think? (The one with my ring on is from yesterday)

Definitely darker hun! Not tested yet,which is good for me xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Good luck testers, Natalie congrats 
:dust: to all


----------



## Natalie88

I want some bump buddies so im sending loads of baby dust to all in the group! :dust:

Emma did you DTD last night? 

Myheart come onnn I want to see some tests ;-) 

Im so full of this horrible cold been reading apparently it's quite common in early pregnancy to have a cold as your immune system is low? Don't know how true that is but it's hit me with full force today


----------



## emma4g63

My clearblue monitor read high this morn..cd 21 now..
Stick looks like surge line us light now..will do opk with smu..but think i ovulated wednesday...maybe caught end of surge with last nights opk !! Guessin lol !!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Natalie thats great progression. 

I think AF is due today but still no sign. Got a shiny clear line on a cheapie, I never noticed that before. It started to turn pink after about 20 mins, I hate cheapies!! I've ordered some FRER so just waiting on the postman!


----------



## Natilly20

Sounds a little promising littlemiss, good luck! Xxx


----------



## Natalie88

littlemiss84 said:


> Congrats Natalie thats great progression.
> 
> I think AF is due today but still no sign. Got a shiny clear line on a cheapie, I never noticed that before. It started to turn pink after about 20 mins, I hate cheapies!! I've ordered some FRER so just waiting on the postman!

Little miss have you got any pics? Fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## littlemiss84

The photo isn't great, you can't really see the colour. It looks better on my phone


----------



## Natalie88

I see it! How exciting! Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## emma4g63

Little misd i see it !! Fx hun xx


----------



## emma4g63

Def pos opk this morning !! 

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_094005_zpsmcj5ygzy.jpg 

No idea when to count 1dpo !!


----------



## Natalie88

Emma ive read to count from the day of your first positive OPK.. But you read different things


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks natilie...this one is darker than yest so ill count 1dpo tommrow ! I think haha


----------



## Lilllian

emma4g63 said:


> Def pos opk this morning !!
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_094005_zpsmcj5ygzy.jpg
> 
> No idea when to count 1dpo !!

do you check cm as well? my goes sticky/tacky straight after ovulating. My opk went darker than test line just before I ovulated! :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks Lillian ...my cm has dried up really it was egg white like Wednesday and Thursday but not so much today confused !!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Natalie, excellent progression!

Lillian, sorry, cant home in on my phone. When are you planning to test again?

Emma, I usually count O as the day after the first +OPK. For me that usually lines up with a day of profuse EWCM; the day after is back to tacky. I'd guess you O yesterday and you're 1dpo today.

LH surge usually starts mid-morning, so the recommendation is to take OPKs in the afternoon or evening. If you test in the morning you might be picking up on the previous day's surge.


----------



## wantingagirl

It's hard to say Emma without temping I would dtd tonight and tomorrow night and count 1dpo tomorrow. Your monitor will only show high even though it's not cos you have missed tests. 

Natalie super congrats Lillian I can see something! This isn't helping me waiting as long as possible :haha:

Natalie do you mind me asking what symptons you had and your CM? Xx


----------



## Natalie88

I haven't really had any cm only a few blobs of snotty yellows colour cm (sorry sounds gross lol) 
And again hardly any symptoms apart from achey boobs and this stinking cold ive got.. Oh and I havent got an appetite at the min but I don't know if that's because of this horrible cold ive got xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Natalie88 said:


> I haven't really had any cm only a few blobs of snotty yellows colour cm (sorry sounds gross lol)
> And again hardly any symptoms apart from achey boobs and this stinking cold ive got.. Oh and I havent got an appetite at the min but I don't know if that's because of this horrible cold ive got xx

I had green/yellow CM Tuesday night and weds morning one bit on tues two bits on weds that was it. A couple of bits of creamy CM here and there but mostly sticky and on,y difference from last month is sore bb's whereas before I only had it at ovulation xx oh and major appetitie xx


----------



## emma4g63

InVivoVeritas said:


> Natalie, excellent progression!
> 
> Lillian, sorry, cant home in on my phone. When are you planning to test again?
> 
> Emma, I usually count O as the day after the first +OPK. For me that usually lines up with a day of profuse EWCM; the day after is back to tacky. I'd guess you O yesterday and you're 1dpo today.
> 
> 
> LH surge usually starts mid-morning, so the recommendation is to take OPKs in the afternoon or evening. If you test in the morning you might be picking up on the previous day's surge.


Thanks for that...ill take another this evening see what says !!:so thinkin i may b 1dpo ooo exciting lol..


Wanting my monitor gave me a peak last cycle even though id missed sum so not sure ...all confusin now lol wish id took opks on hol !!


----------



## Lilllian

I'm going to test again tonight. I am still bloated and uncomfortable in the tummy area but not much else today.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Soooo I have issues and no will power! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0005.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## wantingagirl

Emma just keep bedding :winkwink:

Lillian fx for tonight! How many dpo are you? 

Think I will get frers on Tuesday.

I noticed sharp twinges low left in pelvis first thing then at about 11am same pain but higher up on left like in line with belly button. 
Then a little while ago when I picked my daughter up got sharp pain low down but on right I'm sure I'm just imagining it :wacko:
Bb's sensitive again 

How does my chart look? I sed I wouldn't be on here so much but can't help it!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im the same wanting lol, ive only charted once so not that clued up on it xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Soooo I have issues and no will power! Xxx

I like the way you have sticky taped it down you mean business :haha:

Can you see anything IRL ? 

This is why I haven't started testing yet cos I will go crazy!! 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I was saying to Natalie earlier this is such a lovely group we have formed! Even when we get bfp or af we should all stick together I don't wanna just get mine then leave :thumbup: xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Myheart, I see something on the test on the right. Which one did you take first?

Me, I'm 4dpo and happily inventing symptoms.


----------



## wantingagirl

InVivoVeritas said:


> Myheart, I see something on the test on the right. Which one did you take first?
> 
> Me, I'm 4dpo and happily inventing symptoms.

:haha: 

I never remember being like this with my first son or my last girl she was ntnp go figure :rofl:

This bit is torture


----------



## emma4g63

My heart on my phone so cnt see...can u see anything !
And i love the fact you have no will power !! 
:)) keep um cumin


Wanting i av no clue on charts but the twinges sound promisin !! Wen r u testing....soon i hope :))


----------



## xxmyheartxx

wantingagirl said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Soooo I have issues and no will power! Xxx
> 
> I like the way you have sticky taped it down you mean business :haha:
> 
> Can you see anything IRL ?
> 
> This is why I haven't started testing yet cos I will go crazy!!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...


I really don't know, I think I do then I dont! 
I know haha xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

InVivoVeritas said:


> Myheart, I see something on the test on the right. Which one did you take first?
> 
> Me, I'm 4dpo and happily inventing symptoms.

Both in same pee, top one dipped first and was nearly dry. I was positive that I was pregnant this cycle with all the cramps and back ache! Xxx

Edit tmi but just weed (not poas lol) big glob of snotty cm??


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> My heart on my phone so cnt see...can u see anything !
> And i love the fact you have no will power !!
> :)) keep um cumin
> 
> 
> Wanting i av no clue on charts but the twinges sound promisin !! Wen r u testing....soon i hope :))

Haha I've just counted my ic's I have 44 :haha:

I'm not sure I'm going to buy a few frers what you think? Xx


----------



## Natalie88

InVivoVeritas said:


> Myheart, I see something on the test on the right. Which one did you take first?
> 
> Me, I'm 4dpo and happily inventing symptoms.

That's made me chuckle! Not on your own im guilty of it aswel :haha:

I just want to keep poas but I have no more tests, so early morn trip to Asda I think tomorrow ;-).. Think I now know what a drug addict feels like as I am just itching to test and I want my next fix!!


----------



## Natalie88

My heart im on my phone and I can't see anything on the last tests either but still keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> My heart on my phone so cnt see...can u see anything !
> And i love the fact you have no will power !!
> :)) keep um cumin
> 
> 
> Wanting i av no clue on charts but the twinges sound promisin !! Wen r u testing....soon i hope :))
> 
> Haha I've just counted my ic's I have 44 :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure I'm going to buy a few frers what you think? XxClick to expand...


i think get peeing on them 44 ics woman :haha::haha:

myheart i see something now im on laptop faint line on right one for sure!!!

iv just done a opk and its neg.... had twinges in ovary today though and also lowerr back ache and alot of egg white cm this afternoon !!! 
so guessing iv def ovulated now!!
lol i think :nope:

im counting 1dpo tommorow

o and to add to the craziness iv just done a IC to test out my new batch .... not a squinter or evap even after 10 mins plain white!! lol
ill be testing from 6dpo no doubt!! 

BRING IT ON :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

emma4g63 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> My heart on my phone so cnt see...can u see anything !
> And i love the fact you have no will power !!
> :)) keep um cumin
> 
> 
> Wanting i av no clue on charts but the twinges sound promisin !! Wen r u testing....soon i hope :))
> 
> Haha I've just counted my ic's I have 44 :haha:
> 
> I'm not sure I'm going to buy a few frers what you think? XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i think get peeing on them 44 ics woman :haha::haha:
> 
> myheart i see something now im on laptop faint line on right one for sure!!!
> 
> iv just done a opk and its neg.... had twinges in ovary today though and also lowerr back ache and alot of egg white cm this afternoon !!!
> so guessing iv def ovulated now!!
> lol i think :nope:
> 
> im counting 1dpo tommorow
> 
> o and to add to the craziness iv just done a IC to test out my new batch .... not a squinter or evap even after 10 mins plain white!! lol
> ill be testing from 6dpo no doubt!!
> 
> BRING IT ON :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Woohoo looking forward to it hun xxx


----------



## Natilly20

littlemiss84 said:


> The photo isn't great, you can't really see the colour. It looks better on my phone
> 
> View attachment 853497

I see it littlemiss!!! Good luck!! Xx


----------



## Natilly20

Just an update on me, had colposcopy today, the doctor said I was fine to have it done and she found nothing whatsoever to be worried about Yey, she also said I was fine and she was happy for me to ttc! Good job really isn't it seen as though I already am! 

3 dpo ish for me today, no symptoms to spot yet whatsoever! Not expecting any yet though, bring on some achey boobs and sickness!! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Natilly20 said:


> Just an update on me, had colposcopy today, the doctor said I was fine to have it done and she found nothing whatsoever to be worried about Yey, she also said I was fine and she was happy for me to ttc! Good job really isn't it seen as though I already am!
> 
> 3 dpo ish for me today, no symptoms to spot yet whatsoever! Not expecting any yet though, bring on some achey boobs and sickness!! Xx


Glad it all went ok natily :))
Whoooooo 3dpo already fab ! Def bring on achey boobs m sickness xxx


----------



## c beary83

Hi- I've just done another one to help determine whether I have a glass of wine tonight :winkwink:

:bfn: what a shame:wine:

I'll only have one though and test again in the morning


----------



## Lilllian

c beary83 said:


> Hi- I've just done another one to help determine whether I have a glass of wine tonight :winkwink:
> 
> :bfn: what a shame:wine:
> 
> I'll only have one though and test again in the morning

:thumbup:

Good luck for tomorrow and enjoy that wine! :winkwink:


----------



## Natilly20

c beary83 said:


> Hi- I've just done another one to help determine whether I have a glass of wine tonight :winkwink:
> 
> :bfn: what a shame:wine:
> 
> I'll only have one though and test again in the morning

Sorry about the bfn but I love that little picture Haha xx


----------



## Lilllian

I did a boots test at lunch and another frer about an hour ago but only just sat down as have been busy out and about. I will take pics but not much to see... maybe I had line eye this morning? I am also getting AF type cramps. Thought I had come on earlier as was a bit wet. 

Hate this stage as I am worried about AF or a faint line that doesn't get darker :wacko:


----------



## Natalie88

That's great news Natily :-D

Cbeary enjoy that glass of wine! It is friday after all! ;-) 

Lillian I know it hard but try not to stress getting cramps now is a good sign.. It's still really early to see anything yet but let us be the judges  so hurry up and upload some pics haha 

Im feeling so ill with this cold, is there any medicines I can take or is it just paracetamol?


----------



## emma4g63

Lillian looking forward to seein piccies !! 

Cbeary enjoy ur wine and fx for morning !! 

Natlie88 pretty much just paracetomol hun ...xx


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> That's great news Natily :-D
> 
> Cbeary enjoy that glass of wine! It is friday after all! ;-)
> 
> Lillian I know it hard but try not to stress getting cramps now is a good sign.. It's still really early to see anything yet but let us be the judges  so hurry up and upload some pics haha
> 
> Im feeling so ill with this cold, is there any medicines I can take or is it just paracetamol?

Ha ha- will do asap, just waiting for kids to go to bed :) I like seeing the photos as It might show something I can't really see in real life- talk about kidding myself!

Yes, only Paracetamol i'm afraid. I can't remember the last time I took anything stronger as I breastfed until last month. you get used to it but it is strange having cold without the proper tabs - you realise how much you relied on them before. lOts of water helps too. Hope you get better soon!! :flower:


----------



## Natilly20

emma4g63 said:


> Natilly20 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update on me, had colposcopy today, the doctor said I was fine to have it done and she found nothing whatsoever to be worried about Yey, she also said I was fine and she was happy for me to ttc! Good job really isn't it seen as though I already am!
> 
> 3 dpo ish for me today, no symptoms to spot yet whatsoever! Not expecting any yet though, bring on some achey boobs and sickness!! Xx
> 
> 
> Glad it all went ok natily :))
> Whoooooo 3dpo already fab ! Def bring on achey boobs m sickness xxxClick to expand...

Thank you Emma &#128522;xx


----------



## Natilly20

Natalie88 said:


> That's great news Natily :-D
> 
> Cbeary enjoy that glass of wine! It is friday after all! ;-)
> 
> Lillian I know it hard but try not to stress getting cramps now is a good sign.. It's still really early to see anything yet but let us be the judges  so hurry up and upload some pics haha
> 
> Im feeling so ill with this cold, is there any medicines I can take or is it just paracetamol?

Thank you hun xxx


----------



## Lilllian

here they are- pretty depressing...
 



Attached Files:







frer#2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 17









boots#1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## c beary83

I've been having PMS style cramps today


----------



## emma4g63

lillian i still totally have line eye on that frer me!!! can you see it??


----------



## emma4g63

quick question ladies.. does early ov means early af then??

my LP is normall 14 days exact... so if i ovulated today is af due 2 weeks from now friday or the monday she was meant be!!

if you get me lol.....


----------



## Natalie88

I also have line eye on FRER.. Can't wait to see tomorrow mornings test xx


----------



## Natalie88

emma4g63 said:


> quick question ladies.. does early ov means early af then??
> 
> my LP is normall 14 days exact... so if i ovulated today is af due 2 weeks from now friday or the monday she was meant be!!
> 
> if you get me lol.....

Emma i ovulated 4 days early this month.. So im taking im now due AF on Monday and not friday.. Id say 14 days from ovulation X


----------



## wantingagirl

Lillian I'm on my phone I will need to check on my iPad later. 

Emma you will still have a 14 day lp from when you ovulate. 

Natalie yep afraid just paracetamol. 

Cbeary and everyone else good luck! 

I don't know whether to test don't want to go insane for the next week! :wacko:

I'm defo getting a frer on Tuesday 

This afternoon I've had loads of Ewcm what's that all about??? 

Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies ...

Wanting im totally a bad influence so can u jus test and make me happy [email protected]:)) haha..

U people need to feed my addiction !! 

Lol


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Thanks ladies ...
> 
> Wanting im totally a bad influence so can u jus test and make me happy [email protected]:)) haha..
> 
> U people need to feed my addiction !!
> 
> Lol

Haha my problem is that I only get a Bfp when I don't crazily test!


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies ...
> 
> Wanting im totally a bad influence so can u jus test and make me happy [email protected]:)) haha..
> 
> U people need to feed my addiction !!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Haha my problem is that I only get a Bfp when I don't crazily test!Click to expand...


Ok wantin ill let u off whilst its u :)) xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies ...
> 
> Wanting im totally a bad influence so can u jus test and make me happy [email protected]:)) haha..
> 
> U people need to feed my addiction !!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Haha my problem is that I only get a Bfp when I don't crazily test!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok wantin ill let u off whilst its u :)) xxxxClick to expand...

Haha :haha: I'll see how I feel the closer I get. I'm trying not to cave! Far too early anyway lol 6dpo I feel like crap tho splitting headache all day cramps sicky, tired, v agitated, sore bb's and Ewcm but I'm sure it's nothing :rofl:

Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Sounds promising to me wanting really hope it is for u ! 
Ill b testing from 6 dpo lol ..... :)) next thursday ..count down xx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Sounds promising to me wanting really hope it is for u !
> Ill b testing from 6 dpo lol ..... :)) next thursday ..count down xx

:haha:

What you like! Ur worse than me! My problem is I don't think I can handle the letdown of seeing bfn ESP after how hard January was for me and I'm scared to see a negative it feels so soul destroying then plus how shit are the IC's so thinking might Hold off for a frer Tuesday. If I start testing I won't beable to stop and it will be all I can think about :wacko:

I hope this is yours and everyone else's month! I hope we all stick together regardless of the outcome! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I feel like binning my IC's but if I do that I will be annoyed if I want to test :haha: then if I keep them I know I will give in! :wacko:


----------



## Natilly20

Good luck wanting I really do have my fingers tightly crossed for when you do test, I've got about 50 ic's hiding away under my bed and it's getting harder and harder not to test as the days go on! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Natilly20 said:


> Good luck wanting I really do have my fingers tightly crossed for when you do test, I've got about 50 ic's hiding away under my bed and it's getting harder and harder not to test as the days go on! Xxx

It really does huh? I've told my hubby to hide them but he ses he can guarantee if I really want to test I will find them :haha: 

Thanks Hun I'm pretty certain I'm out! I always think like that xx


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks and congrats on your BFP!!!! :happydance:







Natalie88 said:


> Good luck mzhwd  keep us updated!
> 
> Not too late c beary egg lives up to 24 hours after ovulation so your still in with a chance!
> 
> Myheart, Lillian.. Have we got any tests??
> 
> Ive took another FRER this morning compared it to yday one and I think there is a little progression.. What do we all think? (The one with my ring on is from yesterday)


----------



## mzhwd

Wanting your symptoms sound really promising. Fx'd for you. I don't have any symptoms or at least I don't think that I do lol.




wantingagirl said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies ...
> 
> Wanting im totally a bad influence so can u jus test and make me happy [email protected]:)) haha..
> 
> U people need to feed my addiction !!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Haha my problem is that I only get a Bfp when I don't crazily test!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok wantin ill let u off whilst its u :)) xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha :haha: I'll see how I feel the closer I get. I'm trying not to cave! Far too early anyway lol 6dpo I feel like crap tho splitting headache all day cramps sicky, tired, v agitated, sore bb's and Ewcm but I'm sure it's nothing :rofl:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...


----------



## Lilllian

Morning all. I have taken my 9dpo test already and it is no better than yesterday. If no line by tonight i will give up testing until AF arrives.
 



Attached Files:







9#a.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 9









9#b.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Natalie88

Morning Lillian
Sorry I can't see anything on them tests but I am looking on my phone... still really early aswel tho! Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Natalie88

The few symptoms i had have seriously just disappeared my achey boobs have gone.. Getting worried and scared to do another test.. This cold has really took it out of me when I was coughing last night I had a massive sharp stabbing pain in my belly I don't know if I just pulled a muscle in my belly or if something horrible is going on :-( I just don't feel pregnant.. I shouldn't of tested so early


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks Natalie, yes, me neither. Are you having AF cramps at all?

Here are other pics of the same test but better light.

I am feeling pregnant though but I know that doesn't mean anything really. I got some 'pain' in my left ovary in the night- enough to wake me but pain is not quite the right word- I had AF cramping last evening too. :(
 



Attached Files:







9dpoam1.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10









92.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Natalie88

No no cramps nothing.. I remember getting cramps when I was pregnant with my son because I thought I was coming on.. What will be will be i suppose think I might not test today :-(

Whats your test like irl? I think I can see something in them pics in both aswel x


----------



## Natalie88

Ok ok so we all knew I lied when I said I weren't going to test....:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lillian, i cant see anything sorry hun,but still early! 


Woohoo natalie :happydance: xxx


----------



## Natilly20

Fantastic Natalie! Love the digi, so pleased for you &#128522; xxx

Lillian I keep thinking something is catching my eye on those second pictures! Xxx


----------



## c beary83

Have you tested yet mzhd?

I got stark white :bfn: this morning. I know I'm only 8\9dpo feeling out already :cry:


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> Ok ok so we all knew I lied when I said I weren't going to test....:happydance:

Woohooo- nothing better than seeing those words :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> No no cramps nothing.. I remember getting cramps when I was pregnant with my son because I thought I was coming on.. What will be will be i suppose think I might not test today :-(
> 
> Whats your test like irl? I think I can see something in them pics in both aswel x

I am constantly looking at it, but although i don't feel it is blank white, i can't make out a line- do you know what i mean? When I wasn't pregnant and took a test at 9dpo it was so white that i chucked it straight away. I just feel like there may be something but not sure If I am going bonkers this month :wacko:


----------



## Natalie88

Oh we do love a digi.. I just need some bump buddies now :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## c beary83

Just been working out my :sex: dates for next month (I always do this when I start feeling out), and it is my last month of TTC naturally :cry: I am booked in for a hsg and clomid at the end of April :cry:


----------



## Natalie88

Lilllian said:


> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> No no cramps nothing.. I remember getting cramps when I was pregnant with my son because I thought I was coming on.. What will be will be i suppose think I might not test today :-(
> 
> Whats your test like irl? I think I can see something in them pics in both aswel x
> 
> I am constantly looking at it, but although i don't feel it is blank white, i can't make out a line- do you know what i mean? When I wasn't pregnant and took a test at 9dpo it was so white that i chucked it straight away. I just feel like there may be something but not sure If I am going bonkers this month :wacko:Click to expand...

Take the test apart Lillian .. I know what you mean because something is catching my eye on them aswel xx


----------



## Lilllian

c beary83 said:


> Just been working out my :sex: dates for next month (I always do this when I start feeling out), and it is my last month of TTC naturally :cry: I am booked in for a hsg and clomid at the end of April :cry:

How many dpo are you? I feel like i got my stupid hopes up yesterday :growlmad:

We are still in at the mo though :thumbup:


----------



## Natalie88

c beary83 said:


> Just been working out my :sex: dates for next month (I always do this when I start feeling out), and it is my last month of TTC naturally :cry: I am booked in for a hsg and clomid at the end of April :cry:

C beary have you heard of the sperm meets egg plan? x


----------



## c beary83

Natalie88 said:


> Ok ok so we all knew I lied when I said I weren't going to test....:happydance:

Woo boo :happydance:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lilllian

Natalie88 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> No no cramps nothing.. I remember getting cramps when I was pregnant with my son because I thought I was coming on.. What will be will be i suppose think I might not test today :-(
> 
> Whats your test like irl? I think I can see something in them pics in both aswel x
> 
> I am constantly looking at it, but although i don't feel it is blank white, i can't make out a line- do you know what i mean? When I wasn't pregnant and took a test at 9dpo it was so white that i chucked it straight away. I just feel like there may be something but not sure If I am going bonkers this month :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Take the test apart Lillian .. I know what you mean because something is catching my eye on them aswel xxClick to expand...

I did that yesterday but I find it harder to see anything. As it is a Saturday and I can obsess for longer I even masked over the control line on the test to see if I could see a line - i am mental! I did mark it though and may have got something. Going to feel a right twat when AF comes!!
 



Attached Files:







marked pic.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Just been working out my :sex: dates for next month (I always do this when I start feeling out), and it is my last month of TTC naturally :cry: I am booked in for a hsg and clomid at the end of April :cry:
> 
> How many dpo are you? I feel like i got my stupid hopes up yesterday :growlmad:
> 
> We are still in at the mo though :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm only 8\9 dpo but just feel out again :cry:

I know it's still early but have been out for a long time now. I usually feel positive about 4\5 dpo when I am definitely too early to tell:winkwink:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Took a test, nothing. Pretty sure im out :-( xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0006.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## c beary83

Natalie88 said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> Just been working out my :sex: dates for next month (I always do this when I start feeling out), and it is my last month of TTC naturally :cry: I am booked in for a hsg and clomid at the end of April :cry:
> 
> C beary have you heard of the sperm meets egg plan? xClick to expand...

Hi Natalie- I have but hubby has a really low sex drive so that wouldn't work for us :cry: I usually have to time it before ovulation, but I do temp so I've got a pretty good idea of when I ovulate and is usually the same cycle day each month


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> No no cramps nothing.. I remember getting cramps when I was pregnant with my son because I thought I was coming on.. What will be will be i suppose think I might not test today :-(
> 
> Whats your test like irl? I think I can see something in them pics in both aswel x
> 
> I am constantly looking at it, but although i don't feel it is blank white, i can't make out a line- do you know what i mean? When I wasn't pregnant and took a test at 9dpo it was so white that i chucked it straight away. I just feel like there may be something but not sure If I am going bonkers this month :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Take the test apart Lillian .. I know what you mean because something is catching my eye on them aswel xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I did that yesterday but I find it harder to see anything. As it is a Saturday and I can obsess for longer I even masked over the control line on the test to see if I could see a line - i am mental! I did mark it though and may have got something. Going to feel a right twat when AF comes!!Click to expand...

Ha ha Lillian. That made me laugh:haha:


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Took a test, nothing. Pretty sure im out :-( xxx

Boo


----------



## xxmyheartxx

c beary83 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Took a test, nothing. Pretty sure im out :-( xxx
> 
> BooClick to expand...

Yep xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Myheart, I'm sorry but I can never see anything on those tests - I am blind to them. Have you got a frer? how many dpo today?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lilllian said:


> Myheart, I'm sorry but I can never see anything on those tests - I am blind to them. Have you got a frer? how many dpo today?

Im 11dpo today hun, will get a frer on Tuesday if no af xxx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Natalie, yay for the digi. There's nothing like seeing those words!

Lillian, it's early days yet. Have you ever looked at the stats on Countdowntopregnancy? Even FRERs are quite often negative at 9dpo, hang in there!

Myheart and c beary, hang in there.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

InVivoVeritas said:


> Natalie, yay for the digi. There's nothing like seeing those words!
> 
> Lillian, it's early days yet. Have you ever looked at the stats on Countdowntopregnancy? Even FRERs are quite often negative at 9dpo, hang in there!
> 
> Myheart and c beary, hang in there.

Thanks hun :hugs: xx


----------



## emma4g63

Morning ladies........

Natilie88 congrats on the digi :))

Lillian somethings still catchin my eye on the frer and there usually stark blank white for me!! 
Really hope its something for u

Myheart and cbeary hang in there ladies still time xx


----------



## MemmaJ

Can I just ask you ladies if you get a possible BFP on an internet cheapie, what's the best 'proper' test to go out and try?!
Took an IC with FMU this morning and I'm pretty sure there's a line, but I sort of don't believe it because it's an IC..?! I'm either 11dpo or 13dpo (FF decided to move my crosshairs at some point), if that helps with better tests for this point...


----------



## littlemiss84

This thread moves so fast, I can't keep up!

Lillian I think I see something too fx

BFN for me this morning. AF is a day late but I think I'm out.


----------



## emma4g63

MemmaJ said:


> Can I just ask you ladies if you get a possible BFP on an internet cheapie, what's the best 'proper' test to go out and try?!
> Took an IC with FMU this morning and I'm pretty sure there's a line, but I sort of don't believe it because it's an IC..?! I'm either 11dpo or 13dpo (FF decided to move my crosshairs at some point), if that helps with better tests for this point...

Best test would a frer...there sensitve so should show fx xx 

Littlemiss if af is late good sign hun might be late implantation x


----------



## littlemiss84

sounds promising MemmaJ, try a FRER. Good luck!


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you, I thought you'd say that..! FRER it is then..! Just so worried it's going to be negative now :-(

Attached a pic of my IC with FMU this morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## littlemiss84

MemmaJ I see it. It took ages to get a good line on the cheapies when I was pregnant with my daughter. Good luck!!


----------



## Natalie88

MemmaJ said:


> Thank you, I thought you'd say that..! FRER it is then..! Just so worried it's going to be negative now :-(
> 
> Attached a pic of my IC with FMU this morning.

What a beautiful line! Id even consider getting the digi out! Looking forward to seeing your FRER


----------



## Natilly20

That's a fab line for an ic!! As Natalie said, with a line like that a digi should work now, also I pr fer superdrugs own tests rather than frer and they are cheaper, two for £4.99 xxx


----------



## emma4g63

thats def bfp hun.. i too think a digi would work with that!!

XXX


----------



## MemmaJ

Wow, thank you..! *shock*

Would you recommend testing with the 'proper' test tomorrow with FMU or would you do it again today?!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations! With that line it should work today xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Congrats MemmaJ :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## Natalie88

MemmaJ said:


> Wow, thank you..! *shock*
> 
> Would you recommend testing with the 'proper' test tomorrow with FMU or would you do it again today?!

Id do it today.. But im really impatient lol x


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you all.. Won't believe it until I see it on a proper test though, and haven't said anything to OH for that reason!

I'd like to go and tell him on his lunch break if it shows a BFP, but that means it won't be a 4 hour hold as I'll have to do it at 12.30 to be at his work for 1... It'll only be a 3 hour hold :-/


----------



## Lilllian

I know I should stop for now but i got bored of the last frer and took another :dohh:

I tweaked it- can anyone see anything. 

I know, I know, I'll stop now, just been a boring morning at home as husband is having a well deserved lie in and kids are napping! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







bedtwk.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 17









crp9.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Natilly20

I'm pretty sure I can see something on the tweaked one lillian! And I see pink too, oh I hope this is it for you! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Lillian theres a line and it looks pink too !!


----------



## Lilllian

Natilly20 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can see something on the tweaked one lillian! And I see pink too, oh I hope this is it for you! Xx

Thanks Natillly and Emma! This test seems different. The reason I'm obsessing is that I am getting really bloated cramps and I don't usually get this before AF. 

Argh, roll on this evening and tomorrow! I will keep busy the rest of today - must..get..out....:dohh:


----------



## Lilllian

MemmaJ said:


> Thank you all.. Won't believe it until I see it on a proper test though, and haven't said anything to OH for that reason!
> 
> I'd like to go and tell him on his lunch break if it shows a BFP, but that means it won't be a 4 hour hold as I'll have to do it at 12.30 to be at his work for 1... It'll only be a 3 hour hold :-/

I dont think you need to worry about that - you will get a nice 'pregnant' on the digi for def!!! :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see something on that lillian!

Has anyone ever done smep? Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Im ony phone too lillian and see it ill be fumin with frer if isnt bfp

Av u took out of case ?? X


----------



## Natalie88

Lillian I can definately see something on them tests! :-D 

I was meant to do the smep but we just ended up doing it 5 days in a row lol looks like that done the trick for us but omg we were both shattered after lol..

Tell you something else we tried this month was pregnacare vitamins for him and her, might be a coincidence that we fell pregnant first month after taking them but the reviews on them are good aswel!


----------



## c beary83

I can see something Lillian- did it comes up within the time limit?


----------



## jumpingo

my heart, i did smep in september but my husband got frisky too early and then couldn't keep up and missed a key day. so i cracked the whip in october (haha!), did smep to the tee, and i got pregnant. that was our 5th month trying, so i'm a smep believer, even though it didn't go well. :sad1:babyjump:angel: if you can manage every other day plus one more in between when you get a positive opk, i'd say do it!:thumbup:


----------



## c beary83

I've got more AF type cramps. Also feeling wet down there like the witch is coming:blush:

Not due till next Thursday or Friday though:shrug:


----------



## emma4g63

whats smep???

anyone??? lol


----------



## emma4g63

c beary83 said:


> I've got more AF type cramps. Also feeling wet down there like the witch is coming:blush:
> 
> Not due till next Thursday or Friday though:shrug:

could def be good sign if af isnt due for a while XX fx


----------



## Natalie88

emma4g63 said:


> whats smep???
> 
> anyone??? lol

It's sperm meets egg plan.. From cycle day 8 you DTD every other day then when you get a positive OPK you DTD three days in a row then miss a day and DTD one more time.. 

Google it there are loads of success stories from it


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Right, thanks ladies, that is my plan of action next cycle, i will get that egg! Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Omg cd8 every other day lol i only ov on 23 norm!! Haha

We have dtd 3 times in a row so will aft do tonight just incase... :))


----------



## c beary83

I think you can adjust smep if you ovulate later? Not sure though. Temping and using opk is probably the best


----------



## c beary83

When you get your positive Emma?


----------



## emma4g63

c beary83 said:


> When you get your positive Emma?

little bit confusing this cycle as i was on holiday without any opks.. but got a peak looking stick on clearblue on wednesday.... and then got home thursday evening pos opk and friday morn pos...evening neg and today neg but they still look almost positive so im abit wary as my normal ov day would be tommorow... but thinking iv already ovulated !! im 1dpo today i think!!! :dohh:


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations on the digital... fab news!

Lillian I can definitely see a line on that frer, fingers crossed this is it for you.

Keep the tests coming, love looking at test! LOL


----------



## MemmaJ

Guess the IC was right then....!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xxmyheartxx

MemmaJ said:


> Guess the IC was right then....!

Wow wow wow, congratulations :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive just been reading about smep, loads of success stories, my hubby is going to be very happy ha, I will just need to find the energy lol xxx


----------



## Natilly20

MemmaJ said:


> Guess the IC was right then....!

Yes great digi and beautiful pink lines too! Congratulations hunny xxx


----------



## Natalie88

MemmaJ said:


> Guess the IC was right then....!

Knew it!! :-D big congrats to you! X


----------



## Natalie88

How many DPO are you MemmaJ?


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you, it hasn't sunk in at all..! OH is panicking that it's chemical because I have no symptoms :-(

I'm either 11dpo or 13dpo. FF says 13 but I thought 11 based on my temps - it moved my crosshairs from there at some point though, don't know why. 

TTC for 10 months, second month doing SMEP and first month using Soy Isoflavones to help me ovulate (had tried Vitex before that).


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> When you get your positive Emma?
> 
> little bit confusing this cycle as i was on holiday without any opks.. but got a peak looking stick on clearblue on wednesday.... and then got home thursday evening pos opk and friday morn pos...evening neg and today neg but they still look almost positive so im abit wary as my normal ov day would be tommorow... but thinking iv already ovulated !! im 1dpo today i think!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm not sure about the clear blue thing, but if you got a positive on Thursday night, I'd say you ovulate either Thursday, Friday or today. Maybe :sex: today just in case :winkwink:


----------



## c beary83

MemmaJ said:


> Guess the IC was right then....!

Wow!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## emma4g63

wow memmaj super dark lines and 2-3 on digi you must be 13 dpo ish.... 
huhe congrats and very much doubt a chemical with them lines!! Xx


----------



## Lilllian

Took another test an hour ago and this is a tweaked pic. Getting a bit fed up now - i will wait now until the morning but I am so scared it is going to look the same as today's. I def have symptoms of cramping and bloating but just scared of a chemical again or just imagining lines. But you guys have seen them too so it makes me feel better!!


this test is not too clear though. I think I can just about make something out :dohh:

edit: added un-tweaked pic
 



Attached Files:







6pmsofatwk.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 18









untweakorg5pm9dpo.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## c beary83

Sorry Lillian- I can't see anything today:hugs:

I'm getting fed up too :cry:


----------



## emma4g63

Well iv still got line eye lillian...somethings there..

U got any diff tests ??? .
And cbeary hang in there hunny xx


----------



## Lilllian

I've got this 'boots' one done with same sample.

Still feeling very bloated and tired tonight and a bit groggy/sick but I was up at 5.30 this morning so not sure if feeling symptoms. I had a runny tummy earlier but I did have a spicy dinner last night :blush:
 



Attached Files:







boots pm9dpo.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## cnswilliams

Lilllian said:


> I've got this 'boots' one done with same sample.
> 
> Still feeling very bloated and tired tonight and a bit groggy/sick but I was up at 5.30 this morning so not sure if feeling symptoms. I had a runny tummy earlier but I did have a spicy dinner last night :blush:


Do you know how to make a "negative" of you pictures? That will pick up on a very faint line much more easily!  it should be in the edit section of you photo app or software.


----------



## chocolatemilk

Due for AF on the 28th of March, will be testing 8n the 23rd or 24th if I can wait that long lol. Hoping for BFP for all of us... baby dust to you all xxx:baby: :hug:


----------



## SilasLove

CD19, it's Oing time! Now I just need my husband to come home to DTD. Lol


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am in the same boat! Obgyn started me on Progesterone this cycle. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wantingagirl

MemmaJ congrats Hun! 

Lillian so frustrating I can't see anything but I'm rubbish at seeing anything. 

Does anyone know much about charts? 

I had cystitis symptons today, a bit of a sore head, tired, up to pee 3 times last night and wide awake since 5am. A bit sicky after tea, spotty also had some dull scratching low down on the right af pelvis. Dry to sticky CM most of the day and crampy legs xx


----------



## wantingagirl

SilasLove said:


> CD19, it's Oing time! Now I just need my husband to come home to DTD. Lol

Hurry up husband!!!


----------



## Natalie88

Morning All! 

Any tests/ updates ladies?


----------



## Lilllian

Hi all, Feeling very down this morning as did a test and huge BFN! I don't even see the point posting a pic. I was kidding myself yesterday. I did the invert photo thing on the images and couldn't see anything so i must have had line eye. I do feel like a right twat. Got AF cramps coming too :( 

Got my stupid hopes up. I am hoping AF stays away until at least tomorrow as I have been on the vitb6 to lengthen it. 

It is going to be a long day.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Morning, big fat bfn for me, af is due either tomorrow or tues so im out, told hubby about smep, he wanted to start last night ha xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0009.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lilllian said:


> Hi all, Feeling very down this morning as did a test and huge BFN! I don't even see the point posting a pic. I was kidding myself yesterday. I did the invert photo thing on the images and couldn't see anything so i must have had line eye. I do feel like a right twat. Got AF cramps coming too :(
> 
> Got my stupid hopes up. I am hoping AF stays away until at least tomorrow as I have been on the vitb6 to lengthen it.
> 
> It is going to be a long day.


:hugs:


----------



## Natalie88

So sorry to hear of bfn.. Lillian I was soo sure I could see something on last nights test so you weren't on your own there...
Big hugs to both xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Lillian and my heart so sorry lovely ladies :hugs: it sucks this is the reason I haven't yet. Totally sucks. Lillian your no such thing you were hopeful like I was for you. 

Do any of you know anything about charts. Today I have the same temp as yesterday's just about right at coverline :shrug: maybe I'm gonna get AF soon I'm only 8dpo tho :wacko: charts in my signature if anyone can take a look xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I really don't know much about charting hun, hopefully someone can help, when are you testing xxx


----------



## c beary83

I've not tested this morning. Don't feel like seeing the :bfn: again :cry:


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> Lillian and my heart so sorry lovely ladies :hugs: it sucks this is the reason I haven't yet. Totally sucks. Lillian your no such thing you were hopeful like I was for you.
> 
> Do any of you know anything about charts. Today I have the same temp as yesterday's just about right at coverline :shrug: maybe I'm gonna get AF soon I'm only 8dpo tho :wacko: charts in my signature if anyone can take a look xx

Maybe a long implantation dip :winkwink:? Or was there anything that could affect the temp? Mine is usually too much sleep \ too little sleep \ not feeling well etc...


----------



## c beary83

My temp usually only takes a drop the day before or the day of AF so probably too early for you if you're only 8dpo


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks hun, I don't wanna believe it could be that! Tuesday can't come quick enough that's when I will take a test! Might live to regret that tho. My temps are always usually pretty secure no matter the circumstances unless I drink and I don't drink at all. Getting up to pee 2-3 times again last night I'm so bloody dry as in no CM whatsoever, I had a sharp pain low down on right when got up quick to pee, restless legs cramp low down. Can't get back to sleep :wacko: sensitive nipples at times. I'm sure these are all phantom. Last month I had symptons and nothing so don't believe anything. 

I know that feeling hun I can't handle a bfn so haven't tested yet

If my chart doesn't go up again I probably won't test xx


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks everyone. i will be fine by tomorrow but I know today will be hard- even if i had waited to test I would still be feeling like this today. I think we had sex too late and it was just bad timing. I have just read that vitb6 and b complex can cause bloating so it didn't help that I have the side effect of that and thought it was related to pregnancy :dohh: 

I will take some time away from the boards until the next time I ovulate as I need to take my mind off pregnancy for a few weeks.

Thanks for eveyone's support - this is the nicest thread I have been on since joining B&B :hugs:

Good luck for all the testers and the BFPS!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Wanting, could your thermometer need a new battery? I know that's one cause of flat temps. Plus getting up to pee so often can't help. Don't count yourself out yet -- hang in there a few days longer!!

c beary and lillian, you're not out until AF shows -- you wouldn't be the first to only get a BFP after she was already late. Don't give up yet.

Me, I'm 6dpo and much too early to test yet. Living vicariously through yours for the next few days.


----------



## Natalie88

Ive seen a few posts on here asking if OPK can be used to detect pregnancy.. Ive only got one digi left and don't want to use that and I got a ton of OPKs left and well I just had to poas this morning and got this.. So I guess it's true you can use a OPK to detect pregnancy 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> Thanks everyone. i will be fine by tomorrow but I know today will be hard- even if i had waited to test I would still be feeling like this today. I think we had sex too late and it was just bad timing. I have just read that vitb6 and b complex can cause bloating so it didn't help that I have the side effect of that and thought it was related to pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> I will take some time away from the boards until the next time I ovulate as I need to take my mind off pregnancy for a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks for eveyone's support - this is the nicest thread I have been on since joining B&B :hugs:
> 
> Good luck for all the testers and the BFPS!!!

Aww Lillian :hugs:

I hope the witch doesn't come for you. I understand you wanting to take your mind off it for a bit. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Natalie88

Lilllian said:


> Thanks everyone. i will be fine by tomorrow but I know today will be hard- even if i had waited to test I would still be feeling like this today. I think we had sex too late and it was just bad timing. I have just read that vitb6 and b complex can cause bloating so it didn't help that I have the side effect of that and thought it was related to pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> I will take some time away from the boards until the next time I ovulate as I need to take my mind off pregnancy for a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks for eveyone's support - this is the nicest thread I have been on since joining B&B :hugs:
> 
> Good luck for all the testers and the BFPS!!!


You know we're here for you .. Sending massive hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

lillian i too was sure there was somethign on them tests.....still time hun XXX

myheart sorry for the bfn but glad your excited and hubby is to for the next cycle!!! 

cbeary seeing those bfns is hard hun... 

none of you ladies are out just yet!! positive thoughts only!!

InVivoVeritas id so be testing if in was 6dpo im sooo weak!

wanting your symptons sound sooo strong and really do sound like it could be your month !! no idea on charts but everything looks good for you hun XXX

i took a clearblue stick this morning and was going to put in my monitor but i could clearly tell it was more a low/high stick so instead i put in wednesday the one i though was peak .. and BAM THERE IT WAS - THE LITTLE EGG SIGN ;)

im not almost certain i ovulated wed/thursday- could of even been friday lol but i felt the strongest ov pain wednesday 

so i could be 4dpo or 3 or 2!! ill stick with 4dpo!! hahaha

testing time sooooooon!!!!

we dtd tuesday morning- wednesday thursday and friday night.. skipped last night as had miagrane but hoping iv covered it !!!

would be so weird if concieved on wednesday as it was madisons 3rd birthday !!


----------



## Natalie88

Emma sounds to me you have definately covered it! 
Can't wait til you start testing!


----------



## emma4g63

Natalie88 said:


> Emma sounds to me you have definately covered it!
> Can't wait til you start testing!

thanks natilie ill prob start wednesday on my day off !! XXX


----------



## littlemiss84

Im out! Starting spotting today so AF should be here either tonight or tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone testing!

So I have worked out that if I ovulate as usual on day 19 next cycle which will be my wedding anniversary, I will be due on my birthday. Bring on April!!


----------



## emma4g63

littlemiss84 said:


> Im out! Starting spotting today so AF should be here either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing!
> 
> So I have worked out that if I ovulate as usual on day 19 next cycle which will be my wedding anniversary, I will be due on my birthday. Bring on April!!

sorry to hear your out little miss but sounds perfect for april!! :hugs:


----------



## Natalie88

littlemiss84 said:


> Im out! Starting spotting today so AF should be here either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing!
> 
> So I have worked out that if I ovulate as usual on day 19 next cycle which will be my wedding anniversary, I will be due on my birthday. Bring on April!!

Sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

I'll set up a new thread for April once we all know where we are? Are we all gonna stick together regardless?


----------



## wantingagirl

Plus I'm on my phone I can't reply individually but will do when login to my iPad sorry for anyone that has the impending witch! We will do this no matter how long it takes :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

we def will all stick with each other regardless wanting!!

here for all you ladies XX


----------



## Natilly20

Sorry for the bfns ladies! One again this month we only bd on the day of ovulation so I'm pretty sure l will be out so I'll more than likely join you in April! And I'm thinking about smep for next cycle too but my sex drive isn't the best! &#128533; xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> we def will all stick with each other regardless wanting!!
> 
> here for all you ladies XX

Yep me too! Xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi an i join you ladies plz? I'm alreead on the March testing tthread that Aley started but it moves so fast so i think i'l join here too. 5dpo today & i'm a crazy poas addict so i'l start testing on wednesday at 8dpo.

Wishing everyone lots of luck & tons of :dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Definitely sticking together 
I tested again, don't know why as pee was like water! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0009.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Mom2sam said:


> Hi an i join you ladies plz? I'm alreead on the March testing tthread that Aley started but it moves so fast so i think i'l join here too. 5dpo today & i'm a crazy poas addict so i'l start testing on wednesday at 8dpo.
> 
> Wishing everyone lots of luck & tons of :dust:

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

littlemiss84 said:


> Im out! Starting spotting today so AF should be here either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing!
> 
> So I have worked out that if I ovulate as usual on day 19 next cycle which will be my wedding anniversary, I will be due on my birthday. Bring on April!!

April sounds fab hun, lots of luck xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Well, we finally were able to DTD last night after a few days break so I'm hoping that just maybe that will do it. :haha: Probably wishful thinking. 

I put my O day as yesterday but that is just going by an app I use. No testing to prove it and my CM isn't right so I don't really think I am Going just yet. But if I am, we are covered.


----------



## wantingagirl

Lilllian said:


> Thanks everyone. i will be fine by tomorrow but I know today will be hard- even if i had waited to test I would still be feeling like this today. I think we had sex too late and it was just bad timing. I have just read that vitb6 and b complex can cause bloating so it didn't help that I have the side effect of that and thought it was related to pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> I will take some time away from the boards until the next time I ovulate as I need to take my mind off pregnancy for a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks for eveyone's support - this is the nicest thread I have been on since joining B&B :hugs:
> 
> Good luck for all the testers and the BFPS!!!

So sorry Hun :hugs: we will be here when you come back :kiss: take as much time as you need Hun I'll miss you! This is a fab group thats why I hoped we would all stay together regardless!



InVivoVeritas said:


> Wanting, could your thermometer need a new battery? I know that's one cause of flat temps. Plus getting up to pee so often can't help. Don't count yourself out yet -- hang in there a few days longer!!
> 
> c beary and lillian, you're not out until AF shows -- you wouldn't be the first to only get a BFP after she was already late. Don't give up yet.
> 
> Me, I'm 6dpo and much too early to test yet. Living vicariously through yours for the next few days.

Thanks Hun, nah my thermometer is fine. Last time I got up to pee was midnight and I had 5 hours of solid sleep if I convert yesterday's and today's temps it's high so I will see what tomorrow's does first. The only other thing maybe a implantation dip. 



Natalie88 said:


> Ive seen a few posts on here asking if OPK can be used to detect pregnancy.. Ive only got one digi left and don't want to use that and I got a ton of OPKs left and well I just had to poas this morning and got this.. So I guess it's true you can use a OPK to detect pregnancy

I got a dark opk but I don't know when I would have got it as didn't use it til like a week or two after my bfp. Are you 13dpo? 



emma4g63 said:


> lillian i too was sure there was somethign on them tests.....still time hun XXX
> 
> myheart sorry for the bfn but glad your excited and hubby is to for the next cycle!!!
> 
> cbeary seeing those bfns is hard hun...
> 
> none of you ladies are out just yet!! positive thoughts only!!
> 
> InVivoVeritas id so be testing if in was 6dpo im sooo weak!
> 
> wanting your symptons sound sooo strong and really do sound like it could be your month !! no idea on charts but everything looks good for you hun XXX
> 
> i took a clearblue stick this morning and was going to put in my monitor but i could clearly tell it was more a low/high stick so instead i put in wednesday the one i though was peak .. and BAM THERE IT WAS - THE LITTLE EGG SIGN ;)
> 
> im not almost certain i ovulated wed/thursday- could of even been friday lol but i felt the strongest ov pain wednesday
> 
> so i could be 4dpo or 3 or 2!! ill stick with 4dpo!! hahaha
> 
> testing time sooooooon!!!!
> 
> we dtd tuesday morning- wednesday thursday and friday night.. skipped last night as had miagrane but hoping iv covered it !!!
> 
> would be so weird if concieved on wednesday as it was madisons 3rd birthday !!

Emma that would be lovely and you have definitely well and truly covered it!!! Good luck Hun! 

Thanks Hun I hope so but I've had signs in the past and they meant nothing. I hate that we feel like this which results in nothing! 



littlemiss84 said:


> Im out! Starting spotting today so AF should be here either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing!
> 
> So I have worked out that if I ovulate as usual on day 19 next cycle which will be my wedding anniversary, I will be due on my birthday. Bring on April!!

Sorry Hun hate that bitch! Yay to next month tho that would be amazing! In 2011 I conceived 3 days before our anniversary! 



Natilly20 said:


> Sorry for the bfns ladies! One again this month we only bd on the day of ovulation so I'm pretty sure l will be out so I'll more than likely join you in April! And I'm thinking about smep for next cycle too but my sex drive isn't the best! &#128533; xxx

Awh Hun sorry about that it really does only take once tho!!! Is your hubby up for bedding more. I know this sounds awful but my sex drive isn't overly high but I kind of just do it lol even tho sometimes I'm knackered and not in the mood. I find a massage from hubby gets me in the mood and preseed really does help too! How do you know it was only day of ovulation? Did you temp or opk? 

I tried smep years ago it never worked for me but I have heard of so many people it did for. Only problem I found with it would start arguments if I was like ok tonight we can or can't dtd you know if hubby was really in the mood and I refused but it might work for some 

Phew all updated :haha:


----------



## Natalie88

Wanting im 12/13dpo should be due on tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## wantingagirl

Mom2sam said:


> Hi an i join you ladies plz? I'm alreead on the March testing tthread that Aley started but it moves so fast so i think i'l join here too. 5dpo today & i'm a crazy poas addict so i'l start testing on wednesday at 8dpo.
> 
> Wishing everyone lots of luck & tons of :dust:

That group does go super fast thats why I like a smaller group you can get to know each other Individually it's so lovely. And alot of the girls on here I was on 2ww with when I got my bfp in November but sadly lost baby. Some are also in my loss group :) they are all so sweet I'm sure they are lovely in other group too but I would find it hard to keep up :wacko: good luck Hun!!!



xxmyheartxx said:


> Definitely sticking together
> I tested again, don't know why as pee was like water! Xxx

I love our little group <3

Awh damn Hun was it fmu?


----------



## wantingagirl

Natalie88 said:


> Wanting im 12/13dpo should be due on tomorrow or Tuesday

I never tried opk before af was due, I'd be too scared as for me positive opk before it signals impending doom! :haha: I'd rather wait for it lol xx


----------



## c beary83

I'm in for the April thread- what's it called? I'll go and have a look now


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> I'm in for the April thread- what's it called? I'll go and have a look now

Not sure I was gonna make our own one again unless you wanna make it? I know there might be a,ready one there but the problem is that loads of people are on it and so hard to keep up :wacko:

Unless you want me to make it? Sure I will be joining soon but even if I get bfp not going anywhere anyway so will still be there :) xx


----------



## wantingagirl

SilasLove said:


> Well, we finally were able to DTD last night after a few days break so I'm hoping that just maybe that will do it. :haha: Probably wishful thinking.
> 
> I put my O day as yesterday but that is just going by an app I use. No testing to prove it and my CM isn't right so I don't really think I am Going just yet. But if I am, we are covered.

Good for you not using opks I couldn't do that! :haha:

No harm in trying something new and hope you ovulate soon hunni! Xxx


----------



## SilasLove

My CM is promising today, consistent with Oing, so I am going to go for it. :haha:

Wantingagirl - Same here as far as smep goes...do believe my OH would have problems with me telling him no, not tonight but tomorrow...we are TTC but he would refuse to have us just bd when its conceiving friendly as apposed to when either of us is just in the mood. He is a believer of it will happen when it happens. I am on strict orders to not mention ovulation to him :haha: 

He just doesn't understand I don't think.


----------



## wantingagirl

SilasLove said:


> My CM is promising today, consistent with Oing, so I am going to go for it. :haha:
> 
> Wantingagirl - Same here as far as smep goes...do believe my OH would have problems with me telling him no, not tonight but tomorrow...we are TTC but he would refuse to have us just bd when its conceiving friendly as apposed to when either of us is just in the mood. He is a believer of it will happen when it happens. I am on strict orders to not mention ovulation to him :haha:
> 
> He just doesn't understand I don't think.

Hun men are all the same he doesn't get it! He sed he doesn't wanna know but I can instigate it (so he'd know anyway) but he doesn't want me to say the words :haha: he sed it will put him off but it's ok if he ever wants to ask me where I am in my cycle double standards hahahaha :dohh: he has a high sex drive anyway but i would never say not tonight darling cos it's not Monday :haha: I guess smep if you don't mind not following it to a tea or if hubby ok with that. 

Yay to ovulating signs! 

Xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh my god girls please stop me from testing!


----------



## Ladybumpkin

Joining you lovely ladies-first month actively ttc and looking to test on Friday at the earliest :) the amount of eBay cheapies I have tempts me too much!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I haven't even bought any tests yet -- hoping to hold out until AF is due, though don't know how well I'll do with that. Hope to hold out to 11dpo at least.

SilasLove, yay to going for it! If DH doesn't want to know then no need to tell him; a modified SMEP might work very well for you.

WAG, are you 8dpo? How much longer do you plan to wait?

Ladybumpkin, welcome!


----------



## SilasLove

My husband is an EVERY night kind of guy, lol. Very rarely do we ever skip days unless the witch is here and he makes it so unbelievably hard to say no. We really should reproduce like rabbits, I think. :haha: this is tmi, sorry. But don't think smep would make any difference for us but who knows?


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in for the April thread- what's it called? I'll go and have a look now
> 
> Not sure I was gonna make our own one again unless you wanna make it? I know there might be a,ready one there but the problem is that loads of people are on it and so hard to keep up :wacko:
> 
> Unless you want me to make it? Sure I will be joining soon but even if I get bfp not going anywhere anyway so will still be there :) xxClick to expand...

Hi wanting- I made a thread once and nobody got :bfp: so I'm a bit nervous to make another. I'll just follow yours again if that's OK.

I just did a test - :bfn: within the ten minute time frame but after an hour and a half got a nice evap:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150322_145804~2.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in for the April thread- what's it called? I'll go and have a look now
> 
> Not sure I was gonna make our own one again unless you wanna make it? I know there might be a,ready one there but the problem is that loads of people are on it and so hard to keep up :wacko:
> 
> Unless you want me to make it? Sure I will be joining soon but even if I get bfp not going anywhere anyway so will still be there :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi wanting- I made a thread once and nobody got :bfp: so I'm a bit nervous to make another. I'll just follow yours again if that's OK.
> 
> I just did a test - :bfn: within the ten minute time frame but after an hour and a half got a nice evap:Click to expand...

I see that! Unless it's the start of something? How many dpo are you? And I'm a bit superstitious like that of course I don't mind! Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Does everyone want me to set it up now for anyone that is due now or had witch? I can call it crazy march testers moving onto April? And I'll put the link on here? Or do we just all wait here til end of march? Xx


----------



## c beary83

I'm either 9/10 dpo - but it's definitely an evap as it came up after the time limit and doesn't have any color to it. Just excited to see something that isn't stark white:haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> I'm either 9/10 dpo - but it's definitely an evap as it came up after the time limit and doesn't have any color to it. Just excited to see something that isn't stark white:haha:

:rofl: 

I got a line in November on a frer that came up 3 hours after the time limit and that was a bfp month!


----------



## Natalie88

c beary83 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in for the April thread- what's it called? I'll go and have a look now
> 
> Not sure I was gonna make our own one again unless you wanna make it? I know there might be a,ready one there but the problem is that loads of people are on it and so hard to keep up :wacko:
> 
> Unless you want me to make it? Sure I will be joining soon but even if I get bfp not going anywhere anyway so will still be there :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi wanting- I made a thread once and nobody got :bfp: so I'm a bit nervous to make another. I'll just follow yours again if that's OK.
> 
> I just did a test - :bfn: within the ten minute time frame but after an hour and a half got a nice evap:Click to expand...

I think these tests take longer than 10 mins to develop.. That looks nice and thick, looks like it could have a lil pink to it on the pic, is it like that irl? I hope this is the start of a bfp for you


----------



## wantingagirl

Ladybumpkin said:


> Joining you lovely ladies-first month actively ttc and looking to test on Friday at the earliest :) the amount of eBay cheapies I have tempts me too much!!

Welcome lovely - I have loads in my cupboard I was fine but it's getting difficult now! :haha:



InVivoVeritas said:


> I haven't even bought any tests yet -- hoping to hold out until AF is due, though don't know how well I'll do with that. Hope to hold out to 11dpo at least.
> 
> SilasLove, yay to going for it! If DH doesn't want to know then no need to tell him; a modified SMEP might work very well for you.
> 
> WAG, are you 8dpo? How much longer do you plan to wait?
> 
> Ladybumpkin, welcome!

I dont usually order tests online until about 7-8dpo so they are here for 10-11dpo but I have loads left when I ordered like 100 in bulk in November! Lol I know the best thing to do is throw them out but I can't lol...... But I know if I start testing I'm gonna be really upset for the next 6 days I need to hold onto any hope if that's possible but at the same time feel I have no chance. My loss in November was awful worst I've ever experienced and I've had 3 in total but this by far the worst. I got pregnant so quick that time and you know thought too good to be true I hate being so negative but I can't help it. Sorry for sad post just scared and up hopeful :wacko: 

Yes I'm 8dpo Hun. Hoping til Tuesday but who knows lol. See wish temp does tomorrow. I though if I test early it will affect the outcome but guess that's impossible as it's already happened. And then I've remembered I've tested before and got a bfp aswell as a bfn on other months so maybe makes no difference? I really don't think I've done it this month anyway. 



SilasLove said:


> My husband is an EVERY night kind of guy, lol. Very rarely do we ever skip days unless the witch is here and he makes it so unbelievably hard to say no. We really should reproduce like rabbits, I think. :haha: this is tmi, sorry. But don't think smep would make any difference for us but who knows?

Silas my hubby is exactly the same I do not know where he gets his drive from but makes it easier on crucial nights :haha:

Maybe suggest to hubby it might be too much dtd every day for build up but if he really wants to one night that's fine you must be exhausted!!! 
We tend to do every other day to 2 days without tops when not fertile when I get my highs and peaks it's every day. 

Xxxx


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm either 9/10 dpo - but it's definitely an evap as it came up after the time limit and doesn't have any color to it. Just excited to see something that isn't stark white:haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I got a line in November on a frer that came up 3 hours after the time limit and that was a bfp month!Click to expand...

Oh don't say that! I'll get my hopes up :wacko:


----------



## c beary83

Natalie88 said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in for the April thread- what's it called? I'll go and have a look now
> 
> Not sure I was gonna make our own one again unless you wanna make it? I know there might be a,ready one there but the problem is that loads of people are on it and so hard to keep up :wacko:
> 
> Unless you want me to make it? Sure I will be joining soon but even if I get bfp not going anywhere anyway so will still be there :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi wanting- I made a thread once and nobody got :bfp: so I'm a bit nervous to make another. I'll just follow yours again if that's OK.
> 
> I just did a test - :bfn: within the ten minute time frame but after an hour and a half got a nice evap:Click to expand...
> 
> I think these tests take longer than 10 mins to develop.. That looks nice and thick, looks like it could have a lil pink to it on the pic, is it like that irl? I hope this is the start of a bfp for youClick to expand...

Noooo!!! I don't want to hear positive thoughts:shhh:


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> Natalie88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in for the April thread- what's it called? I'll go and have a look now
> 
> Not sure I was gonna make our own one again unless you wanna make it? I know there might be a,ready one there but the problem is that loads of people are on it and so hard to keep up :wacko:
> 
> Unless you want me to make it? Sure I will be joining soon but even if I get bfp not going anywhere anyway so will still be there :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi wanting- I made a thread once and nobody got :bfp: so I'm a bit nervous to make another. I'll just follow yours again if that's OK.
> 
> I just did a test - :bfn: within the ten minute time frame but after an hour and a half got a nice evap:Click to expand...
> 
> I think these tests take longer than 10 mins to develop.. That looks nice and thick, looks like it could have a lil pink to it on the pic, is it like that irl? I hope this is the start of a bfp for you Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo!!! I don't want to hear positive thoughts:shhh:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm either 9/10 dpo - but it's definitely an evap as it came up after the time limit and doesn't have any color to it. Just excited to see something that isn't stark white:haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I got a line in November on a frer that came up 3 hours after the time limit and that was a bfp month!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh don't say that! I'll get my hopes up :wacko:Click to expand...

I did tho Hun. I took it at 9dpo sat morning nothing there so in a huff threw it in the cupboard went to work. Came home and remembered just about to throw it in the bin and there was a line with edges of pink came up straight away next morning. One thing tho frer is in casing tests can cause easier Evaps that aren't although they aren't usually thick and pink but know Emma's had a few of those. I just don't wanna get ur hopes up but truly am hoping this is it for you xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Holding on to hope is why I don't test early any more -- I prefer to symptom spot and keep my hopes going as long as possible, then try a digi as late as possible. I hate myself when I play Spot The Line on a stark white test.


----------



## wantingagirl

If my af comes I'm throwing out whatever I have left of these ic's as can't cope with testing really early as least frer is a definitive answer xx


----------



## SilasLove

Okay, ewcm today so I'm hopeful. I may go out and get an opk just to see either way, but my cm seems to say yes. :) 

I have no tests in my house, because I am a poas addict & I will test way too early. I just can't. If I had hundreds of test? Oh dear! :haha:


----------



## c beary83

Good luck Silas!


----------



## wantingagirl

Tweaked arggggh can't believe I caved lol! Evap!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## wantingagirl

Opk and the test without being tweaked don't know why I bothered lol :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 15


----------



## c beary83

Boo. What dpo are you wanting?


----------



## emma4g63

cbeary i see your line!! really hoping its something!!


wanting yeahhhhhhh you caved lol!!!!

whooppppppp soooo happy ... i can totally see it on ur tweak too!! 

hoping its the early start for you both!!
and wanting i am known to get lines on everything lol me.. iv had alot of evaps over the past cycles since my mmc.. theres just cruel!!

last cycles was the worst it was super thick and pink!!! still dont learn my lesson tho with my big stash of them in my bathroom..

o and im 4po and i may have just accidently dipped one in my cup full of pee that accidently peed itself in my cup!! OOOPPPPS


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> cbeary i see your line!! really hoping its something!!
> 
> 
> wanting yeahhhhhhh you caved lol!!!!
> 
> whooppppppp soooo happy ... i can totally see it on ur tweak too!!
> 
> hoping its the early start for you both!!
> and wanting i am known to get lines on everything lol me.. iv had alot of evaps over the past cycles since my mmc.. theres just cruel!!
> 
> last cycles was the worst it was super thick and pink!!! still dont learn my lesson tho with my big stash of them in my bathroom..
> 
> o and im 4po and i may have just accidently dipped one in my cup full of pee that accidently peed itself in my cup!! OOOPPPPS

:haha:


----------



## emma4g63

no evap on mine!! whoop

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150322_171250_zpslq1grnd6.jpg


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm 8dpo! 

I'm totally mad at my self! Kept one ic for the morning and binned the rest! :haha: all 42 of them :rofl:


----------



## emma4g63

no way wanting!! im totally mad at u for binning all your ics!!
lol


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> no evap on mine!! whoop
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150322_171250_zpslq1grnd6.jpg

:wohoo:


----------



## emma4g63

Lol guess ill be testing sooner than wednesday !! :))


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> I'm 8dpo!
> 
> I'm totally mad at my self! Kept one ic for the morning and binned the rest! :haha: all 42 of them :rofl:

Nooo!!!! Can you get them out of the bin?:haha:


----------



## Natalie88

wantingagirl said:


> I'm 8dpo!
> 
> I'm totally mad at my self! Kept one ic for the morning and binned the rest! :haha: all 42 of them :rofl:

Noooooo.. Go and get them out of the bin!! Lol x


----------



## wantingagirl

:rofl: just to clarify I'm not mad that I binned them in the first place I'm mad I tested!!! Will be testing tues morning with a proper test xx


----------



## emma4g63

Wanting no need to clarify .....were all mad at you for throwin them !!! Haha


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wanting! What are you like!
Good to see a test Emma 
Af has just arrived, so past 2 cycles both 29 days which is good, will join the April group when set up! 
Im looking forward to seeing lots of bfps! Xxx

Just a question, is it bad that im ov on cd19?


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Wanting! What are you like!
> Good to see a test Emma
> Af has just arrived, so past 2 cycles both 29 days which is good, will join the April group when set up!
> Im looking forward to seeing lots of bfps! Xxx
> 
> Just a question, is it bad that im ov on cd19?

Haha I'm thinking about getting them out of the bin now :haha: It was just cleaned yesterday nothing else is in it hahahaha! 

No hun not bad at all! Olivia was a cd20 ovulation! 

But saying that if you want to bring it slightly forward have you tried anything herbal for that? 

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Wanting! What are you like!
> Good to see a test Emma
> Af has just arrived, so past 2 cycles both 29 days which is good, will join the April group when set up!
> Im looking forward to seeing lots of bfps! Xxx
> 
> Just a question, is it bad that im ov on cd19?

And sorry she came hun xx


----------



## c beary83

If you ovulate on cd19, it means you have a ten day leutal phase which is short but nothing to worry about from what I've read


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Wanting no need to clarify .....were all mad at you for throwin them !!! Haha

:finger::tease:


----------



## c beary83

Testing my new signature and avatar...


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm sorry I'm so late joining in, but can you add me please? I'll start testing Wednesday 25th but I'll only be 9dpo so might have to keep testing. Baby dust to all left to test!! And congrats to the bfps :)


----------



## wantingagirl

c beary83 said:


> Testing my new signature and avatar...

Woot woo! Pretty ticker hunni x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I'm sorry I'm so late joining in, but can you add me please? I'll start testing Wednesday 25th but I'll only be 9dpo so might have to keep testing. Baby dust to all left to test!! And congrats to the bfps :)

Welcome hunni good luck for this cycle! Everyone loves testing in here so your not alone ;p


----------



## wantingagirl

*Had an idea. I know there are some here I know well some not so well. How about introducing ourselves a little just a bit of background whatever u want. Name or you don't have to pic or u don't have to. Just to get to know each other a little more since we speak often  you don't have to tho *


----------



## emma4g63

my heart so sorry that AF came !! but good luck on your smep next cycle...

LP of 10 days is classed as short but not enough to cause an issue according to my read ups!! XX


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> *Had an idea. I know there are some here I know well some not so well. How about introducing ourselves a little just a bit of background whatever u want. Name or you don't have to pic or u don't have to. Just to get to know each other a little more since we speak often  you don't have to tho *

good idea wanting :thumbup:

ill start :haha:

my name is emma... just incase no body clicked :dohh:
im 25 ..26 in august 
OH is 31 and we have a just turned 3 year old called madison

i work as a full time assistant store manager for a large retailer.... and work too many hours!!! 
OH is a mechanic ...
our fave place to go on holiday is florida and were obsessed with disney!! we also love portugal 

heres some of us from holiday last week- in portugal. :thumbup:

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150314_143030_zpsy13wqf4j.jpg

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150314_093940_zpsn7lmlypm.jpg

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150317_165349_zpsqjia9adt.jpg


----------



## Hoping girl 2

My name is Monica, I'm 35 and my DH is 36. 

We have one gorgeous little boy who's 15 months old. 

Last year, in July, we got 'accidentally' pregnant (we weren't trying but neither were we preventing) but we unfortunately lost our little bean at 10 weeks. We've been actively trying since then and managed to get another bfp at the end of January, but unfortunately lost that one first week of February at 4 weeks 5 days. So hoping we'll get a rainbow soon. 

Our son was born 18th December so we originally wanted to avoid another December baby but can't imagine not trying for two cycles (if we get pregnant this cycle, baby would be due on the 9th December and if we get our bfp next cycle, it'll be beginning of January but my son was early so could be December) so we agreed on a compromise - we swayed for a girl this cycle knowing it lowers our chances but thinking that if it happens it was meant to be, and if it doesn't, we avoided the December birth. Next cycle we're not temping or using opks or anything, then trying again full force cycle after that. 

Secretly, I don't mind having two December babies so I'm hoping my rainbow is snuggling in as we speak! No symptoms whatsoever so far. I always get implantation cramps though and i thought I could feel something today, but to be honest, I'm pretty sure it was a bad case of wishful thinking as I only feel them when I think about them lol. 

Good luck to all of us!!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks for the post monica. Hoping girl..

I too lost my baby at 12 weeks in november and had two early losses since..

Heres praying we both get our rainbows and you too wanting xx

Losses are incredibly difficult but it helps to be near people on here who understand x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

emma4g63 said:


> Thanks for the post monica. Hoping girl..
> 
> I too lost my baby at 12 weeks in november and had two early losses since..
> 
> Heres praying we both get our rainbows and you too wanting xx
> 
> Losses are incredibly difficult but it helps to be near people on here who understand x

I'm so sorry for your losses, Emma. Here's to hoping March is our month!!!!!


----------



## bundle4me

Good luck to the testers! Emma I want to see those two lines next week ;-)
Sorry af got you myheart.

Emma your oh is to brown I'm rather jealous hahaha xxx


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Good luck to the testers! Emma I want to see those two lines next week ;-)
> Sorry af got you myheart.
> 
> Emma your oh is to brown I'm rather jealous hahaha xxx

Thanks bundle...and in kno he is very tanned all his family r same ppl think hes foriegn sumtimes !! Haha
Im so pale :((


----------



## wantingagirl

OMG I just did a massive post and it then deleted! :wacko:I will do it properly tomorrow on PC as my iPad only lets me submit one pic at a time! My names Shona by the way or WAG :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to the testers! Emma I want to see those two lines next week ;-)
> Sorry af got you myheart.
> 
> Emma your oh is to brown I'm rather jealous hahaha xxx
> 
> Thanks bundle...and in kno he is very tanned all his family r same ppl think hes foriegn sumtimes !! Haha
> Im so pale :((Click to expand...

Are you very tall Hun? Xx


----------



## Natilly20

Hi ladies, I sooo can't keep up with this thread! 

Sorry af got you myheart but Yey on last 2 cycles being 29 days  

Wanting in reply to your earlier response to mine, I don't temp only use opks because I just can't do it, I get up at different times every morning and don't always some great so I think that would affect it? So I only dtd about 5 days before positive and the day after positive. 

Emma keep those tests coming I want to see two clear pink lines please! 

Me, I'm Natalie I'm 32 (booo) and Oh is 29. I've got a son and a daughter already, luke 6 and Emily 3, I'm currently a Legal Assistant but studying an access to nursing and midwifery course so I can go to uni to do a midwifery degree! Currently ttc no3 (maybe I'm crazy ) and even though I have 2 already I'm still petrified of never managing another bfp! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Natilly20 said:


> Hi ladies, I sooo can't keep up with this thread!
> 
> Sorry af got you myheart but Yey on last 2 cycles being 29 days
> 
> Wanting in reply to your earlier response to mine, I don't temp only use opks because I just can't do it, I get up at different times every morning and don't always some great so I think that would affect it? So I only dtd about 5 days before positive and the day after positive.
> 
> Emma keep those tests coming I want to see two clear pink lines please!
> 
> Me, I'm Natalie I'm 32 (booo) and Oh is 29. I've got a son and a daughter already, luke 6 and Emily 3, I'm currently a Legal Assistant but studying an access to nursing and midwifery course so I can go to uni to do a midwifery degree! Currently ttc no3 (maybe I'm crazy ) and even though I have 2 already I'm still petrified of never managing another bfp! Xxx

As long as you got 3 hours of solid sleep it would be ok? 

I have 4 and I'm terrified of never get another bfp and keeping a baby xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I feel the same... Worried because if I ever get another bfp again I know my first emotion will probably be anxiety and worry alongside the happiness :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I feel the same... Worried because if I ever get another bfp again I know my first emotion will probably be anxiety and worry alongside the happiness :(

Yep Hun :( it won't end at the positive that's the first hurdle. I lost one in January 8+4 chemical that same year in May and I lost a baby at nearly 6 weeks in feb 2011. The one in Jan was by far the worst as is passed baby sac placenta clots etc. baby had trisomy 16 & 21 s/he had down syndrome we are waiting on genetic testing results to come back on me and hubby to see if we are carriers. I started bleeding J
December 28th, passed baby January 6th and then the following week ended up with a d&c due to retained placenta. I would have been nearly 20 weeks. But can't keep on looking back but yes I will be a bundle of nerves and I can't help thinking negative like it's too good to be true to get pregnant although I've actually been pregnant 5 times!!!


----------



## cnswilliams

Natalie88 said:


> Ok ok so we all knew I lied when I said I weren't going to test....:happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!1:baby:


----------



## cnswilliams

Okay ladies, I stopped following once the thread hit around 50 pages because I was feeling so discouraged BUT then I got cross hairs on FF! I finally ovulated! (I think) Only I am not sure if I am in TWW or not. I didn't have any fertile signs when I finally did ovulate after the failed attempt. Who wants to look at my chart and help me decide if I am a "Crazy March tester" or a "Crazy March tester moving on to April"?


----------



## cnswilliams

xxmyheartxx said:


> Wanting! What are you like!
> Good to see a test Emma
> Af has just arrived, so past 2 cycles both 29 days which is good, will join the April group when set up!
> Im looking forward to seeing lots of bfps! Xxx
> 
> Just a question, is it bad that im ov on cd19?

Sorry AF arrived :(. I like that you still sound positive though! I wish I was strong like that! I found this video earlier and thought it was funny and then saw your post about AF so hopefully it makes you laugh :)
https://youtu.be/gkRDqSeCFes


----------



## jumpingo

so, i KNEW i wouldn't make it until the 25th.:haha:

tested yesterday (sunday) at 9dpo and it was negative and tested again this morning and...bfp:shock:

wanting, i'm so hesitant to put up the bfp next to my name, but, what the hell, right?!:wacko:

terrified. and also have less than 4 hours to figure out how to break the news to my husband when he gets home from work!:fool:


eta: cns, YAY for crosshairs!!!! and that video was hysterical!
"i haven't been swimming in so long..." "oh, hi:finger:":rofl:


----------



## cnswilliams

jumpingo said:


> so, i KNEW i wouldn't make it until the 25th.:haha:
> 
> tested yesterday (sunday) at 9dpo and it was negative and tested again this morning and...bfp:shock:
> 
> wanting, i'm so hesitant to put up the bfp next to my name, but, what the hell, right?!:wacko:
> 
> terrified. and also have less than 4 hours to figure out how to break the news to my husband when he gets home from work!:fool:
> 
> 
> eta: cns, YAY for crosshairs!!!! and that video was hysterical!
> "i haven't been swimming in so long..." "oh, hi:finger:":rofl:

CONGRATULATIONS ON :bfp: !:baby:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Congratulations jumpingo !!!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Natalie88

jumpingo said:


> so, i KNEW i wouldn't make it until the 25th.:haha:
> 
> tested yesterday (sunday) at 9dpo and it was negative and tested again this morning and...bfp:shock:
> 
> wanting, i'm so hesitant to put up the bfp next to my name, but, what the hell, right?!:wacko:
> 
> terrified. and also have less than 4 hours to figure out how to break the news to my husband when he gets home from work!:fool:
> 
> 
> eta: cns, YAY for crosshairs!!!! and that video was hysterical!
> "i haven't been swimming in so long..." "oh, hi:finger:":rofl:

Wow huge congratulations!


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats jumpingo


----------



## Natilly20

Congratulations jumpingo! Let's see the picci pleeeaassee xxx


----------



## jumpingo

okay, fine, twist my arm!:haha:

first photo is somewhere between 4 and 5 minutes.
second photo is the same test, dry.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7664mar10dpo1.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 18









IMG_7668mar10dpodry.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## emma4g63

Im 5ft 9 wag .but oh is small haha only 5ft 4 !! Lol
Cnt wear my heels with him !

Natily20 wat dpo r u now ??? Wen u testing??
Im 5dpo today and stark white again...no evap so these tests look ok :))


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations jumpingo!!!

And good news cnswilliams!!!

I got a strange evap this morning that came up at the ten minute mark.

I've got to go out now but will test again later to see if it's still evap
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150323_071114~2.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## emma4g63

c beary83 said:


> Congratulations jumpingo!!!
> 
> And good news cnswilliams!!!
> 
> I got a strange evap this morning that came up at the ten minute mark.
> 
> I've got to go out now but will test again later to see if it's still evap

That looks bfp to me cbeary !!!


----------



## emma4g63

That looks pos to me cbeary !! Cnt wait see ur nxt tests xx


----------



## Natilly20

Thanks for posting pictures jumpingo  definitely lines there, Wooo hooo! 

I see a line Cbeary!! Can't wait to see your next test

Emma I'm 5 or 6 dpo I think or could even be 4?? I got a pos opk on the evening Of 16th then pos on 17th but I could have ovulated on 18th or 19th, ff says I'm 6dpo so we shall see!  xx Oh and I don't know when to test, I was going to wait until af due but I don't know, might sneek on in today just for the hell of it, sometimes I do test up until 7dpo, that way if it's bfn I don't really mind but if I get bfn after that I always think I'm out! I do it the wrong way round don't I! Hahaha xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations jump!!!
Cbeary, that looks bfp! Good luck for next test xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ok, I'm blaming you guys!! Tested at 7dpo and of course bfn lol. Will I ever learn? ;)


----------



## Natilly20

I don't think any of us will ever learn hoping! We obviously all love to torture ourselves! Still plenty of time for a bfp  from the little bit about charts I know, it looks good so far! Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

c beary83 said:


> Congratulations jumpingo!!!
> 
> And good news cnswilliams!!!
> 
> I got a strange evap this morning that came up at the ten minute mark.
> 
> I've got to go out now but will test again later to see if it's still evap

I can totally see a line!! Can't wait to see your next test :)


----------



## jumpingo

guilty as charged!:ninja::coolio::-=\\:D/


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Natilly20 said:


> I don't think any of us will ever learn hoping! We obviously all love to torture ourselves! Still plenty of time for a bfp  from the little bit about charts I know, it looks good so far! Xx

Thank you!!! Unfortunately my charts tend to look amazing until the day AF shows lol, so between that and my lack of usual pregnancy symptoms I'm thinking in out, but trying to keep positive til the witch shows up. 

Have my next fertility reflexology appt tomorrow and it usually makes me feel much more positive afterwards so looking forward to that! :)


----------



## jumpingo

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Natilly20 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think any of us will ever learn hoping! We obviously all love to torture ourselves! Still plenty of time for a bfp  from the little bit about charts I know, it looks good so far! Xx
> 
> Thank you!!! Unfortunately my charts tend to look amazing until the day AF shows lol, so between that and my lack of usual pregnancy symptoms I'm thinking in out, but trying to keep positive til the witch shows up.
> 
> Have my next fertility reflexology appt tomorrow and it usually makes me feel much more positive afterwards so looking forward to that! :)Click to expand...

fertility reflexology?! that sounds fabulous! what do they do? how often do you go?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I've just started this cycle so I've been going every week. They chat to you about your cycle and your ttc journey and from there check to see what needs to be worked on. So mine was positivity (I was really depressed after my second mc), getting quality cm (I've never had ewcm in my life!) and it'll be to do with keeping hormones balanced once I get pregnant. She's so lovely, and knows exactly what she's talking about so it's nice to have someone to talk to every week who understands everything. My therapist specialises in pcos, infertility and mcs (I only have the mc) 

She gave me a cd to listen to every day with hypnotic suggestions and then when I go she manipulates different spots on my feet depending on where in my cycle I am. 

It might be a placebo effect, but a couple of days after I started with her I felt my depression lift off. I was still sad but not overwhelmingy so. And every session I feel a bit more positive - and even excited! - about getting pregnant again. 

In a physical way, I definitely got more cm this month. No ewcm still, but definitely more of the watery one I do get during o (and that's got me pregnant three times so I guess it does the job lol). And my temps have been more stable too, they tended to jump up and down a bit :)


----------



## jumpingo

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I've just started this cycle so I've been going every week. They chat to you about your cycle and your ttc journey and from there check to see what needs to be worked on. So mine was positivity (I was really depressed after my second mc), getting quality cm (I've never had ewcm in my life!) and it'll be to do with keeping hormones balanced once I get pregnant. She's so lovely, and knows exactly what she's talking about so it's nice to have someone to talk to every week who understands everything. My therapist specialises in pcos, infertility and mcs (I only have the mc)
> 
> She gave me a cd to listen to every day with hypnotic suggestions and then when I go she manipulates different spots on my feet depending on where in my cycle I am.
> 
> It might be a placebo effect, but a couple of days after I started with her I felt my depression lift off. I was still sad but not overwhelmingy so. And every session I feel a bit more positive - and even excited! - about getting pregnant again.
> 
> In a physical way, I definitely got more cm this month. No ewcm still, but definitely more of the watery one I do get during o (and that's got me pregnant three times so I guess it does the job lol). And my temps have been more stable too, they tended to jump up and down a bit :)

that (still!) sounds fabulous! i imagine there are so many things we do that have some degree of placebo effects, but if you feel better (physically, emotionally, mentally, in any amount!) then i would say it's worth it!:thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Jump I have to go out soon but I'm all over your journal when I get home argh the one time I don't check your journal! You have given me hope maybe I will get some thing tomorrow since I tested today and looks negative. Still very cynical tho! So super happy for you! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

I wish I knew when I was gonna get my break the further away from the month I lost gets harder and harder :wacko:


----------



## Lilllian

Congrats Jump!! Wonderful BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

Jump do you want me to add you to the front page? I will only do it if you feel comfortable :thumbup:


----------



## Lilllian

Hi all, Sorry for going awol yesterday but I felt pretty low after getting my hopes up and it always seems to happen on a Sunday! I went out with the family and had a brilliant day and feel so much better today, and more positive. I have just looked at dates for getting pregnant in April and looks like I would be close to having a new year baby, and although I thought not ideal at first, the more I think about it, the more I think it is quite an exciting time to have a baby!

AF still has not arrived for me BUT i know I def NOT pregnant - took one last test this morning and BFN but i knew that anyway! The good news is that my LP has extended from 10 days to at least 11 days! Going to up my vit b6 this month to 100mg a day.

Wanting, good luck with the testing!!!!

Emma, when are you testing? EDIT: I see you started! good luck :thumbup:

Myheart, sorry about AF but looks like we will be close again to test next month. i have the same LP length as you -10 days- started Vitb6 this month and it has lengthened! :thumbup:


----------



## jumpingo

jumpingo said:


> wanting, i'm so hesitant to put up the bfp next to my name, but, what the hell, right?!:wacko:




wantingagirl said:


> Jump do you want me to add you to the front page? I will only do it if you feel comfortable :thumbup:

i am trying to be positive, so...sure! (hurry, before i change my mind!:haha:)


----------



## wantingagirl

jumpingo said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> wanting, i'm so hesitant to put up the bfp next to my name, but, what the hell, right?!:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Jump do you want me to add you to the front page? I will only do it if you feel comfortable :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i am trying to be positive, so...sure! (hurry, before i change my mind!:haha:)Click to expand...

Done :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Lilllian said:


> Hi all, Sorry for going awol yesterday but I felt pretty low after getting my hopes up and it always seems to happen on a Sunday! I went out with the family and had a brilliant day and feel so much better today, and more positive. I have just looked at dates for getting pregnant in April and looks like I would be close to having a new year baby, and although I thought not ideal at first, the more I think about it, the more I think it is quite an exciting time to have a baby!
> 
> AF still has not arrived for me BUT i know I def NOT pregnant - took one last test this morning and BFN but i knew that anyway! The good news is that my LP has extended from 10 days to at least 11 days! Going to up my vit b6 this month to 100mg a day.
> 
> Wanting, good luck with the testing!!!!
> 
> Emma, when are you testing? EDIT: I see you started! good luck :thumbup:
> 
> Myheart, sorry about AF but looks like we will be close again to test next month. i have the same LP length as you -10 days- started Vitb6 this month and it has lengthened! :thumbup:

Thanks Hun...... I'm just preparing myself for AF you know when you just know lol. Great way to look at it if I conceive next cycle I will have a first week in January baby :thumbup: I'm always down at this point as nearly end of cycle after afs here I'll pick myself up again. That's fab about your LP Hun and glad you had a good day yesterday! Sometimes I feel like I'm on here too much!! Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Wanting, my husband told me off yesterday and said I was obsessing too much about it all and needed to stay off the net- that lasted long - ha ha- it is just so nice to chat with others that understand! I knew that it would just take me 24 hours and I would feel better. That initial disappointment is so hard to take, but it doesn't last long.

You are still in the running! Funnily enough I didn't feel pregnant last cycle and I was (chemical), and this cycle I did and wasn't -:dohh:


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies, 

So have decided to bite the bullet and try even though the redundancy is looming... might take awhile so why not I say.

I got a positive OPK on the evening 19th Mar, I usually get ov pain but don't remember getting any this time so not sure if I did actually O or not. The OPK was negative the next morning so do I count that as 1dpo or do I count a few days after getting the positive as 1dpo..? 

I have no symptoms so I'm guessing I'm out, but I'm trying to stay hopeful because well you never know do you... LOL


----------



## SilasLove

Dang, I got behind! I was doing so well too. 

I'm pretty sure I O'ed already or who knows? I took opk yesterday and this morning and they were not really even close to being positive...what does that mean? Why do I do this to myself?? :wacko: and I was doing so good!

As for an introduction; I am 25 and OH is 28. We have two children who are 5 & 4. I am a Developmental Assistant and work with the mentally handicapped. I have a pretty stressful job, but it can be rewarding at times as well. 

I had mirena for over 4 years, just got it out in September 2014 and have been TTC since November. We have had no success yet, and my cycles are still pretty irregular. I'm new to the TTC world as we didn't necessarily "try" for our first two children, but I was also 19 & 20 when we conceived them.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies I tested today at 13dpo and BFN. I figured it would be with my temp drop this morning. So now I'm just waiting on AF. FX'd for everyone else.


----------



## jumpingo

SilasLove said:


> Dang, I got behind! I was doing so well too.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I O'ed already or who knows? I took opk yesterday and this morning and they were not really even close to being positive...what does that mean? Why do I do this to myself?? :wacko: and I was doing so good!
> 
> As for an introduction; I am 25 and OH is 28. We have two children who are 5 & 4. I am a Developmental Assistant and work with the mentally handicapped. I have a pretty stressful job, but it can be rewarding at times as well.
> 
> I had mirena for over 4 years, just got it out in September 2014 and have been TTC since November. We have had no success yet, and my cycles are still pretty irregular. I'm new to the TTC world as we didn't necessarily "try" for our first two children, but I was also 19 & 20 when we conceived them.

and i see you just got married...? <3 congrats!!:mrgreen:


----------



## SilasLove

Yes! Thank you! After 3 and 1/2 year engagement I finally married him. :haha:


----------



## Lilllian

SilasLove said:


> Yes! Thank you! After 3 and 1/2 year engagement I finally married him. :haha:

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Lilllian

I am 37, my husband is 34 (cradle snatcher) and have a 3 year old girl and a 1 year old boy (nearly 2). They are both amazing! I am a stay at home Mum :) 

Just wish we had started having kids earlier as I don't want to stop having babies! I am a twin so you never know I may have two on the next cycle:oneofeach:


----------



## wantingagirl

Be back soon to catch up! Nipping to bank 

You girls and our chats really cheer me up :thumbup:


----------



## c beary83

Oh my goodness - I think I can see pink!!!

If they are evaps, they are pretty evil.

First is the dried one from 7 this morning (the blue but at the end has fallen off as I've been handling it so much :haha:)

Next is the one I've just taken at the nine minute mark
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150323_114158~2.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 19









IMG_20150323_114532~2.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## c beary83

This is the worst month for me as I've been really depressed with it all so eating loads of crap and drinking too much


----------



## c beary83

A frer doesn't lie does it?

At the three minute mark:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150323_120009~2.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Natilly20

Cbeary I totally see them on all your tests!!  xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see it Cbeary! Xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Cbeary :bfp::bfp::bfp:

congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MemmaJ

Congrats cbeary..!! 
How are you doing Lillian?


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats cbeary!


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> A frer doesn't lie does it?
> 
> At the three minute mark:

I can't ever see on my tablet, Can't wait to look from my phone :). Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## cnswilliams

Lilllian said:


> Hi all, Sorry for going awol yesterday but I felt pretty low after getting my hopes up and it always seems to happen on a Sunday! I went out with the family and had a brilliant day and feel so much better today, and more positive. I have just looked at dates for getting pregnant in April and looks like I would be close to having a new year baby, and although I thought not ideal at first, the more I think about it, the more I think it is quite an exciting time to have a baby!
> 
> AF still has not arrived for me BUT i know I def NOT pregnant - took one last test this morning and BFN but i knew that anyway! The good news is that my LP has extended from 10 days to at least 11 days! Going to up my vit b6 this month to 100mg a day.
> 
> Wanting, good luck with the testing!!!!
> 
> Emma, when are you testing? EDIT: I see you started! good luck :thumbup:
> 
> Myheart, sorry about AF but looks like we will be close again to test next month. i have the same LP length as you -10 days- started Vitb6 this month and it has lengthened! :thumbup:

:hugs: I know how you feel, I had to step away too :(. Glad your back :). And YAY for longer luteal phase :).


----------



## Lilllian

MemmaJ said:


> Congrats cbeary..!!
> How are you doing Lillian?

Good today thanks, how are you?

I still have no AF but think my LP has been lengthened by vitb6 I have been taking since cycle day 1. I am 11dpo now and it is usually 10 days. The only other explantation is a late BFP like last month and It turns into a chemical. Would just rather AF came now and I can move on :wacko:


----------



## Leann83

Wow this tread moves fast!! Ladies I need some help! I've well and truly turned into the crazy lady I swore I wouldn't :nope: It's CD26 and I POAS on an IC yest morning and this morning and while it's negative, I *think* I saw a shadow of a second line on it... if I twist and turn and look at it from all angles! Buuut, I'm 99% sure that my mind just knows where this second line should be and I'm hallucinating it as I just want it to be there! Ugh I'm tormenting myself and now want to go buy a frer when really I should just wait another couple of days to see if AF shows. Think I just need a virtual slap and be told to woman up and hold off :haha:

...Sorry for the crazy rant :flower:


----------



## Leann83

Congrats cbeary! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## c beary83

cnswilliams said:


> Okay ladies, I stopped following once the thread hit around 50 pages because I was feeling so discouraged BUT then I got cross hairs on FF! I finally ovulated! (I think) Only I am not sure if I am in TWW or not. I didn't have any fertile signs when I finally did ovulate after the failed attempt. Who wants to look at my chart and help me decide if I am a "Crazy March tester" or a "Crazy March tester moving on to April"?

Hi cnswilliams! Your chart suggests that you ovulate on cd20 because of temps, but going off cm and opks, I would say 18 or 19 - so you could still be a crazy march tester!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## c beary83

Lilllian said:


> MemmaJ said:
> 
> 
> Congrats cbeary..!!
> How are you doing Lillian?
> 
> Good today thanks, how are you?
> 
> I still have no AF but think my LP has been lengthened by vitb6 I have been taking since cycle day 1. I am 11dpo now and it is usually 10 days. The only other explantation is a late BFP like last month and It turns into a chemical. Would just rather AF came now and I can move on :wacko:Click to expand...

Hey Lillian- have you tried taking linseeds? I have been having a table spoon a day (mainly to help with my ibs) and it seems to have given me an extra day on my leutal phase


----------



## Chimpette

SS - feeling AF type cramps

Has anyone else been feeling these..?


----------



## emma4g63

Wow congrats cbeary knew it was bfp !! 

Lillian glad ur bk on..i could tell u were low as iv been there before..little thinking time and takin the positive about ur lp is good :))
Were all here in it together hun xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Leann83 said:


> Wow this tread moves fast!! Ladies I need some help! I've well and truly turned into the crazy lady I swore I wouldn't :nope: It's CD26 and I POAS on an IC yest morning and this morning and while it's negative, I *think* I saw a shadow of a second line on it... if I twist and turn and look at it from all angles! Buuut, I'm 99% sure that my mind just knows where this second line should be and I'm hallucinating it as I just want it to be there! Ugh I'm tormenting myself and now want to go buy a frer when really I should just wait another couple of days to see if AF shows. Think I just need a virtual slap and be told to woman up and hold off :haha:
> 
> ...Sorry for the crazy rant :flower:


Any piccies hun ???lol id virtual slap u but im testing from 4dpo so im crazier haha


----------



## Lilllian

c beary83 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MemmaJ said:
> 
> 
> Congrats cbeary..!!
> How are you doing Lillian?
> 
> Good today thanks, how are you?
> 
> I still have no AF but think my LP has been lengthened by vitb6 I have been taking since cycle day 1. I am 11dpo now and it is usually 10 days. The only other explantation is a late BFP like last month and It turns into a chemical. Would just rather AF came now and I can move on :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Lillian- have you tried taking linseeds? I have been having a table spoon a day (mainly to help with my ibs) and it seems to have given me an extra day on my leutal phaseClick to expand...

ooh, no I haven't! thanks, i will look into that! :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

mzhwd said:


> Hey ladies I tested today at 13dpo and BFN. I figured it would be with my temp drop this morning. So now I'm just waiting on AF. FX'd for everyone else.

I'm so sorry, hugs to you and fx for next cycle xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Am I going mad? original and the tweak of it. Arrggghhh!! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







11dpo original.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 22









11dpo 2pm.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Leann83

emma4g63 said:


> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> Wow this tread moves fast!! Ladies I need some help! I've well and truly turned into the crazy lady I swore I wouldn't :nope: It's CD26 and I POAS on an IC yest morning and this morning and while it's negative, I *think* I saw a shadow of a second line on it... if I twist and turn and look at it from all angles! Buuut, I'm 99% sure that my mind just knows where this second line should be and I'm hallucinating it as I just want it to be there! Ugh I'm tormenting myself and now want to go buy a frer when really I should just wait another couple of days to see if AF shows. Think I just need a virtual slap and be told to woman up and hold off :haha:
> 
> ...Sorry for the crazy rant :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Any piccies hun ???lol id virtual slap u but im testing from 4dpo so im crazier hahaClick to expand...

Yep, here's one I've just done and taken apart :haha: :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Leann83

Lilllian said:


> Am I going mad? original and the tweak of it. Arrggghhh!! :wacko:

Lillian I see something! :flower: hope those lines get nice and dark for you!


----------



## Lilllian

Leann83 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> Wow this tread moves fast!! Ladies I need some help! I've well and truly turned into the crazy lady I swore I wouldn't :nope: It's CD26 and I POAS on an IC yest morning and this morning and while it's negative, I *think* I saw a shadow of a second line on it... if I twist and turn and look at it from all angles! Buuut, I'm 99% sure that my mind just knows where this second line should be and I'm hallucinating it as I just want it to be there! Ugh I'm tormenting myself and now want to go buy a frer when really I should just wait another couple of days to see if AF shows. Think I just need a virtual slap and be told to woman up and hold off :haha:
> 
> ...Sorry for the crazy rant :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Any piccies hun ???lol id virtual slap u but im testing from 4dpo so im crazier hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, here's one I've just done and taken apart :haha: :blush:Click to expand...

Hi Leann, as you can see I am just as bad :dohh: That's is why we are all in this thread together :hugs:

I am rubbish at seeing lines on anything but frers (or made up ones on my own tests :dohh:)but I'm sure others will spot something-good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Lilllian

Ident version ....
 



Attached Files:







step0001-1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Natilly20

Lillian I see lines! Good luck, keep the tests coming !! xx


----------



## Lilllian

one more better pic..
 



Attached Files:







11spotweaked.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Chimpette

Lillian can definitely see lines..!

Hope this is it for you xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I defo see lines on there Lillian! 

Emma what you like :haha:I have tested before at 1dpo :rofl:

I feel out but will that stop me from testing? 

I have my monitor pregnancy test sticks that I think it will ask for tomorrow. If it's negative should I still get some frers? Xx


----------



## Lilllian

I see the line but I am thinking even if it is a BFP that it will be a chemical, so late on and you can hardly see in the RL. Not good for 11dpo. I know that seems rather negative but I am not getting hopes up again!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

There's definitely a line there!!! And if you've just implanted at 9dpo - which is completely normal - it would explain the faint line. Keep testing!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl 2 said:


> There's definitely a line there!!! And if you've just implanted at 9dpo - which is completely normal - it would explain the faint line. Keep testing!!!!!!! :)

Well I did mention on a saturday post that I woke up in middle of the Friday night with a sharp 'pain' on my left ovary area and although not quite pain, it was uncomfortable enough to wake me. That would have been 8/9dpo. I was surprised as I never get any pain/feelings like that usually and it's not like I was looking out for it as it was the middle of the night. i am having cramps from 6dpo. I am very confused. I do have more symptoms this time though :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Lillian I had a very hard squinter on a superdrug test at 11dpo so definitely don't count yourself out but im like that too. 

bundle can clarify we were pregnant together at the same time im sure your lines were quite faint weren't they and mine were super strong at 10dpo and im sure we had a conversation about how dark mines were and even on my journal people were like twins! I lost the baby so I think line strength mean nothing its more about the progression :hugs:

Leanne have you tried a pink test ive never tried a blue dye. hoping its bfp for you I definitely see a line tho!

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Lilllian said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> There's definitely a line there!!! And if you've just implanted at 9dpo - which is completely normal - it would explain the faint line. Keep testing!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Well I did mention on a saturday post that I woke up in middle of the Friday night with a sharp 'pain' on my left ovary area and although not quite pain, it was uncomfortable enough to wake me. That would have been 8/9dpo. I was surprised as I never get any pain/feelings like that usually and it's not like I was looking out for it as it was the middle of the night. i am having cramps from 6dpo. I am very confused. I do have more symptoms this time though :thumbup:Click to expand...

I had this pain for most of yesterday really tired with a sore head that im thinking might be implantation but knowing me probably not!


----------



## Leann83

wantingagirl said:


> Lillian I had a very hard squinter on a superdrug test at 11dpo so definitely don't count yourself out but im like that too.
> 
> bundle can clarify we were pregnant together at the same time im sure your lines were quite faint weren't they and mine were super strong at 10dpo and im sure we had a conversation about how dark mines were and even on my journal people were like twins! I lost the baby so I think line strength mean nothing its more about the progression :hugs:
> 
> Leanne have you tried a pink test ive never tried a blue dye. hoping its bfp for you I definitely see a line tho!
> 
> xxx

Thanks, I'm gonna pick up a frer today and use it in the morning :thumbup: hopefully I'll know then!


----------



## wantingagirl

heres mine:

My names Shona. Im 34 on may 1st hubby just turned 36 last Friday. I don't know where the time is going. My hubby is a manager at TT newly promoted! I work as a checkout operator at Tesco. I used to deal with car insurance in Newcastle and took a transfer back home to where we are now. Ive always worked in call centre so checkouts is a big change and a big loss in money but we are still better off back home. We got a new 4 bed house in the town centre with private housing. Im not keen on living here but we decided to move back for money and somewhere good for the kids to grow up. Once they are older we plan to relocate. 

I have 4 kids, one is my SS he has lived with me and hubby since he was 3 (its a very difficult relationship between each other) I have a son Cody who is nearly 6, a daughter Olivia who will be 3 in July and another daughter Erin who is 2 in June! yes really lol. I suffered a miscarriage at 6 weeks in feb 2011, my rainbow Olivia came after, a chemical in May 2014 and another loss in January this year at nearly 9 weeks. This baby had down syndrome. We await the genetic results. 

I hope this didn't bore you :haha: this is our 2nd proper cycle since the loss! I have a journal in my signature anyone is welcome to come say hi :)
 



Attached Files:







me 2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6









me.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6









3.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 3









wedding.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 8









brood.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantingagirl

oh and me with straight hair my hair is naturally curly if you hadn't figured look totally different straight!
 



Attached Files:







photo 4.JPG
File size: 73 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wantingagirl

Leann83 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Lillian I had a very hard squinter on a superdrug test at 11dpo so definitely don't count yourself out but im like that too.
> 
> bundle can clarify we were pregnant together at the same time im sure your lines were quite faint weren't they and mine were super strong at 10dpo and im sure we had a conversation about how dark mines were and even on my journal people were like twins! I lost the baby so I think line strength mean nothing its more about the progression :hugs:
> 
> Leanne have you tried a pink test ive never tried a blue dye. hoping its bfp for you I definitely see a line tho!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm gonna pick up a frer today and use it in the morning :thumbup: hopefully I'll know then!Click to expand...

ooooooooh testing buddies???


----------



## Lilllian

wantingagirl said:


> Lillian I had a very hard squinter on a superdrug test at 11dpo so definitely don't count yourself out but im like that too.
> 
> bundle can clarify we were pregnant together at the same time im sure your lines were quite faint weren't they and mine were super strong at 10dpo and im sure we had a conversation about how dark mines were and even on my journal people were like twins! I lost the baby so I think line strength mean nothing its more about the progression :hugs:
> 
> Leanne have you tried a pink test ive never tried a blue dye. hoping its bfp for you I definitely see a line tho!
> 
> xxx

Thanks so much! I need to hear this after the last 2 chemicals and never getting darker tests! 

I have def more symptoms- i never had bloating or cramps last 2 pregnancies and I was picking up the smells of meat cooking at a theme park yesterday- it's the only thing that made me still think i may be, but then did another test and nothing on it so just thought I was reading into things. I thought the bloating may be down to VitB6 but I am getting ovary aches too. 

Oh I really hope I just implanted late. Lots of sticky vibes please everybody!!:hugs:


----------



## c beary83

I definitely see the lines Lillian. Fingers crossed you implanted late :dust:


----------



## Leann83

wantingagirl said:


> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Lillian I had a very hard squinter on a superdrug test at 11dpo so definitely don't count yourself out but im like that too.
> 
> bundle can clarify we were pregnant together at the same time im sure your lines were quite faint weren't they and mine were super strong at 10dpo and im sure we had a conversation about how dark mines were and even on my journal people were like twins! I lost the baby so I think line strength mean nothing its more about the progression :hugs:
> 
> Leanne have you tried a pink test ive never tried a blue dye. hoping its bfp for you I definitely see a line tho!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm gonna pick up a frer today and use it in the morning :thumbup: hopefully I'll know then!Click to expand...
> 
> ooooooooh testing buddies???Click to expand...

Sounds good! Just have to find somewhere open after work to buy them! ha. Loving the intro idea, must do one when I'm at home.


----------



## Ladybumpkin

Hey ladies, thought i'd just upload my diary. Not temping so that could be one for next time, but this cycle we've used pre-seed everytime and I'm on trying to conceive vits. AF is due in 8 days.

Strong Positive opk Sunday 15th (CD 18) and EWCM
16th (cd 19, 1dpo) Heavy stretchy feeling in lower abdomen, odd feeling to stand straight.
17th (cd 20, 2dpo) Constipated, feeling tired, flemmy, thick mouth walls, creamy cm
18th (cd21, 3dpo) Metallic taste in mouth, tooth bleeding. Felt too hot and still had issues above.
19th (cd22, 4dpo) Crappy cold waking up really bunged up. Sore throat. Sniffy nose that disappears by lunch. Some lower twinges and nausea. Very thirsty. Creamy lotion cm and soft cervix. Very spongy feeling up there.
20th (cd23, 5dpo) Twinge on right side of hip that stops me for a second. Metallic taste when sat in assembly (bleeding?) Tickly dry cough started pm and constipation pains.
21st (cd24, 6dpo) Some spotting notices, brown cm blobs.
22nd (cd25, 7dpo) Some breast pain left, very hungry, bleeding teeth in pm
23rd (cd 26, 8dpo) Light twinges, small stain of brown cm in knickers. Stressful day at work!


----------



## emma4g63

Lillian looooaddss of sticky vibes !!!really hope that line darkens !!!

Wag love ur piccies...

Leanne keep ur tests comin :))


----------



## wantingagirl

Leann83 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Lillian I had a very hard squinter on a superdrug test at 11dpo so definitely don't count yourself out but im like that too.
> 
> bundle can clarify we were pregnant together at the same time im sure your lines were quite faint weren't they and mine were super strong at 10dpo and im sure we had a conversation about how dark mines were and even on my journal people were like twins! I lost the baby so I think line strength mean nothing its more about the progression :hugs:
> 
> Leanne have you tried a pink test ive never tried a blue dye. hoping its bfp for you I definitely see a line tho!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm gonna pick up a frer today and use it in the morning :thumbup: hopefully I'll know then!Click to expand...
> 
> ooooooooh testing buddies???Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good! Just have to find somewhere open after work to buy them! ha. Loving the intro idea, must do one when I'm at home.Click to expand...

Defo do one Hun! What time are you testing? I'm going Into town in the morning. I thought I would temp In the morning before deciding whether I would test but who am I kidding?! Eh Emma?!!! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Lillian looooaddss of sticky vibes !!!really hope that line darkens !!!
> 
> Wag love ur piccies...
> 
> Leanne keep ur tests comin :))

Thanks hunni :thumbup: my fave is my wedding pic obviously the pic of me and not my kids! :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Ladybumpkin said:


> Hey ladies, thought i'd just upload my diary. Not temping so that could be one for next time, but this cycle we've used pre-seed everytime and I'm on trying to conceive vits. AF is due in 8 days.
> 
> Strong Positive opk Sunday 15th (CD 18) and EWCM
> 16th (cd 19, 1dpo) Heavy stretchy feeling in lower abdomen, odd feeling to stand straight.
> 17th (cd 20, 2dpo) Constipated, feeling tired, flemmy, thick mouth walls, creamy cm
> 18th (cd21, 3dpo) Metallic taste in mouth, tooth bleeding. Felt too hot and still had issues above.
> 19th (cd22, 4dpo) Crappy cold waking up really bunged up. Sore throat. Sniffy nose that disappears by lunch. Some lower twinges and nausea. Very thirsty. Creamy lotion cm and soft cervix. Very spongy feeling up there.
> 20th (cd23, 5dpo) Twinge on right side of hip that stops me for a second. Metallic taste when sat in assembly (bleeding?) Tickly dry cough started pm and constipation pains.
> 21st (cd24, 6dpo) Some spotting notices, brown cm blobs.
> 22nd (cd25, 7dpo) Some breast pain left, very hungry, bleeding teeth in pm
> 23rd (cd 26, 8dpo) Light twinges, small stain of brown cm in knickers. Stressful day at work!

Fx this is ur month hunni!!! Xx


----------



## Ladybumpkin

Ahh thank you! Wishing and hoping <3


----------



## emma4g63

Lol wag!!!! Whoopp for testing..m
5dpo and i just peed in a cup lol...ill start my testing thread tommorow me think !!:


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Lol wag!!!! Whoopp for testing..m
> 5dpo and i just peed in a cup lol...ill start my testing thread tommorow me think !!:

I shall be stalking tomorrow as usual. Maybe I will start my own altho I don't know if I can afford to test loads as binned my ic's :haha: xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ladybumpkin said:


> Ahh thank you! Wishing and hoping <3

Me too!


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Lol wag!!!! Whoopp for testing..m
> 5dpo and i just peed in a cup lol...ill start my testing thread tommorow me think !!:
> 
> I shall be stalking tomorrow as usual. Maybe I will start my own altho I don't know if I can afford to test loads as binned my ic's :haha: xxClick to expand...



Well i did tell u that was a bad move !!!:haha:


----------



## c beary83

Good luck Emma!


----------



## c beary83

Wanting- didn't you get the tests out of the bin?

You can always order some more next day delivery from Amazon :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

c beary83 said:


> Good luck Emma!

Thanks cbeary totally looking forward to seein ur lines tommorow :))


----------



## wantingagirl

Haha I was thinking about it! :haha: salvaged a few from top bfn today and not feelin anything thinking I'm out buy off to buy decent tests tomorrow :dohh: what is wrong with me I can't help myself :haha:

In my defence is always buy 4 frers one for each day on the last 4 days. 

Haha....... Cbeary I won't be buying ic's ever again I hate them with a passion think will order frers to come for 10-11dpo each month can totally read them ones! There's no such thing as next day delivery up here, next day delivery is the equivalent to 5 days here! :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Unless ic's aren't that bad and I just think they are cos it's now showing me what I want it to :shrug::haha:

I know I want to see what my temp does first before I waste money tomorrow but I'm not sure if I can with hold not testing with a better test


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to seeing lots of tests ladies, sending lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Leann83

I was thinking about 8am wag? Buuut went to two chemists and neither sold frers! So had to get a brand called 'accurate'. It's a blue dye one as well tho! :( I've a feeling that I'm out, the optimism from earlier has disappeared somewhere!


----------



## wantingagirl

xxmyheartxx said:


> Looking forward to seeing lots of tests ladies, sending lots of baby dust xxx

I'll be with you soon Hun!


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> Haha I was thinking about it! :haha: salvaged a few from top bfn today and not feelin anything thinking I'm out buy off to buy decent tests tomorrow :dohh: what is wrong with me I can't help myself :haha:
> 
> In my defence is always buy 4 frers one for each day on the last 4 days.
> 
> Haha....... Cbeary I won't be buying ic's ever again I hate them with a passion think will order frers to come for 10-11dpo each month can totally read them ones! There's no such thing as next day delivery up here, next day delivery is the equivalent to 5 days here! :haha:

You're only 8dpo - don't feel out yet!


----------



## wantingagirl

Leanne argh hate it when that happens looking forward to your test tomorrow. Don't feel out Hun although I should take my own advice huh :dohh:

Cbeary thanks Hun I just get like that cos I see so many people with an 8-9dpo bfp. 
I'm either 8-9 dpo. I was marked down as 9dpo but FF changed it at 3dpo due to my temp but I dried up after this first peak day I'm pretty certain I'm 9dpo today I used the converter and it put me back to 9dpo as I didn't wake up at normal temp time but seemingly people are telling me converter is bad, what would you all say girls on that info? 

Can you imagine doing a dpo all over again :rofl:


----------



## jumpingo

oh my gosh, you ladies crack me up!!:rofl:



emma4g63 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I shall be stalking tomorrow as usual. Maybe I will start my own altho I don't know if I can afford to test loads as binned my ic's :haha: xx
> 
> Well i did tell u that was a bad move !!!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:



wantingagirl said:


> Unless ic's aren't that bad and I just think they are cos it's now showing me what I want it to :shrug::haha:
> 
> I know I want to see what my temp does first before I waste money tomorrow but I'm not sure if I can with hold not testing with a better test

i have had decent luck with Wondfos...obivously they can't solve the "not showing me what i want problem":haha: but i can't afford to spend on FRERs what i would given the number of tests i take! and temping does NOT stop one from testing early. prime specimen, right here!:blush::rofl:


----------



## SilasLove

Lots of veey watery cm today...was ewcm yesterday....:shrug: 

I'm useless with this.


----------



## cnswilliams

Lilllian said:


> one more better pic..

I can see a line on this one! On my tablet too which is really hard to see squinters on! :happydance:


----------



## cnswilliams

Lilllian said:


> I see the line but I am thinking even if it is a BFP that it will be a chemical, so late on and you can hardly see in the RL. Not good for 11dpo. I know that seems rather negative but I am not getting hopes up again!

11 dpo can still be early if you think about the window of implantation! Last month I obsessed over FF charts trying to find ones that looked like mine and there were TONS of charts that didn't get BFP until 14 dpo and no chemicals! Its not over until its over! Stay positive :) (Easier said than done as I am the QUEEN of self pitty!). I'm cheering for you!!


----------



## cnswilliams

c beary83 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I stopped following once the thread hit around 50 pages because I was feeling so discouraged BUT then I got cross hairs on FF! I finally ovulated! (I think) Only I am not sure if I am in TWW or not. I didn't have any fertile signs when I finally did ovulate after the failed attempt. Who wants to look at my chart and help me decide if I am a "Crazy March tester" or a "Crazy March tester moving on to April"?
> 
> Hi cnswilliams! Your chart suggests that you ovulate on cd20 because of temps, but going off cm and opks, I would say 18 or 19 - so you could still be a crazy march tester!
> 
> Good luck :dust:Click to expand...

So if your chart looked like mine, when would you "say" you were going to start testing?


----------



## jumpingo

cnswilliams said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I stopped following once the thread hit around 50 pages because I was feeling so discouraged BUT then I got cross hairs on FF! I finally ovulated! (I think) Only I am not sure if I am in TWW or not. I didn't have any fertile signs when I finally did ovulate after the failed attempt. Who wants to look at my chart and help me decide if I am a "Crazy March tester" or a "Crazy March tester moving on to April"?
> 
> Hi cnswilliams! Your chart suggests that you ovulate on cd20 because of temps, but going off cm and opks, I would say 18 or 19 - so you could still be a crazy march tester!
> 
> Good luck :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> So if your chart looked like mine, when would you "say" you were going to start testing?Click to expand...


cm and OPKs do a good job of giving a "heeeyyy:wave: you're ovulating soon" signal, but the temp shift is the only thing that confirms you ovulated, so i am guessing FF has it right, with O day being cd20. i would "say" i'll try to wait until 12 or 14dpo, but by 9 or 10 i'd be peeing on sticks!:haha:

based just on the january 27 chart, FF is probably telling you to wait until 15 dpo to test (unless you have other cycles that are just not visible to us on your main FF page) but i would say overlay all the charts you have and watch to see if your february 27 chart does anything different than those. spikes and dips in the LP are pretty normal, but anything different than other bfn cycles is always encouraging!:thumbup:


----------



## Lilllian

cnswilliams said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> I see the line but I am thinking even if it is a BFP that it will be a chemical, so late on and you can hardly see in the RL. Not good for 11dpo. I know that seems rather negative but I am not getting hopes up again!
> 
> 11 dpo can still be early if you think about the window of implantation! Last month I obsessed over FF charts trying to find ones that looked like mine and there were TONS of charts that didn't get BFP until 14 dpo and no chemicals! Its not over until its over! Stay positive :) (Easier said than done as I am the QUEEN of self pitty!). I'm cheering for you!!Click to expand...

Thank you!! I know it sounds negative but i don't think this one is going to stick. i just don't really understand what is happening? This is the 3rd time in a row and I had no problems with my first 2 pregnancies. I got faint BFPs at 9dpo and went darker the next day, these tests are like last month and the month before. A squinter of a line.

I realised last night that I could see a squinter (on photo only) of a line at 8dpo on Friday (pics on my pregnancy test page) and therefore I must have implanted earlier than 9dpo. These tests are too light at 12dpo today. I know there have been people to get late positives etc but I do wonder sometimes if they got their ovulation dates right. I also think i implanted at 6 days as I had some symptoms from 7dpo and it makes more sense. Bleugh! 

The line is barely there too. no better than yesterday. The only difference this time is the bloating and cramps but I am wondering if that is the vitamins I am taking this month? Anyone take B6 and get bloating?

Thanks all.


----------



## c beary83

I don't think mine is sticking either Lillian - I had really bad cramps last night and no progression in the line this morning :cry:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lilllian said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> I see the line but I am thinking even if it is a BFP that it will be a chemical, so late on and you can hardly see in the RL. Not good for 11dpo. I know that seems rather negative but I am not getting hopes up again!
> 
> 11 dpo can still be early if you think about the window of implantation! Last month I obsessed over FF charts trying to find ones that looked like mine and there were TONS of charts that didn't get BFP until 14 dpo and no chemicals! Its not over until its over! Stay positive :) (Easier said than done as I am the QUEEN of self pitty!). I'm cheering for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I know it sounds negative but i don't think this one is going to stick. i just don't really understand what is happening? This is the 3rd time in a row and I had no problems with my first 2 pregnancies. I got faint BFPs at 9dpo and went darker the next day, these tests are like last month and the month before. A squinter of a line.
> 
> I realised last night that I could see a squinter (on photo only) of a line at 8dpo on Friday (pics on my pregnancy test page) and therefore I must have implanted earlier than 9dpo. These tests are too light at 12dpo today. I know there have been people to get late positives etc but I do wonder sometimes if they got their ovulation dates right. I also think i implanted at 6 days as I had some symptoms from 7dpo and it makes more sense. Bleugh!
> 
> The line is barely there too. no better than yesterday. The only difference this time is the bloating and cramps but I am wondering if that is the vitamins I am taking this month? Anyone take B6 and get bloating?
> 
> Thanks all.Click to expand...

:( I'm sorry you're feeling a bit less positive, it's really hard after you've had bad experiences isn't it? And it's hard when you have a gut feeling something is wrong and people just say 'keep positive' - even though I know they do it in the best possible way, it's sometimes hard to hear when you know something isn't right because it feels no one believes you lol. So all I'm going to say is - I hope time will prove different and that you do have a tiny bean snuggling in!!! 

Thinking of all the testers today... Good luck!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

wantingagirl said:


> Haha I was thinking about it! :haha: salvaged a few from top bfn today and not feelin anything thinking I'm out buy off to buy decent tests tomorrow :dohh: what is wrong with me I can't help myself :haha:
> 
> In my defence is always buy 4 frers one for each day on the last 4 days.
> 
> Haha....... Cbeary I won't be buying ic's ever again I hate them with a passion think will order frers to come for 10-11dpo each month can totally read them ones! There's no such thing as next day delivery up here, next day delivery is the equivalent to 5 days here! :haha:

Haha I did this once too!!! But I must have known that Id regret it as I first - very carefully - put them all in a plastic bag and tied it, THEN put them in the bin. So the rescue mission wasn't too bad! Lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Another bfn from me this morning, but only 8dpo. Earliest I've ever shown a positive has been 9dpo and that was with implantation cramps at 5-6dpo. 

I had really strong twinges yesterday morning and quite dull cramps all last night. With my slight increase in temp today, can't help but feel a teeny weeny (who am I kidding? A hell lot!!) hopeful today. I hope it's not a cruel trick!!!!! If it was implantation cramps, then I guess I'll start showing positive Thursday at the earliest and most likely Friday or Saturday.... Come on, days, go quickly!!!


----------



## Lilllian

c beary83 said:


> I don't think mine is sticking either Lillian - I had really bad cramps last night and no progression in the line this morning :cry:

I'm sorry to hear you feel you are out :hugs: I think the worst thing about all this is the hope you get. Not to say you are out yet- we are still early days and you are likely to have implanted later- i just think i implanted 6 days ago, so I don't feel like that is right for me. 

I got lots of cramps with my successful pregnancies, just the uterus getting ready :thumbup:


----------



## Lilllian

Thanks all.[/QUOTE]

:( I'm sorry you're feeling a bit less positive, it's really hard after you've had bad experiences isn't it? And it's hard when you have a gut feeling something is wrong and people just say 'keep positive' - even though I know they do it in the best possible way, it's sometimes hard to hear when you know something isn't right because it feels no one believes you lol. So all I'm going to say is - I hope time will prove different and that you do have a tiny bean snuggling in!!! 

Thinking of all the testers today... Good luck!!![/QUOTE]

Thank you :flower: I am not going to test anymore and just see what nature does :thumbup:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Lillian, hang in there. I really hope you're wrong about this -- in all my successful pregnancies I've had moments when I've been 100% sure that the baby was gone and I was just waiting for the inevitable. Only time will tell, which is a woefully inadequate thing to say and no comfort at all. :hugs:

c beary, Lillian's right -- cramping's a very good sign. What are the Line Gods telling you this morning?

WAG, any hopeful symptoms? Have you officially started to test yet or are you still sub rosa?

Me I'm 8dpo today and driving myself nuts. Hoping to hold out to Friday.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

c beary83 said:


> I don't think mine is sticking either Lillian - I had really bad cramps last night and no progression in the line this morning :cry:

I'm sorry your bean is making you worry, cbeary :( 

For what it's worth, cramps are usually a good sign (unless they come with bleeding) so don't lose hope just yet. Are you testing every day? Because it's so much harder to see progression like that. Before it was really easy, but I think they're putting less dye in tests now so the differences between tests is huge! Which then leads to wonky progressions. 

Another thing is... Have you let your tests dry fully before comparing? My friend kept getting lighter lines every day and freaking out but once the tests were fully dry she could see the progression and she's know 7 weeks and has seen baby's hb! Lines get really deep purple once dry so when you compare with a 'fresh' test at 10 mins it's not accurate. Wait for a couple of hours after testing to compare :)

Good luck! Praying for your sticky bean!!!


----------



## Leann83

BFN for me so expecting AF in the next few days... Strangely I *think* I'm actually ok with it. On to cycle #2!

:dust: to everyone testing today or over the next few days!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Leann83 said:


> BFN for me so expecting AF in the next few days... Strangely I *think* I'm actually ok with it. On to cycle #2!
> 
> :dust: to everyone testing today or over the next few days!

Sorry for your bfn. Hopefully the witch will stay away and you'll get a nice surprise :) Love your positive attitude!!! Xxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Morning ladies, wishing you all lots of luck! Hoping to see lots of bfps, im so bored of af already, am really heavy at the moment Grrr, ive decided im not ordering any tests until im 7dpo(hopefully anyway lol)
Sending lots of positive thoughts and loads of baby dust xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks! 

Bfn for me today. 

Next month I'm holding off and ordering online proper tests to arrive either 10-11 dpo 12dpo if I can manage if but doubtful :haha:

I'm also just waiting for af now 

Xx


----------



## jumpingo

wanting, BOOOOOO!!:sad1:

but you're 9dpo? still pppppppllleennnntty of time for a bfp!:thumbup:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

wantingagirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Bfn for me today.
> 
> Next month I'm holding off and ordering online proper tests to arrive either 10-11 dpo 12dpo if I can manage if but doubtful :haha:
> 
> I'm also just waiting for af now
> 
> Xx

Boo!! But i agree with jumpingo, you're still in the game!! :)


----------



## wantingagirl

jumpingo said:


> wanting, BOOOOOO!!:sad1:
> 
> but you're 9dpo? still pppppppllleennnntty of time for a bfp!:thumbup:

Thanks Hun but my bfp have always been 9-10 dpo. Plus I feel out this month leg and tummy cramp now and quite a bit of ewcm today which usually signals af in a few days time. I'm fed up of trying already lol. 

Another cycle away from my loss another cycle closer to my would be due date:nope: but I need to stop thinking like that. 

I'm working tonight too argh this is gonna be brutal. 

In my 2ww I woke up at not my normal temp time. If I used the temp it changed my ovulation date so I'm 9dpo today if I used the converter which I'm not that sure if it's reliable I am 10dpo today xx


----------



## emma4g63

Wag hun ur still in ..i kno how hard ttc after a loss is....im c4 after mmc and getting anxoius now epec after 2 chemicals but theres hope for us both and our rainbows hunny !! 

How ur feelin is totally normal..my due date is still in my head..may 23rd ill be very down :(( passes my mind alot but only can look forward hunny...

Were in it together and praying its ur month hun xxx


Good luck to all you ladies testing today...myheart glad ur ok and hoping to have strong will power lol next cycle !

Leanne good luck with cycle 2 hunny really hope its ur month to xx

Cbeary only positive sticky thoughts ur way hunny im sure youll see a fab line !! 

Lillian hang in there too hun....really glad ur lp is extended tho as if this isnt ur cycle im sure next one will.

Hopin girl plenty time too hunny. ..xx hoping to see lines soon 

Hope i havnt missed anyone on lunch at work ..

Mine was bfn this morn but 6dpo lol !!
Ill start my testing thread tommorow xx


Babbbbyyyy dussttt for us alll xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Emma, I really hope this is your cycle :) This is my 2nd after my 2nd mc and my 6th after my 1st :( Baby would've been due next month so I can feel that date looming. It's going to be hard no matter what, but I really hope I can at least get through it with my rainbow bean snuggled up in my belly! 

No cramps at all today apart from a very short time this morning so now worried they were all in my head :( need to find a way to stay positive!! Hopefully my temps will be nice and high tomorrow again :)


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Emma, I really hope this is your cycle :) This is my 2nd after my 2nd mc and my 6th after my 1st :( Baby would've been due next month so I can feel that date looming. It's going to be hard no matter what, but I really hope I can at least get through it with my rainbow bean snuggled up in my belly!
> 
> No cramps at all today apart from a very short time this morning so now worried they were all in my head :( need to find a way to stay positive!! Hopefully my temps will be nice and high tomorrow again :)

Thanks hun u too ! Wat dpo r u again ?? Im 6dpo got cramps tonight n like a stitch in side on n off 2day ..felt sicky but kno its too early...xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm 8dpo today. I usually get my bfp at 9dpo (with my son I was 11 but my test line was as dark as control line so I assume I would've shown a faint at 9dpo) but then again I usually get my cramps 5-6dpo, not 7-8 like now! So not holding my breath for a squinter tomorrow but hoping I'll see one on Thursday or Friday... I'm going to be so gutted if I'm not!!!


----------



## c beary83

wantingagirl said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> wanting, BOOOOOO!!:sad1:
> 
> but you're 9dpo? still pppppppllleennnntty of time for a bfp!:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Hun but my bfp have always been 9-10 dpo. Plus I feel out this month leg and tummy cramp now and quite a bit of ewcm today which usually signals af in a few days time. I'm fed up of trying already lol.
> 
> Another cycle away from my loss another cycle closer to my would be due date:nope: but I need to stop thinking like that.
> 
> I'm working tonight too argh this is gonna be brutal.
> 
> In my 2ww I woke up at not my normal temp time. If I used the temp it changed my ovulation date so I'm 9dpo today if I used the converter which I'm not that sure if it's reliable I am 10dpo today xxClick to expand...

I agree wanting- you're only 9dpo - still very early


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I'm 8dpo today. I usually get my bfp at 9dpo (with my son I was 11 but my test line was as dark as control line so I assume I would've shown a faint at 9dpo) but then again I usually get my cramps 5-6dpo, not 7-8 like now! So not holding my breath for a squinter tomorrow but hoping I'll see one on Thursday or Friday... I'm going to be so gutted if I'm not!!!

Good luck for tomorrow hoping. Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> Wag hun ur still in ..i kno how hard ttc after a loss is....im c4 after mmc and getting anxoius now epec after 2 chemicals but theres hope for us both and our rainbows hunny !!
> 
> How ur feelin is totally normal..my due date is still in my head..may 23rd ill be very down :(( passes my mind alot but only can look forward hunny...
> 
> Were in it together and praying its ur month hun xxx
> 
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies testing today...myheart glad ur ok and hoping to have strong will power lol next cycle !
> 
> Leanne good luck with cycle 2 hunny really hope its ur month to xx
> 
> Cbeary only positive sticky thoughts ur way hunny im sure youll see a fab line !!
> 
> Lillian hang in there too hun....really glad ur lp is extended tho as if this isnt ur cycle im sure next one will.
> 
> Hopin girl plenty time too hunny. ..xx hoping to see lines soon
> 
> Hope i havnt missed anyone on lunch at work ..
> 
> Mine was bfn this morn but 6dpo lol !!
> Ill start my testing thread tommorow xx
> 
> 
> Babbbbyyyy dussttt for us alll xxx

Thanks Emma - I hope this is your month :hugs:


----------



## c beary83

Hoping girl 2 said:


> c beary83 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think mine is sticking either Lillian - I had really bad cramps last night and no progression in the line this morning :cry:
> 
> I'm sorry your bean is making you worry, cbeary :(
> 
> For what it's worth, cramps are usually a good sign (unless they come with bleeding) so don't lose hope just yet. Are you testing every day? Because it's so much harder to see progression like that. Before it was really easy, but I think they're putting less dye in tests now so the differences between tests is huge! Which then leads to wonky progressions.
> 
> Another thing is... Have you let your tests dry fully before comparing? My friend kept getting lighter lines every day and freaking out but once the tests were fully dry she could see the progression and she's know 7 weeks and has seen baby's hb! Lines get really deep purple once dry so when you compare with a 'fresh' test at 10 mins it's not accurate. Wait for a couple of hours after testing to compare :)
> 
> Good luck! Praying for your sticky bean!!!Click to expand...

Thanks hoping - that makes me feel a lot better:flower:


----------



## c beary83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Morning ladies, wishing you all lots of luck! Hoping to see lots of bfps, im so bored of af already, am really heavy at the moment Grrr, ive decided im not ordering any tests until im 7dpo(hopefully anyway lol)
> Sending lots of positive thoughts and loads of baby dust xxx

Boo to the :witch: hopefully she will be gone soon :coffee:


----------



## c beary83

Sorry everyone for jamming up the thread:dohh: I had a lot of catching up to do


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Thank you cbeary, I'll take all the baby dust I can get!!!

And looking forward to seeing a really dark line from you very very soon :)


----------



## emma4g63

took this and left it so been about half an hour!!!

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150324_195936_zpsmmpfpoip.jpg

?? 6 dpo

ok not sure pic is the best!! grrr


----------



## c beary83

It looks pink to me!


----------



## emma4g63

thansk cbeary... any update from you hun??


----------



## SilasLove

If this image works...git this today. Ovulation....positive???

https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/Mobile%20Uploads/20150324_152249.jpg


----------



## c beary83

emma4g63 said:


> thansk cbeary... any update from you hun??

I got another line tonight but had more cramping and some light bleeding \spotting so don't know what's going on:shrug:

I got one last frer so going to try that tomorrow morning


----------



## c beary83

SilasLove said:


> If this image works...git this today. Ovulation....positive???
> 
> https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/Mobile%20Uploads/20150324_152249.jpg

Is the line with the arrow the tester? If so definately positive! Go and catch that eggy!!!


----------



## emma4g63

SilasLove said:


> If this image works...git this today. Ovulation....positive???
> 
> https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/Mobile%20Uploads/20150324_152249.jpg

Yep pos :)) go gt tht egg !!


----------



## emma4g63

Cbeary oping its normal preg spotting n cramp..iv got cramps too !


----------



## Leann83

Thanks ladies, we're not out till the witch shows I guess!

Emma, I see a line! Hope it turns into a nice dark BFP!! 

Hope you catch that eggy Silas!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Emma - there's definitely something there!! Can't wait for tomorrow's test!

Cbeary - I'm sorry for the spotting. Keeping everything crossed for you!

Silas - positive!!!!! Good luck catching the egg :)


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies sooo nervous take another !!


----------



## jumpingo

emma i would test again and check it within the time - looks promising!!:thumbup:

silas, get busy girl!!:winkwink:


----------



## Natilly20

Omg Emma, that's a pink line!!! I'm a little excited for you! Maybe you ovulated earlier this month when you were on holiday without your opks?? Can't wait to see tomorrow's! 

I poas earlier and thought I saw a line developing but then it dried and I'm pretty sure it was the indent line or evap &#128546; xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hopefully not, natilly, perhaps you'll wake up tomorrow to a lovely surprise :) Baby dust!!!


----------



## Natilly20

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hopefully not, natilly, perhaps you'll wake up tomorrow to a lovely surprise :) Baby dust!!!

Thank you, loads of baby dust to you too&#128171;&#128171; &#128522;&#128522; xx


----------



## SilasLove

Uhg...I can't keep up! Lol. Congrats to the bfps & possible. Sorry to those who are out!!


----------



## cnswilliams

Lilllian said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> I see the line but I am thinking even if it is a BFP that it will be a chemical, so late on and you can hardly see in the RL. Not good for 11dpo. I know that seems rather negative but I am not getting hopes up again!
> 
> 11 dpo can still be early if you think about the window of implantation! Last month I obsessed over FF charts trying to find ones that looked like mine and there were TONS of charts that didn't get BFP until 14 dpo and no chemicals! Its not over until its over! Stay positive :) (Easier said than done as I am the QUEEN of self pitty!). I'm cheering for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I know it sounds negative but i don't think this one is going to stick. i just don't really understand what is happening? This is the 3rd time in a row and I had no problems with my first 2 pregnancies. I got faint BFPs at 9dpo and went darker the next day, these tests are like last month and the month before. A squinter of a line.
> 
> I realised last night that I could see a squinter (on photo only) of a line at 8dpo on Friday (pics on my pregnancy test page) and therefore I must have implanted earlier than 9dpo. These tests are too light at 12dpo today. I know there have been people to get late positives etc but I do wonder sometimes if they got their ovulation dates right. I also think i implanted at 6 days as I had some symptoms from 7dpo and it makes more sense. Bleugh!
> 
> The line is barely there too. no better than yesterday. The only difference this time is the bloating and cramps but I am wondering if that is the vitamins I am taking this month? Anyone take B6 and get bloating?
> 
> Thanks all.Click to expand...

I COMPLETELY understand!! Hubby and I tried to get pregnant 4 times the past 7 years and got pregnant 4 times! Lost baby #4 and now we are on month #3 TTC and I am lost! TTC has never been so hard/depressing/nerve wrecking. So believe me I get it! I told hubby if we are not Prego this month then I want to take a couple of months off from trying because it is making me truly feel depressed. I am so sorry you are struggling but you are not alone and in good company! :hugs:


----------



## cnswilliams

SilasLove said:


> Uhg...I can't keep up! Lol. Congrats to the bfps & possible. Sorry to those who are out!!

Me either! lol It seems like I am on a different time clock for getting on here so by the time the kiddos are in bed and I jump on there are like 10 new pages! lol:dohh:


----------



## cnswilliams

So crazy to try to read through all I missed and see so many with cramping because that is EXACTLY what I wanted to talk to you ladies about tonight!!! I think I may have had some kind of AF symptoms today. Gonna sound weird but I was having what felt like cramping on the left side of my vaginal area and in what felt like my butt!!! This happens to me on a much larger scale the day I start my period. The day that I start my cycle I have quite a bit of discomfort and cramping very low, so low it feels like the pain is radiating right out the hoo-ha (may be cervical pain?) and it feels like it radiates into my rear end (makes me feel like I gotta go!). Today it was like that but lighter and only on one side. The cramping happened a few times with just achy feelings in the right ovary area now. Also took another lh test just because I feel like I need to POAS and it looks like my lh is kicking it up again! I am really confused! Who knows!?!?! Can anyone else be more specific about the "type" of cramping they are experiencing? According to FF I am only 6 dpo so seems a little early for PMS but sure felt a lot like it :(


----------



## jumpingo

totally feel your pain about "being on a different clock for getting on here." the time change makes it so that everything happens when i'm asleep and then when i'm feeling chatty, everyone else is asleep!

i'm horrible at describing my cramps but the "so low it feels like the pain is radiating right out the hoo-ha" is exactly what my period cramps feel like.:witch::finger:

as for other cramps, do you mean early pregnancy cramps?

i seem to get a cramp that feels like a stitch in my side (as if i have been running, but it will happen when i'm sitting on the couch or just walking at the store or other non strenuous activities) right behind my hip bone. 

and then i also have cramps that i can only describe as a slow/heavy pulling feeling. like some tiny little man is in my abdomen and slowly pulling at...my uterus?:shrug: those come and go and most people on these boards will say "that's your uterus expanding and making room for baby!" surely at 3 weeks and 3 days, there's not much that much actual expanding happening?! but that's what it feels like.:wacko: and it sometimes feels like indigestion and could be confused with needing to go to the bathroom, definitely.

not sure if that's what you were asking or if that helps...:shrug:


----------



## cnswilliams

I wish I knew what the "pulling" felt like, right now its just a dull, achy feeling on the right but earlier it did feel like the beginning of menstrual cramps. Maybe I am going to start early and I need to take myself out of the running for March again? :shrug: Ugh! Don't know whether to start testing or give up! I don't know if I can take much more "trying"


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cnswilliams, I've had two different types of implantation cramps. With son it was like s pinchy feeling to one side and then a dull throb for a night of so. With my last pregnancy it was Af cramps. So I'd say that AF cramps at 6dpo is a very good sign!!!!!! Doubt you'll be getting AF that early so hopefully it's your bean saying hi :)

This time around I had some strange, really sharp twinges. And then some dull 'heavy feeling pressing down' cramps all evening and a bit yesterday morning. Again, different from the other two times so don't know whether to get excited or not... (Who am I kidding? I'm excited, just don't know whether I'm going to end up disappointed or not lol) 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Bfn from me again this morning :( cervix is now feeling a bit more open so thinking I'm out :( :( :( Will keep testing (9 dpo) but losing hope fast. 

Good luck everyone else!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

My bfn :(

Top one taken at 4:30am with longer hold but diluted wee, second one taken at 6:30 am so only two hour hold but less diluted wee 

Can KINDA see a shadow but think it's the indent where the test strip is :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Actually, scratch that. They look stark white on the photos!!! Lol


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

So I had a negative frer on Sunday, a negative superdrug on Monday and yesterday
But got this today on a co op test?
I'm so confused
Af due Friday
Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lilllian

emma4g63 said:


> Thanks ladies sooo nervous take another !!

Is that your BFP I saw in a post? Maybe you ovulated earlier than you though- you had lots of dark opks! :happydance: I am keeping everything crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Lilllian

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> So I had a negative frer on Sunday, a negative superdrug on Monday and yesterday
> But got this today on a co op test?
> I'm so confused
> Af due Friday
> Xx

That is one fat BFP! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## jumpingo

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Actually, scratch that. They look stark white on the photos!!! Lol

hoping, i see a shadow on the top one; it's not stark white to me! you are not out yet!! 




Lilllian said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> So I had a negative frer on Sunday, a negative superdrug on Monday and yesterday
> But got this today on a co op test?
> I'm so confused
> Af due Friday
> Xx
> 
> That is one fat BFP! Congrats!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

yeah, congrats, definitely a positive!!:yipee:


----------



## Lilllian

Well I am not feeling too positive today either (makes a change:laugh2:)

I have the same test this morning with same faintest line ever. 

Waiting for AF.

I have booked an appt with the docs but I don't suppose there is much they can do - maybe I can start using progesterone cream for next cycle? anyone used this before?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

But surely the superdrug test would of picked something up yesterday? I just don't believe it :( x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> So I had a negative frer on Sunday, a negative superdrug on Monday and yesterday
> But got this today on a co op test?
> I'm so confused
> Af due Friday
> Xx

Definitely a line there!!! :) Perhaps try another SuperDrug one later today? If I were you I'd be cautiously happy :)


----------



## Lilllian

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> But surely the superdrug test would of picked something up yesterday? I just don't believe it :( x

Not if there wasn't enough Hcg to pick up. I don't like the superdrug tests. Have you got a frer? :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lilllian said:


> Well I am not feeling too positive today either (makes a change:laugh2:)
> 
> I have the same test this morning with same faintest line ever.
> 
> Waiting for AF.
> 
> I have booked an appt with the docs but I don't suppose there is much they can do - maybe I can start using progesterone cream? anyone used this before?

:( I'm so sorry! Still hoping for you!!

Never used progesterone cream but my reflexologist and acupuncturist both recommended baby aspirin and doctor said to go for it.., have you tried it?


----------



## jumpingo

i dunno, if you think hcg doubles every 2-3 days, and most tests are 10 or 25 (is this right?), and a non pregnant person starts at 0 or 1 (anything less than 5 is considered not pregnant) then it would take anywhere from 4 to probably 12 or 14 days from the time your body recognizes there's a baby (a blastocyst, technically:winkwink:) for there to even be enough hormone in your pee to go positive...? obviously this is only if hormones doubled regularly and quickly. but a jump from 16 (which would be negative on a 25 test) would suddenly be positive if it doubled to 32 the next day. perhaps?? this is how i think about it in my head, so it could be a bit off or not quite how it works, but it makes sense why a test is negative one day and then positive the next. i say bfp!:thumbup:


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> Well I am not feeling too positive today either (makes a change:laugh2:)
> 
> I have the same test this morning with same faintest line ever.
> 
> Waiting for AF.
> 
> I have booked an appt with the docs but I don't suppose there is much they can do - maybe I can start using progesterone cream? anyone used this before?
> 
> :( I'm so sorry! Still hoping for you!!
> 
> Never used progesterone cream but my reflexologist and acupuncturist both recommended baby aspirin and doctor said to go for it.., have you tried it?Click to expand...

No I haven't but I will ask my Doctor about that too- thanks! 

My husband is being very sweet and saying we can just try next month but I don't see the point if this keeps happening- i just can't handle a 4th Chemical- i am starting to get worried now :wacko:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Jumpingo, do you really think there's a shadow?

Of course (!!!!) I dug my test out of the bin and I can see a line. Odd as it was the bottom one I could see a shadow in, but after I dug them out, the line is in the top one. Not holding my breath, I think it's a nasty evap. Too thin, no colour ANDY could only see it with the light angles just so lol. But still doing a hold and retesting in a couple of hours to see if I can see anything. 

Thanks body for tricking me :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Lilllian said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> But surely the superdrug test would of picked something up yesterday? I just don't believe it :( x
> 
> Not if there wasn't enough Hcg to pick up. I don't like the superdrug tests. Have you got a frer? :thumbup:Click to expand...

I tried a free Sunday which was negative..
I thought superdrug were super sensitive hence why I'm so sceptical x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> But surely the superdrug test would of picked something up yesterday? I just don't believe it :( x
> 
> Not if there wasn't enough Hcg to pick up. I don't like the superdrug tests. Have you got a frer? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I tried a free Sunday which was negative..
> I thought superdrug were super sensitive hence why I'm so sceptical xClick to expand...

Lol I'm the opposite, I swear by superdrug!! They're 15miu though, just like frer so perhaps your hcg was a bit too low yesterday. How sensitive is the other one you took (one showing a line)?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

It doesn't say on the box what sensitivity it is, and iv lost the leaflet :( I remember reading the leaflet yesterday but obviously threw it away x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> It doesn't say on the box what sensitivity it is, and iv lost the leaflet :( I remember reading the leaflet yesterday but obviously threw it away x

I say... Do a hold and retest!!!! :)


----------



## jumpingo

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Jumpingo, do you really think there's a shadow?
> 
> Of course (!!!!) I dug my test out of the bin and I can see a line. Odd as it was the bottom one I could see a shadow in, but after I dug them out, the line is in the top one. Not holding my breath, I think it's a nasty evap. Too thin, no colour ANDY could only see it with the light angles just so lol. But still doing a hold and retesting in a couple of hours to see if I can see anything.
> 
> Thanks body for tricking me :growlmad:

i see something for sure, but would say test again in the morning and check within the time limit. and, as long as AF doesn't show, there's always a chance! hang in there!!:hugs: these days are the hardest i think!:dohh:


----------



## Natilly20

Hoping, I see a line clear on your last piccie but can't tell colour but on the first photos you posted, I'm sure I see a pink line? Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Natilly20 said:


> Hoping, I see a line clear on your last piccie but can't tell colour but on the first photos you posted, I'm sure I see a pink line? Xx

Oh I hope so!!! I can't decide whether it's grey or not, but my husband (who works doing visual special effects so has really good colour vision) says it's grey :( Bless him, doesn't know it's mine, told him it was someone in the forum's. 

Currently holding wee to see if I can get a clearer line - and within the time limit! But think I'm going to be disappointed :(


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks lillian hun xxx


Hoping i see the line too hope its a bfp xx 

Tasha def bfp tht hun !! Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Boo! It was an evap :( Onky managed a 2 1/2 hour good but had no liquids whatsoever and it's stark white, no doubt about it. Hopefully this will change tomorrow or the day after! Come on rainbow, come my way!!! 

Any other testers today?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl 2 said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't say on the box what sensitivity it is, and iv lost the leaflet :( I remember reading the leaflet yesterday but obviously threw it away x
> 
> I say... Do a hold and retest!!!! :)Click to expand...

ME TOO :test: again :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Blue dye, but a line! Eeeeeek thick and blue too
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

It's a lot more visible in person don't know why it's not picking up on picture


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Boo! It was an evap :( Onky managed a 2 1/2 hour good but had no liquids whatsoever and it's stark white, no doubt about it. Hopefully this will change tomorrow or the day after! Come on rainbow, come my way!!!
> 
> Any other testers today?

u sure thats stark white???? 
2.5 hr hold not much either ....keep positive hun XX


----------



## emma4g63

and tasha i just replied on your thread TOTALLY BFP !! xxx CONGRATS


----------



## Hoping girl 2

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> .

I can see it!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

emma4g63 said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Boo! It was an evap :( Onky managed a 2 1/2 hour good but had no liquids whatsoever and it's stark white, no doubt about it. Hopefully this will change tomorrow or the day after! Come on rainbow, come my way!!!
> 
> Any other testers today?
> 
> u sure thats stark white????
> 2.5 hr hold not much either ....keep positive hun XXClick to expand...

Thank you! We'll see what tomorrow brings I suppose :)


----------



## emma4g63

just took my last thick strip test... 2 hour old pee was yellow tho lol!! TMI

9 mins 
tweaked


https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/cfb608e9-81bc-409a-8c3b-595d1102733a_zpshmipjmzf.jpg


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay, Emma!!! Totally there!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

thanks hunny just hope it goes darker!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

emma4g63 said:


> thanks hunny just hope it goes darker!!

I'm sure it will, sending lots of dark line thoughts your way!!!!!!! So excited for you :) x


----------



## emma4g63

Dried...
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150325_140258_zps9kuazems.jpg


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone 

Jeesh I have missed so much! No testing for me today congrats to everyone with bfp I will update front page later. No testing for me. 

Emma that looks really pink! Were these the ones from last month? 

Fingers crossed it gets darker l really hope so xx


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> Jeesh I have missed so much! No testing for me today congrats to everyone with bfp I will update front page later. No testing for me.
> 
> Emma that looks really pink! Were these the ones from last month?
> 
> Fingers crossed it gets darker l really hope so xx

Hi wanting there same brand off diff seller n dif batch.iv got a thread and had faint pink line on diff test too last night xx


----------



## Chimpette

Wowsa Emma congratulations. That's so early to get positives I hope I get the same results LOL


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats!


----------



## emma4g63

I kno very early so not gettin excited just yet !!


----------



## Leann83

I know you said you're not getting excited yet but... That's so exciting!!! :haha: Congrats :flower:


----------



## emma4g63

Leann83 said:


> I know you said you're not getting excited yet but... That's so exciting!!! :haha: Congrats :flower:

Lol leanne !!! :)) 
Ran out of them thick ics did 2 hr hold again and thin ic cnt seen much !! Think i need wait x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Emma, that's a gorgeous line -- congratulations!!

WAG, how are you feeling today?

Hoping, boo about the evap. Hope you have better luck tomorrow.

Me, I'm 9dpo and just planning to wait another couple of days to test. All the positives on this thread have really got my hopes up!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Haha you're even worse than I am for testing, Emma! You won't see much progression every two hours :) Try and hold out til tomorrow morning :)


----------



## emma4g63

InVivoVeritas said:


> Emma, that's a gorgeous line -- congratulations!!
> 
> WAG, how are you feeling today?
> 
> Me, I'm 9dpo and just planning to wait another couple of days to test. All the positives on this thread have really got my hopes up!!



Thanks hun but think them tests must be really sensitive or my wee is diluted as not a line now :(( 
Good luck for testing hun xx


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Haha you're even worse than I am for testing, Emma! You won't see much progression every two hours :) Try and hold out til tomorrow morning :)

Lol im terrible !!! Ill wait it out now xx


----------



## Natilly20

I just can't keep up, so congratulations to all the pink lines and fx the rest of us get the same results soon!! Bfn again for me this morning, 8dpo I think?! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Natilly20 said:


> I just can't keep up, so congratulations to all the pink lines and fx the rest of us get the same results soon!! Bfn again for me this morning, 8dpo I think?! Xx

keep testing hun still very early yet :hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Natilly20 said:


> I just can't keep up, so congratulations to all the pink lines and fx the rest of us get the same results soon!! Bfn again for me this morning, 8dpo I think?! Xx

Still plenty of time :) 

Ladies, don't know if you've seen this link, but you can choose which dpo you are and it gives you your chances of getting a bfp. So it seems that until 11 dpo were definitely still in with a chance!!! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=11


----------



## Natilly20

That's brill! Thanks for posting that, I do feel better now &#9786; I really want it to happen this cycle or next because Oh has a new job and he will be working away through the week and only home on weekends meaning there's a pretty high chance we won't be able to bd when I'm ovulating!!! Xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi guys sorry i've been mia will read & catch up now 8dpo today i tested & bfn will test again tomorrow. Both times i got bfp on 9dpo though so thought i'd at leasr see something but stark white. I know it's early but now feeling tomorrows will be bfn too


----------



## Mom2sam

So much to catch up but tried to read back a good few pages best i could. I'm seeing so many early bfps here so fx. Hoping, tasha & emma i see lines on all! 
Good luck to rest waiting to test


----------



## c beary83

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Blue dye, but a line! Eeeeeek thick and blue too

Congratulations!!! :bfp:


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am 11dpo and this morning when I wiped I had light brown on toilet paper. I normally spot first day of AF, but I am not due till Monday. Called doctor's nurse to let her know about spotting and she thinks it may not be AF. Isn't 11dpo late for IB? Anyone have advice. I was afraid to test this morning and the days previous have been negative.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

dancingnurse2 said:


> I am 11dpo and this morning when I wiped I had light brown on toilet paper. I normally spot first day of AF, but I am not due till Monday. Called doctor's nurse to let her know about spotting and she thinks it may not be AF. Isn't 11dpo late for IB? Anyone have advice. I was afraid to test this morning and the days previous have been negative.

It could be that you implanted at 10 9 dpo and blood is just making its way out. If you did, you won't show positive for another couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## emma4g63

dancingnurse2 said:


> I am 11dpo and this morning when I wiped I had light brown on toilet paper. I normally spot first day of AF, but I am not due till Monday. Called doctor's nurse to let her know about spotting and she thinks it may not be AF. Isn't 11dpo late for IB? Anyone have advice. I was afraid to test this morning and the days previous have been negative.


11dpo isnt too late for ib......implantation bleed can happen dats after inplantation..the egg nuzzles in further !! Fx hun if u test xx


Mom2sam fx for the mornin...u too hoping girl !! 
And all u other ladies testing..
Im pretty certain ill get bfn in the mornin....


----------



## dancingnurse2

Thanks girls! I am trying to keep positive. Keeping you all in my positive thoughts!


----------



## SilasLove

Took an ovulation test today and it was still kind of dark but not as dark as yesterdays, so that means yesterday was my peak day, right?


----------



## Mom2sam

Yeah silas i'd say it was if it was positive yesterday & lighter today means your ovulating today so 1dpo for you tomorrow. Good luck for this cycle


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Cnswilliams, I've had two different types of implantation cramps. With son it was like s pinchy feeling to one side and then a dull throb for a night of so. With my last pregnancy it was Af cramps. So I'd say that AF cramps at 6dpo is a very good sign!!!!!! Doubt you'll be getting AF that early so hopefully it's your bean saying hi :)
> 
> This time around I had some strange, really sharp twinges. And then some dull 'heavy feeling pressing down' cramps all evening and a bit yesterday morning. Again, different from the other two times so don't know whether to get excited or not... (Who am I kidding? I'm excited, just don't know whether I'm going to end up disappointed or not lol)
> 
> Good luck!!!

"your bean saying hi!". That's cute! lol. I hope your symptoms were your little bean saying hi too! lol


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Jumpingo, do you really think there's a shadow?
> 
> Of course (!!!!) I dug my test out of the bin and I can see a line. Odd as it was the bottom one I could see a shadow in, but after I dug them out, the line is in the top one. Not holding my breath, I think it's a nasty evap. Too thin, no colour ANDY could only see it with the light angles just so lol. But still doing a hold and retesting in a couple of hours to see if I can see anything.
> 
> Thanks body for tricking me :growlmad:

:happydance:
I sure hope you get your official :bfp: in the morning


----------



## cnswilliams

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Blue dye, but a line! Eeeeeek thick and blue too

:happydance: YAY!! Congratulations!!! I am so happy for everyone that has gotten their early :bfp:!


----------



## cnswilliams

Any one here chart their cervix?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:( unfortunately ladies I think I'm out. Massive temp dive this morning so expecting AF soon. My LP is usually 13-14 days though so I hope it holds out a bit longer!!! (It's only 10 days so far). I sometimes get a dip, then a rise then a dip again so hoping that's what's happening this time. Devastated but hey, what can I do :(

Looking forward to more bfp today!!


----------



## jumpingo

Hoping, i overlaid my chart on yours, just for fun. i usually preach that you should only really compare you own chart to your own previous cycle charts, but i'm a graph nerd, so i do this sometimes:blush::shhh: 

it doesn't show on this chart, but i got a +hpt on 10dpo and my chart started to take a dive on that day too. so you never know...:shrug:

and i would say if your LP is pretty consistent, then you've still got time. i'm just hoping that stupid witch stays far far away!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Hoping girl 2 overlay 3.26.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hoping girl 2

jumpingo said:


> Hoping, i overlaid my chart on yours, just for fun. i usually preach that you should only really compare you own chart to your own previous cycle charts, but i'm a graph nerd, so i do this sometimes:blush::shhh:
> 
> it doesn't show on this chart, but i got a +hpt on 10dpo and my chart started to take a dive on that day too. so you never know...:shrug:
> 
> and i would say if your LP is pretty consistent, then you've still got time. i'm just hoping that stupid witch stays far far away!:thumbup:

Thank you! I hope you're right :) only time will tell I suppose!!

Thanks for doing that :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh my god... Is this another evap? Showed up at 12 mins. Currently waiting in another dip stick. Please, body, don't be so mean. It's nice and thick but has no colour :( :( :(

Might crack open a SuperDrug...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jumpingo

i dunno, i'm thinking that looks pretty positive...! no?? 
what's the time limit on the package say?


----------



## Natilly20

It does look nice and thick! Patiently waiting your next tests!! Xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Both negative :( (bottom two)

Time limit on the cheapies is 10 mins :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

And the other test looks all strange now so I think it was a fault one :(


----------



## Natilly20

Oh no, that's one cruel test if it is an evap!!! Xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Definitely faulty, thisnisnwhay it looks like now it's dry. 

I hate my body :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## emma4g63

mine was bfn this moring.. so i must of too had three pink thick evaps... not sure how when two of them were in time limit!!!

grrrrr


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Definitely faulty, thisnisnwhay it looks like now it's dry.
> 
> I hate my body :(

i know how you feel hun :cry:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh no, Emma, can't believe that! Could it be that today's one is the faulty one for you?


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Oh no, Emma, can't believe that! Could it be that today's one is the faulty one for you?

no idea what to think.. the thin ones give me pink line albiet faint on tuesday night.. i then used the thick ones which gave me a pink clear thick line with FMU..
and another thick one with SMU
and then TMU was clear as day and pink

ran out of the thick so took a think today and nothing !!!WTF


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Id say get a different test and test again! You can't have had so many evaps in a row, especially if they were pink!!


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Id say get a different test and test again! You can't have had so many evaps in a row, especially if they were pink!!

thanks hun.... iv got some thick ones coming today but wont be able to test with them unitl the morning..
i have some superdrug ones but dont wanna waste um!!! 
XX 

Hope yours arent faulty hunny too and its just early days 
Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Thanks Emma, but between my whiter than white second ic and SuperDrug, and my temp dive in pretty sure I'm out. Just want to curl up and cry now.


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Thanks Emma, but between my whiter than white second ic and SuperDrug, and my temp dive in pretty sure I'm out. Just want to curl up and cry now.

awww hunny iv been there before with wanting to curl up and cry.. but need to keep strong hun!! TTC to sooo hard on your emotions epec after losses....onwards and upwards hun! our bfp will come


----------



## emma4g63

test from this morning dried... think i see an evap!!

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/da6fd981-9041-404a-8201-3fbc600089b9_zpsu9n52eyo.jpg


----------



## Lilllian

Got Af this morning! Quite pleased as i can move on to next month- think i was reading way too much into my lines!

Can my LP have extended by 3 days? Hope so.

Going to try baby aspirin today! 

Good luck testers!!


----------



## emma4g63

Lilllian said:


> Got Af this morning! Quite pleased as i can move on to next month- think i was reading way too much into my lines!
> 
> Can my LP have extended by 3 days? Hope so.
> 
> Going to try baby aspirin today!
> 
> Good luck testers!!

good luck lillian for next cycle and really hope your lp is extended for you XXX


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lilllian said:


> Got Af this morning! Quite pleased as i can move on to next month- think i was reading way too much into my lines!
> 
> Can my LP have extended by 3 days? Hope so.
> 
> Going to try baby aspirin today!
> 
> Good luck testers!!

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

emma4g63 said:


> test from this morning dried... think i see an evap!!
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/da6fd981-9041-404a-8201-3fbc600089b9_zpsu9n52eyo.jpg

I can see it!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Second test once it's dried... Another evap? Can see no colour whatsoever. But inverting picture shows line too (but I know it can pick up test strip so not accurate) and greyscale shows it too. But about 45 mins since I took test. 

Why am I getting so many evaps??? I've donkey ever had one in my life and now three in a row??? I'd think I was pregnant if there was any colour... :nope:

SuperDrug still pure white
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## emma4g63

wow them lines are thick hoping... i too cant see color but iv seen grey thick lines turn to bfp!! 

praying for you!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

emma4g63 said:


> wow them lines are thick hoping... i too cant see color but iv seen grey thick lines turn to bfp!!
> 
> praying for you!!

Emma, can you see the line too? I could see it clear as day and now that I've looked again I can't anymore and am even doubting the photo. Perhaps I just had a bad case of line eyes :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Is anyone creating an April testers thread following this one? Or are you joining an already made one? I feel I've kind of started to get to know you ladies so it'd be lovely to continue the journey with the ones who weren't successful this cycle!


----------



## emma4g63

Hoping girl 2 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> wow them lines are thick hoping... i too cant see color but iv seen grey thick lines turn to bfp!!
> 
> praying for you!!
> 
> Emma, can you see the line too? I could see it clear as day and now that I've looked again I can't anymore and am even doubting the photo. Perhaps I just had a bad case of line eyes :)Click to expand...

def NOT line eye hun there 100% a line there...

keep testing !!!


----------



## Lilllian

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Second test once it's dried... Another evap? Can see no colour whatsoever. But inverting picture shows line too (but I know it can pick up test strip so not accurate) and greyscale shows it too. But about 45 mins since I took test.
> 
> Why am I getting so many evaps??? I've donkey ever had one in my life and now three in a row??? I'd think I was pregnant if there was any colour... :nope:
> 
> SuperDrug still pure white

I see it! Good luck :happydance:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

This mornings test x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Lillian, I'm sorry :witch: turned up, but I'm glad you're feeling so positive about it. 2ww is emotionally draining, at least now you get to relax and build up your reserves before it starts all over again.

Tasha, that's definitely a line. How many dpo are you now?

Emma and hoping, I'm sorry you're going through such a confusing time. It's still early enough for those lines to settle down and start getting darker. When you're using an ic the quality can be variable, so one test gives a line but the next one from the same batch doesn't. Hang in there!

Me, I'm 10dpo and testing tomorrow morning. I'm terrified!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lilllian said:


> Got Af this morning! Quite pleased as i can move on to next month- think i was reading way too much into my lines!
> 
> Can my LP have extended by 3 days? Hope so.
> 
> Going to try baby aspirin today!
> 
> Good luck testers!!

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Tasha, definitely a line huni! 
Hoping and Emma, i have everything crossed for you both xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

InVivoVeritas said:


> Lillian, I'm sorry :witch: turned up, but I'm glad you're feeling so positive about it. 2ww is emotionally draining, at least now you get to relax and build up your reserves before it starts all over again.
> 
> Tasha, that's definitely a line. How many dpo are you now?
> 
> Emma and hoping, I'm sorry you're going through such a confusing time. It's still early enough for those lines to settle down and start getting darker. When you're using an ic the quality can be variable, so one test gives a line but the next one from the same batch doesn't. Hang in there!
> 
> Me, I'm 10dpo and testing tomorrow morning. I'm terrified!

I'm not 100% sure to be honest. I'm guessing 13dpo but I don't chart or anything so I'm not even sure when I ovulated, af is due tomorrow but some months it's all over the shot lol xx
Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

InVivoVeritas said:


> Lillian, I'm sorry :witch: turned up, but I'm glad you're feeling so positive about it. 2ww is emotionally draining, at least now you get to relax and build up your reserves before it starts all over again.
> 
> Tasha, that's definitely a line. How many dpo are you now?
> 
> Emma and hoping, I'm sorry you're going through such a confusing time. It's still early enough for those lines to settle down and start getting darker. When you're using an ic the quality can be variable, so one test gives a line but the next one from the same batch doesn't. Hang in there!
> 
> Me, I'm 10dpo and testing tomorrow morning. I'm terrified!

Yay for testing day!!!! Good luck to you, hope you wake up to a lovely line :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> This mornings test x

I can see a line!!! :)


----------



## Lilllian

InVivoVeritas said:


> Lillian, I'm sorry :witch: turned up, but I'm glad you're feeling so positive about it. 2ww is emotionally draining, at least now you get to relax and build up your reserves before it starts all over again.
> 
> Tasha, that's definitely a line. How many dpo are you now?
> 
> Emma and hoping, I'm sorry you're going through such a confusing time. It's still early enough for those lines to settle down and start getting darker. When you're using an ic the quality can be variable, so one test gives a line but the next one from the same batch doesn't. Hang in there!
> 
> Me, I'm 10dpo and testing tomorrow morning. I'm terrified!

Thanks - I am feeling rather chirpy today and I am rather excited about starting a fresh! some amazon cheapies arrived today - not spending a fortune this month :thumbup:

Good luck with your tests :thumbup:I will keep a look for them!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

You have to be frikking kidding me... 4th evap!!! :( no colour, shown up after time limit. Faint but clearly visible. I've been using the same batch of tests for three cycles now (bought bulk of 50) without a problem. Someone somewhere doesn't like me :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> You have to be frikking kidding me... 4th evap!!! :( no colour, shown up after time limit. Faint but clearly visible. I've been using the same batch of tests for three cycles now (bought bulk of 50) without a problem. Someone somewhere doesn't like me :(

It's hard to imagine you would get so many evaps! Is it possible they expired? I know I got some once that came together I a tube and it said you had to use within 30 days of opening tube. I sure hope these are just early :bfp: tests! FX

I am laying in bed right now with the littles and haven't gotten up to pee yet this morning. Trying to talk myself out of it before I get up but it's not working! lol


----------



## wantingagirl

jumpingo said:


> Hoping, i overlaid my chart on yours, just for fun. i usually preach that you should only really compare you own chart to your own previous cycle charts, but i'm a graph nerd, so i do this sometimes:blush::shhh:
> 
> it doesn't show on this chart, but i got a +hpt on 10dpo and my chart started to take a dive on that day too. so you never know...:shrug:
> 
> and i would say if your LP is pretty consistent, then you've still got time. i'm just hoping that stupid witch stays far far away!:thumbup:

that's interesting! mine has dipped a bit but thinking im out bfn this morning. sorry I hadn't been around had a really bad day yesterday plus ive been busy cleaning and online shop trying to make my mind off things and working later

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> This mornings test x

Tasha what date did you get your bfp and I will add you onto the front x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> You have to be frikking kidding me... 4th evap!!! :( no colour, shown up after time limit. Faint but clearly visible. I've been using the same batch of tests for three cycles now (bought bulk of 50) without a problem. Someone somewhere doesn't like me :(
> 
> It's hard to imagine you would get so many evaps! Is it possible they expired? I know I got some once that came together I a tube and it said you had to use within 30 days of opening tube. I sure hope these are just early :bfp: tests! FX
> 
> I am laying in bed right now with the littles and haven't gotten up to pee yet this morning. Trying to talk myself out of it before I get up but it's not working! lolClick to expand...

It could be... Although the date on the packaging says they're ok... But there's something wrong with them as I know im not pregnant, my cervix has started to open now :( Plus, they seem to come up after the time limit and then disappear again once fully dry, really odd...


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> You have to be frikking kidding me... 4th evap!!! :( no colour, shown up after time limit. Faint but clearly visible. I've been using the same batch of tests for three cycles now (bought bulk of 50) without a problem. Someone somewhere doesn't like me :(
> 
> It's hard to imagine you would get so many evaps! Is it possible they expired? I know I got some once that came together I a tube and it said you had to use within 30 days of opening tube. I sure hope these are just early :bfp: tests! FX
> 
> I am laying in bed right now with the littles and haven't gotten up to pee yet this morning. Trying to talk myself out of it before I get up but it's not working! lolClick to expand...
> 
> It could be... Although the date on the packaging says they're ok... But there's something wrong with them as I know im not pregnant, my cervix has started to open now :( Plus, they seem to come up after the time limit and then disappear again once fully dry, really odd...Click to expand...

:( sorry Hun. I have a feeling I will be joining too soon! :blush: xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm sorry wanting :( I asked before but I think it got lost with all the comments. Will anyone open a follow up april thread from this one? Or are you all joining a ready made one? It'd be nice to keep going with whoever of us is left :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I'm sorry wanting :( I asked before but I think it got lost with all the comments. Will anyone open a follow up april thread from this one? Or are you all joining a ready made one? It'd be nice to keep going with whoever of us is left :)

I'm going open a new one a continuation from this one and hoping the girls that got their bfp want to hang around with us too! It's a lovely bunch of girls on here. That's why I also want to continue this one onto April but also if I join another April one instead it's not the same closeness and so hard to keep up as ends up being loads on it. But also anyone else is welcome to come join this one! 

As soon as my af arrives I will be setting it up :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay! Thank you! Let me know as I'll join that one. You guys are lovely, glad I came across this group :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hoping girl 2

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> :cloud9:

What a beautiful, beautiful line!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Gorgeous line, tasha!! No doubting that one :)

Hoping, I'm really sorry to hear that it's a bad batch of tests. How unfair. Onwards to next month and a better batch.

WAG, hope today's going better than yesterday for you. Don't count yourself out yet; it :witch: isn't here yet then you're still in the game.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Thankyou :) I just can't believe it! Iv had SO many negative tests, frer and superdrug negatives Sunday,Monday,Tuesday! First faint positive on a cheap test yesterday at 12 dpo!
Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Huge congratulations tasha!
Sending lots of baby dust to everyone else! Xxx


----------



## c beary83

Beautiful lines Tasha:happydance:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Can I join? I am out this month. Starting fresh, cycle day 1.


----------



## Natilly20

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> :cloud9:

Gorgeous!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Spotting for me at work this evening blah. 

I will start the new thread tomorrow! Good luck with the testers and congrats the bfp'ers xx


----------



## cnswilliams

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> :cloud9:

 :happydance:Congratulations!!!

I have been so flipping emotional today, bouncing between feeling angry/frustrated to sad. Then saw this test and the joy that I felt for you almost made me cry!!!! WTH is wrong with me! lol I think PMS is coming on early this month! lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

wantingagirl said:


> Spotting for me at work this evening blah.
> 
> I will start the new thread tomorrow! Good luck with the testers and congrats the bfp'ers xx

I'm so sorry :( 

hopefully we'll make new year babies... It'd be a nice way to start the year :)


----------



## Lilllian

I agree, a New Year baby would be lovely!

Two more weeks till another TWW :)

Good luck today testers!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Well, 2 more bfn for me today. Won't even bother looking at them after time limit, 4 evaps is all I can stomach lol. 

Wag, let me know when thread is up :) 

Good luck those left to test!!!


----------



## emma4g63

aww hoping your not out just yet!!!! XXX evaps r evil tho!!


WAG hunny sorry for the spotting hun hope its nt AF!!

new years babies would be lovely tho ;))


good luck everyone


----------



## Natilly20

Sorry for the bfns hoping and booo for the spotting wag, I'm not going to bother testing now unless af doesn't show Tuesday, bfn last night and I know it's still early but I think I'm out so I'll be joining April and hoping for a new year baby! Hate new year usually so it would be nice xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Well, if I was to get pregnant this cycle of be due beginning of January and my son was early (9 days) so thinking second one will too, which would give me a panel birth date of end of December. We'd like to avoid this in a way due to Joshua's birthday being in December and with christmas it ends up being an expensive month! But not ready to not try so this cycle I'm going 'natural'. No opks, no charting, nothing. I'm already hyperventilating!!! Lol. Can't cope with not being 'in control'


----------



## InVivoVeritas

BFN for me today too.

I wouldn't mind a New Year's baby. My birthday's in October and as a child I always wished it was at the start of the year.


----------



## wantingagirl

That would be very fitting considering I passed my baby on January 6th next year has to be better! :thumbup:

I just have these thoughts whirling round my head. 

What if d&c did damage 
I'm getting older that might have been why baby had down syndrome 
Harder cos I'm older to conceive
Last pregnancy took me two cycles, why hasn't it happened yet timing was perfect maybe something is wrong. 
What if it takes me ages :wacko:

:shrug:


----------



## jumpingo

wantingagirl said:


> That would be very fitting considering I passed my baby on January 6th next year has to be better! :thumbup:
> 
> I just have these thoughts whirling round my head.
> 
> What if d&c did damage
> I'm getting older that might have been why baby had down syndrome
> Harder cos I'm older to conceive
> Last pregnancy took me two cycles, why hasn't it happened yet timing was perfect maybe something is wrong.
> What if it takes me ages :wacko:
> 
> :shrug:

it WILL be better.:hugs: this WILL get better. when, i don't know, but i have to have faith that they WILL.
i lost baby jump on dec 8th and my due date now is dec 7th. sometimes things just work that way..? 
sometimes not knowing the "why" is maddening, but don't give up. your rainbow is out there trying to get back to you, i know it.:hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...april-testers-seeking-new-year-2016-baby.html

I'll be sticking here and the new one til we have all moved over. And I can only speak for myself but hope the girls that got their bfp don't go anywhere :thumbup:

Anyone doing a pregnancy journal leg me know would love to stalk it :thumbup: I have a journal anyone Is welcome on anytime :)


----------



## wantingagirl

jumpingo said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> That would be very fitting considering I passed my baby on January 6th next year has to be better! :thumbup:
> 
> I just have these thoughts whirling round my head.
> 
> What if d&c did damage
> I'm getting older that might have been why baby had down syndrome
> Harder cos I'm older to conceive
> Last pregnancy took me two cycles, why hasn't it happened yet timing was perfect maybe something is wrong.
> What if it takes me ages :wacko:
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> it WILL be better.:hugs: this WILL get better. when, i don't know, but i have to have faith that they WILL.
> i lost baby jump on dec 8th and my due date now is dec 7th. sometimes things just work that way..?
> sometimes not knowing the "why" is maddening, but don't give up. your rainbow is out there trying to get back to you, i know it.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun your so sweet. I just if anything would love to conceive at least before my baby's due date. I know it's early days I'm just going off last pregnancy was so quick :dohh: so now I think if doesn't happen as quick something is wrong :wacko:xx


----------



## wantingagirl

InVivoVeritas said:


> BFN for me today too.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a New Year's baby. My birthday's in October and as a child I always wished it was at the start of the year.

Sorry about your bfn and everyone else's x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry for everyones bfn :hugs: :hugs: Xxx


----------



## Ladybumpkin

So sorry to see all the bfns this month. Big hugs to you all <3 I do need your honest opinion on this test today though- 4 days before af...what do we think? I used a superdrug one, and the line appeared after 2 mins, has a definited pinkness to it :)
 



Attached Files:







test 27th.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## jumpingo

Ladybumpkin said:


> So sorry to see all the bfns this month. Big hugs to you all <3 I do need your honest opinion on this test today though- 4 days before af...what do we think? I used a superdrug one, and the line appeared after 2 mins, has a definited pinkness to it :)

it's a bit hard to see because there's a shadow being cast right down the middle of the window (the test's own shadow, it looks like?:shrug:) but i would say positive, especially if there was a line at 2 minutes!:thumbup:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh wag, I so feel you! My first little angel was due next month, on the 18th and even though I've come to terms that I won't have a baby next month, I always thought I'd be pregnant again but no :( Funny enough, the 18th is roughly when I'll start testing next cycle (it was later but I think the witch will come early this cycle) but I know next month is going to be ten times as hard. 

I also only took 3 cycles with my son. Then the second one was a surprise... We had sex ONCE all cycle (DH's birthday lol) and I caught the egg. Since then, four cycles and mc and now two with nothing. So I'm wondering too... Was my d&c the cause of the second mc? Am I just too old now (36 in July). I believe in God and I'm struggling to understand why he doesn't seen to see me fit to have a second child... I'm by no means perfect, but I do try my best with my son. One mc I could put it to bad luck, but two just makes me feel like I'm being punished :(

Sorry, don't mind me, feeling very low today and defeated by the ttc game :( 

Will join the other group now, I do hope everyone stays either as a ttcer or a cheerleader!!


----------



## Ladybumpkin

So sorry to see all the bfns this month. Big hugs to you all <3 I do need your honest opinion on this test today though- 4 days before af...what do we think? I used a superdrug one, and the line appeared after 2 mins, has a definited pinkness to it :)


----------



## Ladybumpkin

I have no idea why that posted twice- tried a different pic. Its a bit hard trying to take one when my class keep running in and out haha. I am in a huge rut of self doubt i think! xxx
 



Attached Files:







test no shadow.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jumpingo

yep, BFP right there! congrats!!:yipee:


----------



## Ladybumpkin

Ahhh jumpingo thanks for looking :) Little bit giggly now thinking about it haha


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I can see it too!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Ladybumpkin said:


> So sorry to see all the bfns this month. Big hugs to you all <3 I do need your honest opinion on this test today though- 4 days before af...what do we think? I used a superdrug one, and the line appeared after 2 mins, has a definited pinkness to it :)

Will you take it out of it's case and take a pic please?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Oh wag, I so feel you! My first little angel was due next month, on the 18th and even though I've come to terms that I won't have a baby next month, I always thought I'd be pregnant again but no :( Funny enough, the 18th is roughly when I'll start testing next cycle (it was later but I think the witch will come early this cycle) but I know next month is going to be ten times as hard.
> 
> I also only took 3 cycles with my son. Then the second one was a surprise... We had sex ONCE all cycle (DH's birthday lol) and I caught the egg. Since then, four cycles and mc and now two with nothing. So I'm wondering too... Was my d&c the cause of the second mc? Am I just too old now (36 in July). I believe in God and I'm struggling to understand why he doesn't seen to see me fit to have a second child... I'm by no means perfect, but I do try my best with my son. One mc I could put it to bad luck, but two just makes me feel like I'm being punished :(
> 
> Sorry, don't mind me, feeling very low today and defeated by the ttc game :(
> 
> Will join the other group now, I do hope everyone stays either as a ttcer or a cheerleader!!

I feel for you I really do I'm the same Hun and I've had 3 losses Hun but without trying we can't win this fight! We will keep going! With my rainbow Olivia she took 8 months after my loss and I got my bfp with her at the end of October my baby was due mid October. I've had a bad week so I can really feel for you and now I have a new plan this month which always helps me. I may get down again if next month is bfn too but I see it as another month closer to the bfp cycle :thumbup: xxx


----------



## cnswilliams

wantingagirl said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...april-testers-seeking-new-year-2016-baby.html
> 
> I'll be sticking here and the new one til we have all moved over. And I can only speak for myself but hope the girls that got their bfp don't go anywhere :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Anyone doing a pregnancy journal leg me know would love to stalk it :thumbup: I have a journal anyone Is welcome on anytime :)


Is it okay of I join the April group but hang in the background for a while? I haven't decided if we are trying again next month or not. Feel like I need an emotional break.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...april-testers-seeking-new-year-2016-baby.html
> 
> I'll be sticking here and the new one til we have all moved over. And I can only speak for myself but hope the girls that got their bfp don't go anywhere :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Anyone doing a pregnancy journal leg me know would love to stalk it :thumbup: I have a journal anyone Is welcome on anytime :)
> 
> 
> Is it okay of I join the April group but hang in the background for a while? I haven't decided if we are trying again next month or not. Feel like I need an emotional break.Click to expand...

Join us, join us, join us! We need people to either go through the same torture or cheer us on! Xxxx


----------



## Ladybumpkin

wantingagirl here you go :)
 



Attached Files:







test no packet.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Natilly20

Bfp ladybumpkin! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Carlinator

Is that a positive opk or pregnancy test!!?!!! Woohoo!!

I'm almost at the two week wait, cycle day 13 (my opks, cervical position and mucus are all being mysterious so I'm not sure if I've ovulated or not...looked like a positive opk on day 11). 

I'm still holding out hope for a Christmas baby!!!


----------



## Ladybumpkin

Carlinator said:


> Is that a positive opk or pregnancy test!!?!!! Woohoo!!
> 
> I'm almost at the two week wait, cycle day 13 (my opks, cervical position and mucus are all being mysterious so I'm not sure if I've ovulated or not...looked like a positive opk on day 11).
> 
> I'm still holding out hope for a Christmas baby!!!

A Pregnancy test Carlinator :)))


----------



## rebecca822

Im testing March 29. I tested Yesterday and got a negative, do I still have hope? Im starting to give up and think it's going to be negative. 
This was our last cycle to TTC until August or so due to DH's medical condition :(

I will add that my period is due 3/30


----------



## Hoping girl 2

rebecca822 said:


> Im testing March 29. I tested Yesterday and got a negative, do I still have hope? Im starting to give up and think it's going to be negative.
> This was our last cycle to TTC until August or so due to DH's medical condition :(
> 
> I will add that my period is due 3/30

Sorry about the bfn but you're still in til the witch shows up! Fx for you!!


----------



## cnswilliams

This is the first time that I have gotten on and not been pages behind! Where is everyone? Tomorrow in 10 dpo for me and I think I am going to test. So scared to see a bfn though.


----------



## c beary83

Good luck for tomorrow cnswilliams!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Good luck, cnswilliams!!! Hoping for good news!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wag sorry I didn't answer before, had to wait til this morning to check :) 

I take one tablet of 75mg of q-10 a day and one of 500mg maca root tablets a day :) 

Don't know much about supplements but this I what I found on the net to take, as well as following the packaging instructions :)


----------



## SilasLove

Well, 3dpo here. Its going by kind of fast...but now I've probably jinxed myself. :haha:

I'm at work, and I'm over it already. Still have 5 hours left. :wacko:

I was crampy yesterday, but I think it was mostly gas. (What else would it be?) & my bb's are sore but its too early for any symptoms so its all coincidence.


----------



## cnswilliams

Bfn :'(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

cnswilliams said:


> Bfn :'(

:hugs:


----------



## Mom2sam

Ladybumpkin that's a definite bfp congrats hun 

11dpo & bfn for me tosay ladies af is due on 13dpo & i'm surw she'l be here on time. 

I too cant help but think did the d&c damage me. Tried for few cycles last year & no success then went on a break as i had sirgery sheduled then started ttc again this Jan doing opks, started temping this cycle, using preseed had loads of sex lol & still no success. It's starting to worry me too. My mc was in Nov 2013 & ds is 8 now & the gaps just getting bigger & bigger. 

I'm also going to turn 37 this June & keep worrying about the age thing too. Conceived ds with clomid after trying for years only problem they found was low ovulation levels. Anyway when decided to tey for second (big gap because i suffer from hyperemesis in pregnancy) anyway went off bc pill & conceived straight away. I just dont understand why it's taking so long again. 

Anyway my plan is to try the soya isoflavones (natures clomid) cd3-7 next cycle & hoping it works alot of women have had success with it. 

If i still haven't conceived in another 3 cycles going to go to docs & see what's wrong. After the age of 35 they say if you've actively been trying for 6 months with no success you can go get help. I dont know if they will do tests etc on nhs as i already have a child that i got help with & did conceive after that too. 

Ugh sorry for long post just feeling sorry for myself & getting worried now why it isn't happening


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry about all my typing errors


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry for bfn cnswilliams :( 

Silas good luck this cycle! 

Mom2sam I'm exactly the same the worrying sucks I might give it the 6 cycles then ask consultant for a scan to double check :thumbup: I'm sure it's ok tho and every pregnancy is different!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Csnwilliams, I'm so sorry for your bfn, they suck!!!! :( Join us in the April thread and let's see if we get lucky then!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Wag sorry I didn't answer before, had to wait til this morning to check :)
> 
> I take one tablet of 75mg of q-10 a day and one of 500mg maca root tablets a day :)
> 
> Don't know much about supplements but this I what I found on the net to take, as well as following the packaging instructions :)

Hun I was looking online and from my friend that just took,supplements and her friend that was told by a fertility specialist and this is what I found. 

1. Bcomplex at the normal tub dosage

2. For Co Enzyme Q-10 for it to benefit needs to be 600mg 

3. Royal Jelly me and hubby are going to take 1000mg each 

4. Maca Root capsule vegetable 100% organic I'm going to take 3000mg he will take 1500mg/2000mg 

5. I also take a vitamin d 25ug supplement incase I'm deficient not enough in my prenatal 

6. He takes wellman conception I take pregnacare conception 

Royal jelly I will only take to ovulation as your suppose,to take a break if on it a month at a time and start again when af arrives and the rest you stay on til pregnant 

Phew :haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Mom2sam, I get where you're coming from. I've made an appt with my gp for a week on Tuesday as this was my 6th cycles once my first mc. But not sure they'll help me because I did get pregnant in January so I don't know if they'll say that resets the counter. :( 

Tried looking at going private but Bupa won't cover it and paying for it is extortionate. Feeling a bit desperate, actually thinking of going back home for a month and get all my tests done there, which is crazy. 

Don't know why there are so many problems with d&c here. Back home there is pretty much no other option, you mc you get a d&c and no one has issues later (I researched it after mine). Also, if you start bleeding in pregnancy they don't say there's nothing they can do, they keep you in bed rest in hospital for a few days and they manage to save the babies somehow. (My friend lost one and then her second one was a threatened mc with heavy bleeding and they stopped it from happening, now my other friend was going through the same and she's now almost 12 weeks with a Healthy baby). One of the few things I miss from home, private medicine there is affordable and excellent :( 

Feel so discouraged today. Need to find a way to snap out of it. In the plus side, AF still has not shown yet so at least my LP hasn't shortened... Though I conceived my son with a 10-11 LP in three cycles and had no problem, so would gladly go back to that if it meant having my baby!


----------



## emma4g63

mom2sam i know how worrying it can be after a d and c as i have had two chemicals since and i was too certain it had damaged me!!

i hoping this one is a sticky one but whos know.. only time will tell!
def get to the gp and see what they say.... sometimes the worrying from it all stops us concieving though!! can just be that simple... thats what happened with my DD i had just give up and bam lol!!!
fx for next cycle

sorry for your bfn cnsmwiilams .... fingers crossed for you!!

WAG how are you doing hun? i know youve been busy working.. me too .. trying catch up !!

hoping girl 2 ... really hoped this was your cycles too hunny!! its soo easy to fall in to a slight or full on depression after losses and TTC.. i was there not long ago.. i was having full on panick atticks and really wasnt helping me
keep taking the positive from each cycle.. and def keep looking on the plus sides
all our times for our rainbows will come XXXX


----------



## Hoping girl 2

wantingagirl said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Wag sorry I didn't answer before, had to wait til this morning to check :)
> 
> I take one tablet of 75mg of q-10 a day and one of 500mg maca root tablets a day :)
> 
> Don't know much about supplements but this I what I found on the net to take, as well as following the packaging instructions :)
> 
> Hun I was looking online and from my friend that just took,supplements and her friend that was told by a fertility specialist and this is what I found.
> 
> 1. Bcomplex at the normal tub dosage
> 
> 2. For Co Enzyme Q-10 for it to benefit needs to be 600mg
> 
> 3. Royal Jelly me and hubby are going to take 1000mg each
> 
> 4. Maca Root capsule vegetable 100% organic I'm going to take 3000mg he will take 1500mg/2000mg
> 
> 5. I also take a vitamin d 25ug supplement incase I'm deficient not enough in my prenatal
> 
> 6. He takes wellman conception I take pregnacare conception
> 
> Royal jelly I will only take to ovulation as your suppose,to take a break if on it a month at a time and start again when af arrives and the rest you stay on til pregnant
> 
> Phew :haha:Click to expand...


Oh my god!! 600mg of q-10 a day??? That's like 8 tablets!!!! My bottle only brings 30 lol, it would last me less than four days!!! Bottle also says one to two a day so not sure I'll be taking 8... I did have a look on the net and youre right, lots of places mention 600mg but I can't afford to buy that many tablets lol. And it's also meant to be in food so I'm hoping I can get some that way otherwise I'm going to have to do without! 

Same with maca, less expensive but 3000mg daily is just so many tablets!!! I might have to wait a few more cycles before I up my doses so much... 

Hope they do the trick for you though!!!!!!! And thanks for sharing your info :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping girl 2 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Wag sorry I didn't answer before, had to wait til this morning to check :)
> 
> I take one tablet of 75mg of q-10 a day and one of 500mg maca root tablets a day :)
> 
> Don't know much about supplements but this I what I found on the net to take, as well as following the packaging instructions :)
> 
> Hun I was looking online and from my friend that just took,supplements and her friend that was told by a fertility specialist and this is what I found.
> 
> 1. Bcomplex at the normal tub dosage
> 
> 2. For Co Enzyme Q-10 for it to benefit needs to be 600mg
> 
> 3. Royal Jelly me and hubby are going to take 1000mg each
> 
> 4. Maca Root capsule vegetable 100% organic I'm going to take 3000mg he will take 1500mg/2000mg
> 
> 5. I also take a vitamin d 25ug supplement incase I'm deficient not enough in my prenatal
> 
> 6. He takes wellman conception I take pregnacare conception
> 
> Royal jelly I will only take to ovulation as your suppose,to take a break if on it a month at a time and start again when af arrives and the rest you stay on til pregnant
> 
> Phew :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my god!! 600mg of q-10 a day??? That's like 8 tablets!!!! My bottle only brings 30 lol, it would last me less than four days!!! Bottle also says one to two a day so not sure I'll be taking 8... I did have a look on the net and youre right, lots of places mention 600mg but I can't afford to buy that many tablets lol. And it's also meant to be in food so I'm hoping I can get some that way otherwise I'm going to have to do without!
> 
> Same with maca, less expensive but 3000mg daily is just so many tablets!!! I might have to wait a few more cycles before I up my doses so much...
> 
> Hope they do the trick for you though!!!!!!! And thanks for sharing your info :)Click to expand...

I'll share more tomorrow hun but I found decent prices on amazon when you run out buy the higher dose so less tablets that's what I'm doing I will post you links tomorrow :) xx


----------



## cnswilliams

So, lots of early bfp's but I haven't kept track of "when" those bfp's were. Anyone get a bfn on 10 dpo but later got a bfp or if bfn at 10 dpo then more than likely not Prego?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> So, lots of early bfp's but I haven't kept track of "when" those bfp's were. Anyone get a bfn on 10 dpo but later got a bfp or if bfn at 10 dpo then more than likely not Prego?

I think bfn at 10dpo and later a bfp is quite common. It becomes less so at 11-13 dpo though, but there are always the women who get late bfps. I know someone who never got a bfp before 15dpo so my logic is, don't lose hope until AF shows!


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> So, lots of early bfp's but I haven't kept track of "when" those bfp's were. Anyone get a bfn on 10 dpo but later got a bfp or if bfn at 10 dpo then more than likely not Prego?
> 
> I think bfn at 10dpo and later a bfp is quite common. It becomes less so at 11-13 dpo though, but there are always the women who get late bfps. I know someone who never got a bfp before 15dpo so my logic is, don't lose hope until AF shows!Click to expand...

Thank you. I am trying to decide if I should test again or not. Part of me wants to test because I have been so depressed and a positive would flip that but at the same time I don't think I can handle any more negative tests. The TWW is cruel! If we could just know right away one way or the other we could make peace and move on but hoping for 2 weeks and then constantly finding out your are not pregnant is just so hard to handle :cry:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> So, lots of early bfp's but I haven't kept track of "when" those bfp's were. Anyone get a bfn on 10 dpo but later got a bfp or if bfn at 10 dpo then more than likely not Prego?
> 
> I think bfn at 10dpo and later a bfp is quite common. It becomes less so at 11-13 dpo though, but there are always the women who get late bfps. I know someone who never got a bfp before 15dpo so my logic is, don't lose hope until AF shows!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I am trying to decide if I should test again or not. Part of me wants to test because I have been so depressed and a positive would flip that but at the same time I don't think I can handle any more negative tests. The TWW is cruel! If we could just know right away one way or the other we could make peace and move on but hoping for 2 weeks and then constantly finding out your are not pregnant is just so hard to handle :cry:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you're having a hard time. I agree, the 2ww is the worst. I know for a fact in not pregnant and I'm still not able to sleep for more than two hours a night because I just can't shut my brain down :( Happens to me at the end of every cycle, my mind racing half the time trying to clutch at any straws hoping I'm pregnant when I know I'm not, the other half just overwhelmed with sadness at another failed attempt. 

I know what you mean about being devastated at another bfn, but if it was me, I'd have to test. If i didn't, id spend all day wondering whether it would've been a bfp and it would just torture me. At least with every bfn I get incredibly sad, but more prepared for the arrival of the witch... But that's just me :) 

Just know we're here for you whatever you decide to do, and we'll cheer you if it's a bfp and understand more than anyone else how you're feeling if it's a bfn...

Good luck!!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I had a bfn at 11dpo and got my bfp this morning at 13dpo -- on a digi, so there's no doubt. You're not out until :witch: shows up.

Saying that, I deliberately didn't test until later this cycle because I don't like what seeing a bfn does to my mind.

It's up to you what works best for you, but whatever you decide be good to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

InVivo, congrats!!:yipee:
saw your ticker - i'm 3weeks and 6 days too!:friends:


----------



## rebecca822

I'm 12DPO and had some light bleeding. Was thinking it's my period and got bfn. What are the chances that this can be implantation bleeding? Should I be hopeful? It's still early to be a period


----------



## jumpingo

rebecca, i think they say roughly 6-12dpo for implantaion so possible. :shrug: how long is your luteal phase usually?


----------



## rebecca822

jumpingo said:


> rebecca, i think they say roughly 6-12dpo for implantaion so possible. :shrug: how long is your luteal phase usually?[/QUOTE
> 
> 14 days


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Rebecca, I had a tiny bit of brown spotting at 11dpo, which is 2 days before AF was due, and a BFP at 13dpo. It's possible.

Hang in there!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks, jumpingo -- I'm so excited!!

I know a lot of people hold of on making a ticker, but I've had a lot of early losses so I'm going to enjoy absolutely every minute I can of this pregnancy.

See you in 1st Tri!!


----------



## c beary83

InVivoVeritas said:


> I had a bfn at 11dpo and got my bfp this morning at 13dpo -- on a digi, so there's no doubt. You're not out until :witch: shows up.
> 
> Saying that, I deliberately didn't test until later this cycle because I don't like what seeing a bfn does to my mind.
> 
> It's up to you what works best for you, but whatever you decide be good to yourself. :hugs:

Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

InVivoVeritas said:


> I had a bfn at 11dpo and got my bfp this morning at 13dpo -- on a digi, so there's no doubt. You're not out until :witch: shows up.
> 
> Saying that, I deliberately didn't test until later this cycle because I don't like what seeing a bfn does to my mind.
> 
> It's up to you what works best for you, but whatever you decide be good to yourself. :hugs:

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

InVivoVeritas said:


> I had a bfn at 11dpo and got my bfp this morning at 13dpo -- on a digi, so there's no doubt. You're not out until :witch: shows up.
> 
> Saying that, I deliberately didn't test until later this cycle because I don't like what seeing a bfn does to my mind.
> 
> It's up to you what works best for you, but whatever you decide be good to yourself. :hugs:


Yay!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! Happy and healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Aw, thanks everybody. After spending the past two weeks watching everybody else testing, I still can't believe it's my turn.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

cnswilliams said:


> So, lots of early bfp's but I haven't kept track of "when" those bfp's were. Anyone get a bfn on 10 dpo but later got a bfp or if bfn at 10 dpo then more than likely not Prego?

I had bfn at 9,10 & 11dpo.
Faint bfp at 12dpo confirmed with frer at 13dpo
X


----------



## Natilly20

Congratulations invivo!!! Xxx


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Jumpingo!! :) I remember you from the July thread-- so hoping you get your sticky bean this time! :flower:


----------



## Leann83

Hi ladies... Freaking out over here right now! So I've been patiently waiting for AF after getting my BFN, except she never came sooo I went this morning and got some frers. Shows BFP except now I'm freaking out because surely the lines should be darker as its CD32?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Leanne, who hoo!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That's a lovely line, looks perfect!!!!!! Yay, yay, yay!!!!


----------



## rebecca822

InVivoVeritas said:


> Rebecca, I had a tiny bit of brown spotting at 11dpo, which is 2 days before AF was due, and a BFP at 13dpo. It's possible.
> 
> Hang in there!

It's very light bleeding but it's red. From what I've read implantation bleeding is pink or brown. This is certainly very light tho. AF due tomorrow. BFN again this morning.


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations Leanne! Did you ovulate later? Its defo a :bfp::happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Leanne!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations Leanne, maybe you ovulated later than you thought xxx


----------



## Natilly20

Congratulations leanne, you could have ovulated later  xx


----------



## cnswilliams

InVivoVeritas said:


> I had a bfn at 11dpo and got my bfp this morning at 13dpo -- on a digi, so there's no doubt. You're not out until :witch: shows up.
> 
> Saying that, I deliberately didn't test until later this cycle because I don't like what seeing a bfn does to my mind.
> 
> It's up to you what works best for you, but whatever you decide be good to yourself. :hugs:

Congratulations on your :bfp: !


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I'm so sorry you're having a hard time. I agree, the 2ww is the worst. I know for a fact in not pregnant and I'm still not able to sleep for more than two hours a night because I just can't shut my brain down :( Happens to me at the end of every cycle, my mind racing half the time trying to clutch at any straws hoping I'm pregnant when I know I'm not, the other half just overwhelmed with sadness at another failed attempt.
> 
> I know what you mean about being devastated at another bfn, but if it was me, I'd have to test. If i didn't, id spend all day wondering whether it would've been a bfp and it would just torture me. At least with every bfn I get incredibly sad, but more prepared for the arrival of the witch... But that's just me :)
> 
> Just know we're here for you whatever you decide to do, and we'll cheer you if it's a bfp and understand more than anyone else how you're feeling if it's a bfn...
> 
> Good luck!!!!

Thank you, it is nice to be able to express how I feel on here and know others understand. I did take another test and it was another :bfn: I hate that this is causing such emotional termoil! I have 3 beautiful children sitting in front of me and all I can think about is the one I lost and the one I'll never get. My dreams are becoming manic like my mood too. Had a horrendous dream that hubby was cheating on me and had to lay awake convincing myself it wasn't real and then when I fell back to sleep had a sexy steamy dream about us! (TMI, sorry). It is starting to be an intrusion on every day life. Wish I could say all the crazy mood and feeling stuff was because I AM prego but I found out at 10 dpo with the rest of them :-( Sorry for such a depressing post.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Never apologise for posts cnswilliams :) this ttc business is an emotional minefield... 

So sorry about your bfn :(


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats invo.......and leanne !!! 

Xx


----------



## Leann83

Thanks ladies :flower: I got two tests so will feel better about things if I get a darker line in the morning with fmu. Sorry for those who have gotten their bfns and happy and healthy 9 months to all who have gotten their bfps!


----------



## cnswilliams

Y'all are going to think I'm nuts (I think I actually am going a little crazy over all of this) but my uterus feels tingly and I have butterflies in my stomach. Even with bfn my mind is still managing to play tricks on me :(. Anyone else experience this and get a late bfp?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi everyone, mind if I join you?

I won't be testing in March, but had an insemination today, and if all goes well, I'll be testing April 8 and will be due December 20!


----------



## jumpingo

Brandi, there's an April continuation thread over here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...april-testers-seeking-new-year-2016-baby.html
which will likely be more active than this one in a week or so:thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

Hey Brandi...Im testing April 7th...so ill be around!! Haha


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks jumping!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> Y'all are going to think I'm nuts (I think I actually am going a little crazy over all of this) but my uterus feels tingly and I have butterflies in my stomach. Even with bfn my mind is still managing to play tricks on me :(. Anyone else experience this and get a late bfp?

I'm sorry, I don't have an answer, but I'm hoping it's a good sign for you!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Leann83

A little happier with the lines this morning but still v wary... Hate how mc takes some of the excitement and innocence out of pregnancy! :nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Hoping girl 2

That is such an amazing progression!!!!!!! Yay! Yay! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Fab progression Leann xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Looks fantastic, Leann. I think you better count yourself in!!


----------



## Leann83

Thanks! :) and congrats InVivoVeritas! :flower:


----------



## cnswilliams

Leann83 said:


> A little happier with the lines this morning but still v wary... Hate how mc takes some of the excitement and innocence out of pregnancy! :nope:

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## cnswilliams

Massive temp dive today which means AFis knocking at my door :(. Also means ff was way wrong about O! :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> Massive temp dive today which means AFis knocking at my door :(. Also means ff was way wrong about O! :(

I'm so sorry :( and stupid ff!!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Cd1 for me :( The b... I mean witch... got me :)


----------



## Natilly20

Af for me today ladies, oh well onwards and upwards to the April thread!

Xxx


----------



## Leann83

Sorry the witch showed cnswilliams, hoping girl and natilly :hugs: hoping April is your month :flower: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry hoping and natilly :hugs: fx April is our month :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lilllian

Congrats invivo and Leanne! Lovely to come back after the weekend to see your :bfp: s :happydance:

I had a brill weekend with the family & close friends and had a few :wine: and thoroughly enjoyed myself! 

I am so excited about this month- on cycle day 5 and hope AF ends soon - it has been rather heavy and uncomfortable :( 

But..I am hoping for an early ovulation again but have to wait and see :) 

I will move to April thread from now- hope to see you all there and keep us posted all you BFPs, it's nice to follow your progression - happy and healthy nine months :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

Im 5dpo today.... jist waiting around...haha. sorry to those who AF got.


----------



## cnswilliams

Leann83 said:


> Sorry the witch showed cnswilliams, hoping girl and natilly :hugs: hoping April is your month :flower: :dust: :dust:

Thanks, mine isn't here yet but the temp dive makes it inevitable. Still have the tingle uterus like very mild braxton hicks, it's weird. And yes, braxton hicks very much tickle to me lol. 

Hoping and Natilly, we may all three be able to be cycle buddies!!!!! What are your cycle lengths????


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Im usually 27 days... This cycle was 26 but then sometimes it's 28 so it all evens out. Yay for cycle buddies!!


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Im usually 27 days... This cycle was 26 but then sometimes it's 28 so it all evens out. Yay for cycle buddies!!

I am 32 days on average so you have almost a week less wait than me:wacko:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh no! Waiting for longer sucks!!! :( But then again, as we're not really trying this cycle it just means I'll get my disappointment early :( I know there's always a chance but with the little amount of sex we end up having on the cycles we don't try the smep, it truly would be a Christmas miracle lol. 

Bah, wish I could convince dh to properly try this cycle too! He'd probably say yes if I really insist but it wouldnt be fair as I know he'd really prefer to avoid this cycle...


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Oh no! Waiting for longer sucks!!! :( But then again, as we're not really trying this cycle it just means I'll get my disappointment early :( I know there's always a chance but with the little amount of sex we end up having on the cycles we don't try the smep, it truly would be a Christmas miracle lol.
> 
> Bah, wish I could convince dh to properly try this cycle too! He'd probably say yes if I really insist but it wouldnt be fair as I know he'd really prefer to avoid this cycle...

Why does he want to avoid? Did I miss something?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

cnswilliams said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! Waiting for longer sucks!!! :( But then again, as we're not really trying this cycle it just means I'll get my disappointment early :( I know there's always a chance but with the little amount of sex we end up having on the cycles we don't try the smep, it truly would be a Christmas miracle lol.
> 
> Bah, wish I could convince dh to properly try this cycle too! He'd probably say yes if I really insist but it wouldnt be fair as I know he'd really prefer to avoid this cycle...
> 
> Why does he want to avoid? Did I miss something?Click to expand...

Our son was due on the 30th December, which then changed to 27th and he was born December 18th. If I conceive this cycle, I'd be due 2nd January and chances are second one will be a bit early too so potential for having two babies born on the same of consecutive days is high. (Or in best case scenario, close!). Dh thinks it would be best if our children's birthdays were a bit further apart so we can concentrate on each one separately and make a big fuss of them individually, especially seeing as their birthday would already be 'overshadowed' by xmas and nye. Add to that that we'd have to pay for two birthdays and two Christmases all in one month and it makes it an expensive one! 

We've got plans in case it happens anyway, but as my DH says DS happy if it just happens but he doesn't want to go out of his way to try and have them so close together. I see his point and if I wasn't so desperate, I'd be happy to wait... but I just want another baby no matter when it's born!! Lol. But I suppose in the grand scheme of things, a cycle won't matter. 

So we're not preventing but not trying. Not temping or doing opks and that's stressing me out a bit already!!! But I'm hoping I'll chill out s bit more as the cycle goes on and perhaps I'll feel less pressure this way... You never know, I might end up deciding I don't want to use opks or temp the next cycle either!!


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> cnswilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! Waiting for longer sucks!!! :( But then again, as we're not really trying this cycle it just means I'll get my disappointment early :( I know there's always a chance but with the little amount of sex we end up having on the cycles we don't try the smep, it truly would be a Christmas miracle lol.
> 
> Bah, wish I could convince dh to properly try this cycle too! He'd probably say yes if I really insist but it wouldnt be fair as I know he'd really prefer to avoid this cycle...
> 
> Why does he want to avoid? Did I miss something?Click to expand...
> 
> Our son was due on the 30th December, which then changed to 27th and he was born December 18th. If I conceive this cycle, I'd be due 2nd January and chances are second one will be a bit early too so potential for having two babies born on the same of consecutive days is high. (Or in best case scenario, close!). Dh thinks it would be best if our children's birthdays were a bit further apart so we can concentrate on each one separately and make a big fuss of them individually, especially seeing as their birthday would already be 'overshadowed' by xmas and nye. Add to that that we'd have to pay for two birthdays and two Christmases all in one month and it makes it an expensive one!
> 
> We've got plans in case it happens anyway, but as my DH says DS happy if it just happens but he doesn't want to go out of his way to try and have them so close together. I see his point and if I wasn't so desperate, I'd be happy to wait... but I just want another baby no matter when it's born!! Lol. But I suppose in the grand scheme of things, a cycle won't matter.
> 
> So we're not preventing but not trying. Not temping or doing opks and that's stressing me out a bit already!!! But I'm hoping I'll chill out s bit more as the cycle goes on and perhaps I'll feel less pressure this way... You never know, I might end up deciding I don't want to use opks or temp the next cycle either!!Click to expand...

:thumbup: Got it! lol I think we are taking a break next month as well but only because I need a mental break from all of this. I am literally going crazy!!! I was joking with a friend today that I think I could go into labor any minute because I am feeling Braxton hicks. I was kidding of course about the labor but I swear I am feeling what feels like very mild Braxton hicks quite often!!!! Gotta just give myself a break to reset!:shrug:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I wonder what those are, cns, it's an odd thing to be having!

Ttc messes up with my mind more than anything else lol. A break is always good, it helps to ground myself back and helps me keep in mind other things too, rather than dwelling on all the negatives :( 

Hoping the break does us good! X


----------



## cnswilliams

Hoping girl 2 said:


> I wonder what those are, cns, it's an odd thing to be having!
> 
> Ttc messes up with my mind more than anything else lol. A break is always good, it helps to ground myself back and helps me keep in mind other things too, rather than dwelling on all the negatives :(
> 
> Hoping the break does us good! X

It's official, CD1 for me :cry:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

:( I'm so sorry cnswilliams :( :( :(


----------



## Leann83

So sorry cnswilliams :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm so sorry cd 1-2 is always the Pitts 

Hope your ok :hugs:

Silaslove come over to the other thread since you will be testing In April :thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hoping sorry your ntnp but that was when I conceived Erin! Although I would still do sneaky opk and initiate things :haha: that means he's still ntnp right! Lol 

Leanne congrats!!


----------



## SilasLove

Alright, I'll go join then. :)


----------



## wantingagirl

SilasLove said:


> Alright, I'll go join then. :)

:thumbup: check up on your journal soon xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

wantingagirl said:


> Hoping sorry your ntnp but that was when I conceived Erin! Although I would still do sneaky opk and initiate things :haha: that means he's still ntnp right! Lol
> 
> Leanne congrats!!

I kinda hope I'm like that! Technically it wouldn't be great timing, but I'm secretly hoping I'll be surprised by a little bean :)


----------

